# My first serious fan fic(sorry hentai fans) narutoxfemale biiju



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

*Raven and Fox [narutoxkarasu(<female biiju yonbi)]*

Raven&Fox! hope you enjoy it

Disclamer- I dont own the Naruto anime/manga... but i do own Karasu and any techniques that aren't already in the anime/manga... ask before taking ^_^

chapter 1 part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 




The cold rain splashed over the young boy's face, tracing the whisker like scar's along his cheeks and shining as they fell to the ground. the cool,clear rain water mixed with the dark crimson blood on the ground as it landed forming a dark swirling puddle on the ground. this was his most sever beating yet, the boy had just turned six and was sitting in a the bloody pool in a dark alley way off of the main road. villagers surrounded him and each hit him until pulled away by the people in the back so that they could get through.

"Let me have a shot at the demon scum i want him to be alive when i get up there"

the cruel villagers laughed at this and allowed the man, a white haired Chunin by the name a Mizuki , through to the boy. the young fox like boy looked up and saw who it was, he let one tear drop down his face 

"Time to die Demon Fox!"

_'demon fox? dose he mean the kyuubi no kitsune? the nine-tailed demon who attacked the village?'_

*'yes he dose kit'*

_'wh-who are you? how do you know what i am thinking'_

*'i am the kyuubi the demon fox of legend now let me show these villager's what my power is!!!!'*

the young child screamed in pain as chakra the color of blood poured out of his body and onto the street, the chakra was so strong it was leaking out of him like water and it burned him to the core.

*"DIE YOU TRASH"*

and with that the possessed child lunged at Mizuki  with full intent to kill. Mizuki  disappeared in a poof of smoke and the child missed. before the child could attack anyone else three people appeared, one had a long white robe, the other wore a mask covering his face, and the third had a a x shaped scar across his face.The crazed boy with elongated teeth and claws jumped at the closest member of the three. His arm was caught by the man whose eye was covered. The other two grabbed him and teleported him away from the frightened villager's.

once he had gotten the boy to a the hospital and forced the nurses to treat them the Hokage sent out ANBU to remove everyone's memories of the event

"we cannot allow people to harbor that memory, they will surely hunt down Naruto after what happened"

"Hokage-sama were any ninja involved in the incident?" the man with the scar, a Chunin known as Iruka spoke up

"No, we couldn't find any ninja in the crowd so we dont know of any ninja being a part of it..."

"however there could have been one that sensed us coming and got out of there fast" stated the masked Jounin named Kakashi "unfortunately we cant interrogate anyone, not even the Naruto, if we resurface that memory in him it could make him go insane"

"right as always Kakashi-san any-" the robed man spoke up again

 an ANBU came in to inform the Hokage about something that had happened out in the village

"Hokage-sama someone has burnt down Naruto's apartment, but the flames stopped before they could reach any of the other rooms. the landlord said it was faulty wiring and that he could only stop the flames after the apartment was completely destroyed."

"Not again..."_'this poor child why dose he have to suffer so? Yondaime i am sorry for the way the villagers act towards your son i wish i could tell them about him but we cant have unrest of that magnitude at a time like this. if only you two had gotten married and that blasted demon had never come to Konha... life goes on'_

at this time Naruto started waking up, he opened his eyes a crack and saw the four people hovering over him. he quickly curled up into a ball and hid his face, breaking the scabs on his body and turning his bandages bloody. the four men quickly left the room and continued their conversation outside.

"it is a shame that the poor boy has to endure this"

"Hia, if only we could protect him more openly..."

"he has no place to live, Hokage-sama do you think the Yondaime would mind if we gave Naruto his inheritance a little early?"

the hokage beamed at Kakashi "no... i don't think he will"

"good we will get to work making it habitable again, in the mean time i took the liberty of putting Naruto into a sleep where bad dreams cannot reach him," _'i am sorry sensei but i cannot change the villager's hearts, i can only protect Naruto from a far. I may one day fail to reach him in time...'_

and with that the men all left the hospital.



_____________________
kind of short but tell me what you think, i wont post until i get feedback!!! 
as usual all criticisms (no neg rep) will be appreciated i thank everyone who criticizes me for helping me wright better without you i would probably fail English class


----------



## Kyon (Jan 26, 2007)

_Are you thick-skinned enough to take heavy criticism or do you just want me to tell you it's fine and walk away?_


----------



## .Jiraiya. (Jan 26, 2007)

This is pretty good, I likes it! Left me wanting more...


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey, it's not bad. For the most part I liked the concept but since it's a serious fic i think it needs just a little brushing up and it's great.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you all and yes i belive i am thick skinned enough to take critisizim.

*2 hr of reading a list of mistakes later*

I CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE JUST SHOOT ME AND END THE PAIN OF MY FLAWS...(i bet i spelt flaws wrong and spelt spelt wrong to)

yeah i know i suck at wrighting hell i almost spelt it righting just now... my backspace key is almost worn out.

maby if i put it in smaller words that even i could spell... ugg real fan fiction is harder then hentai...

speaking of which i am suprised drain isnt here yet... he is my *cough* only fan *cough* (and i think he is just being nice) 

if anyone wants to beta for me i would be happy to email them the stuff in advance


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

oi when is the next update for Horrors of fan fiction 2 comming out?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2007)

Great job Eoph  and i can Beta for you  you got MSN ? if so add me: gosegubbe@hotmail.com or my email is the same XD


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

wow that took all of 2 seconds for you to find this thread lol oh got to add it to my sig hold on


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

ok but drain... you know that you have to correct spelling and all... not to mention grammer and discription, usualy you critiques go somthing like this

"OMFG HAVE MY BABY'S"

then i say i am a guy and you say that you are gay and i say... mommy and you attack me with a sword when i try to run away and stop wrighting the fan fic


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2007)

Lollollol ok ok yeah i know i gotta correct spellings etc but dont worry for a 12 year old im Execllent in english :S i think.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

i wish i had spell check on this stupid computer (dont even have a word processer) this computer is so old it takes up a whole room in my house... maby i should post the next part of the chapter... ok drain im going to take you up on your offer


----------



## Kyon (Jan 26, 2007)

_Alright then. I'll post in a larger size, though. I think 1 is just a little small...

First off, it's Mizuki not Mizuke. The first paragraph was good, but then after that the quality started to steadily decline, as though you were in a hurry to finish this as fast as possible. Spelling errors are rampant (here, have a ) and grammatical mistakes also run rampant.

Your dialogue was choppy and kind of bland. The story idea looks like it's been done a hell of a lot of times, but I am intrigued about the pairing.

Also, the fight had an abrupt end and the next scene followed immediately with almost no transition. That's fine, they subdued him, but how exactly did they go about it? Do you see where I'm going with this? Show us, don't tell us.

I have a few other issues with the story, but I'll wait a while longer before I address them. So...how'd you take it?_


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 26, 2007)

To be honest, you really need a beta-reader.  I would also volenteer for that job.  Just send it to me by PM and i'll look over it.  As far as the story line goes, it is great.  By the way, i have a surprise for you.  Check your PM's.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 26, 2007)

I can be a Beta reader! Heh, just good job so far, I mean, I'm a fan of ours too. Once you get a Beta Reader i think this will be a lot better. Also Horrors of Fanfiction 2 update would come out soon but everytime I try to post it says "Error," so that's why it takes me a little while.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2007)

2 Beta Readers is always better than 1 :S i think he should be one to


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you for your input, yeah i didnt like how i had them stop naruto but i wanted to get this out to you guys as a sort of sampler...

 dont worry about me lol i am tough with my emotions. i trie to keep them in check at all times, i only let them threw when wrighting or talking about politics... good thing i had finshed before you posted lol. 

thank you gaara of the desert i will be sending you the story's as well as drain


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 26, 2007)

ISS-I think it means your are posting more then 1000 words, size it down and split it in between posts.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

lol now i got 3 offers for beta while on my other one i didnt even get one, lol. 

3 is better then one i guess... my god this is going to be a full time job


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 26, 2007)

You didn't ask and someone didn't offer and i think that the other one was good on the english level.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

The other one was good on the english level!!! It was a fucking porn story! I bet you couldnt see the mistakes because of lack of blood from a nose bleed! ok just ranting... (PS. that porn sceen one me a female fan... weird, no?)

lol well when you guys get back to me on part 2... i realy think it needs to be redone... well i cant wait for your responses so i can fix it and make it good (so madobe will give me the stamp of 'its ok' lol)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

*chapter 1 part 2 "Awakening the Beast"*

ok Gaara of the desert and Drain/neno have both betaed it thanks for putting it in that format gaara lol made it easy (almost thought you didnt do anything until i read the whole)



*Spoiler*: __ 




The fox-boy laid in the cold hospital bed looking up at the ceiling, the whole room smelt of antiseptic and cleaning fluid... he had never smelt this before. Naruto was used to living in perpetual garbage, his house was a mess because he had no one to tell him to clean it, and he never went anywhere as long as he could help it. the villagers felt uncomfortable with him walking around so he stayed put most of the time, he mostly looked out his window at the people.

_"They look so happy. Why wont they let me be happy with them?"_

He caught himself wondering about last night, he remembered being beaten and then someone kicked him... then the memory went blank.

_"Someone said something about a demon a kyuubi no kitsune... THEY SAID IT WAS ME!"_ At this realization something awakened inside of Naruto.

*"Oi kit, I see you finally realized about me... about why the villagers treat you like they do, about why you have been shunned. Kit, let me give you your revenge on the village that punished you so, let me burn this place to the ground." Naruto was scared, he had the evil kuuybi in him. He had the 9-tailed demon fox of legend inside of him. The demon that could level a mountain with the flick of a tail. He could call up tsunami's with the flick of another. This beast was almost invincible, and he had it inside of him. *
_"Y-y-you are the demon who attacked the village..."

*"6 years ago? I see you know your history no matter how hard the old man tries to keep it from you."*

"You attacked 6 years ago?"

*"Never mind what I said earlier... you are as ignorant as I expect." *

"SHUT IT FOX!!! YOU RUINED MY LIFE I I I I CANT BELIEVE THIS!! WHO WOULD BE THIS CRUEL TO A CHILD!! WHO COULD... who could put you into a child who had no choice in the matter?"

*"Why, your father of course, as the ultimate insult to me, he gave my powers to a child... I resent what he did FOR you, he didnt do it to you. He gave you me as a, a, a birthday present!! That bastard laughed the whole time he was ripping my soul out of my body. He said "I hope my son is happy with his birthday present. I hope he is old enough for pets." then he sealed me into you and died."*

"M-my father? WHO WAS HE!"

*"The Yondaime."*

"Nani??"

*"Kit, you bore me. I'm going back to sleep."*

"WAIT FOX, BAKA-KITSUNE!!"_

Naruto was now very confused... the Yondaime was his father? but he was rich and naruto had nothing... wouldnt his father have left him somthing? this was the perfect time for the Sandaime to give naruto the news.

"Hello Naruto-san, I see you are awake."

"Who was my father?"

"Um, that was rather sudden."

"Was it the Yondaime?"

"Err... did you hear us last night?"

"What do you mean?"

"Never mind."

"So he was my father?"

"Yes Naruto, he was."

"Then the kitsune was right." 

"What did you say?"

"Nothing."

"Anyway, your father left you some stuff in his will." With that, the Hokage pulled out a slip of paper and handed it to Naruto "Your stuff has been moved to this address as it is your new home."

Naruto took the paper. "62 Teal Drive? Isn't Teal Drive where the richer clans live?"

"Yes, after all, your father was one of the last members of the clan that specialized in seals and jutsu creation. Everything in the house is yours."

Naruto was happy, maybe for the first time in his life. He was finaly going to have a home and no one would be able to find him.

"Oh and naruto-san, Im going to enrole you in the ninja academy next year and I hope you will train in your clans techniques befor you enrole so that they wont fall into the dark"

"A-arigato gosai mashita, Hokage-sama" and with that naruto took the 
slip of paper and checked himself out of the hospital, much to the relife of the nurses.




i dont think this is the best i could do but drain likes it... i could post a picture of shit and drain would call it an epic though... oh well read and comment!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

THANK YOU FOR THE SPELL CHECKER THINGY... who needs drain when i have the spell checker

*dodges sword swipe to head*

lol i'll still send you guys the post's ahead of time gaara and drain you two cought all the errors i put in there unpurpose (And alot of one's i didnt lol)
im realy glad i have you all as beta testers... it has realy helped with my grammer... maby if you are good i will try to hammer out another post


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 26, 2007)

Great update, like I said. Lol, Sorry I coudln't be there to help out


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah i should have waited for your input on that. it could have made this chapter a bit better.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

*peekshow*

sorry i couldnt get back to you with an update but i need to wait for one of the BETA readers to finish.

if you want me to ill give you guys a sneak peek of the unedited version


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto walked up the street to his new
house. as he walked in silence people 
paid him little attention. he moved 
down the tiled street, the on the sides
of the street there were cheery trees in
full bloom. their petals dancing in the 
wind.

'why is this place so butiful... why
isn't the rest of town like this? what makes
these people so special?'

as naruto walked up the the path to 62 teal
drive he was stopped by a old man

"What do you think you are doing brat?"

"this is my new house."

"the hokage wouldn't let a brat have a house
on teal drive!! how would you pay the mortgage?"

"i already own the house" said naruto as he 
pulled the slip of paper out of his pocket
"here is the paper's saying that i own it"

"Nani?!" with that the man looked from the 
papers to the boy. he walked off grumbling about
how a little brat could own a house here while 
he was stuck in an apartment.

naruto walked over to the house, it was big 
about two story's it was built in the traditional
Japanese manor and had a blue tile roof. inside
the walls were made of oak and the floors were 
made of cherry. on the walls hung a portrait of
the Yondaime and his butiful girlfriend. the 
kitchen was in the room on the left and had a 
earthen-tiel floor. The cabinets were made from 
beach wood and had plenty of china and other 
cooking wear, none of it was to fancy but it was still good all the same. further in the house on
the right was a small siting room with stairs 
leading up to the bed room and sitting room.

naruto wondered what he was going to do with a
big house like this when he heard a noise in 
the kitchen. it was a girl who was hiding under
a chair. there was a spilt bowl of instant ramen
on the table and it was still hot. naruto figured
that the girl was just eating when he walked in,
after he looked at her for a second he guessed 
alot about her.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

*Chapter 1 part 3 "naruto meets a chick,we meet karasu"*

hope you guys enjoy this just got it BETAed by gaara



*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto walked up the street to his new
house. As he walked in silence, people 
paid him little attention. He moved 
down the tiled street. On the sides
of the street, there were cheery trees in
full bloom. Their petals dancing in the 
wind.

"Why is this place so beautiful... why
isn't the rest of town like this? what makes
these people so special?" As Naruto walked up the the path to 62 Teal
Drive, he was stopped by a old man.

"What do you think you are doing brat?"

"This is my new house."

"The Hokage wouldn't let a brat have a house
on Teal Drive!! How would you pay the mortgage?"

"I already own the house." said Naruto as he 
pulled the slip of paper out of his pocket.
"Here is the paper's saying that i own it."

"Nani?!" with that, the man looked from the 
papers to the boy. He walked off grumbling about
how a little brat could own a house here while 
he was stuck in an apartment.

Naruto walked over to the house. It was big 
about two story's. It was built in the traditional
Japanese manor and had a blue tile roof. Inside
the walls were made of oak and the floors were 
made of cherry. On the walls hung a portrait of
the Yondaime and his beautiful girlfriend. The 
kitchen was in the room on the left and had a 
earthen-tiel floor. The cabinets were made from 
beach wood and had plenty of china and other 
cooking wear, none of it was to fancy but it was still good all the same. further in the house on
the right was a small siting room with stairs 
leading up to the bed room and sitting room.

Naruto wondered what he was going to do with a
big house like this when he heard a noise in 
the kitchen. it was a girl who was hiding under
a chair. there was a spilt bowl of instant ramen
on the table and it was still hot. Naruto figured
that the girl was just eating when he walked in,
after he looked at her for a second he guessed 
alot about her. 

She had raven hair which parted to form two
'wings' behind her head. she was wearing 
tattered clothing which had most of the color
worn out of it. her eyes were red as kurenai's 
and her lips were the same crimson. But it wasn't 
her eye color that intised him, it was the shape 
of them they were sort of arched like the eyes 
of a bird. and they seemed to flow down into her
nose which was pointed but not pointed to the 
point of ugly ness, infact it just added to her 
cuteness.

Naruto approched her. "What are you doing here?"

"I-i-i was just looking for a place to sleep...
I got kicked out of my village and was wondering
around. I found this village and thought I could 
find a place to sleep... this house was empty so
I decided to stay... I-im sorry I ate your food,
I will leave."

"N-no it's ok, you don't need to leave... this 
house is to big for just me..." In truth, Naruto was tired of being alone. He was so lonely and had no way of meeting 
new friends until he attended the academy
next year. 

"Th-thank you..." the girl with raven like
features blushed, the fox-boy was cute and had
just been nice to her... no one in the grass 
village was ever nice to her.

"Uh... i think you should know something before 
you stay though."

"Kit, don't tell her!! She could leave and tell
someone, then they would send assassins after us

"She has to know if she is going to live with 
me."

"What is it... umm... you didn't tell me your 
name?"

"Hehe sorry, my name is Naruto! What is yours?"

"Um....Karasu."

"Ok then, Karasu-chan." Her heart fluttered. He put chan after her name! He used a term of endearment.This was the nicest boy she had ever meet... and 
she was going to live with him.

"The thing you should know is...I have something weird about me..."

"um... i have something wierd too."

"You too? what is it?"

"Maybe we should both say it at the same time." The girl was hesitant about telling her secret to a stranger but something about him told her that she could trust him.

"I HAVE A DEMON IN ME!" said both of them at the exact same time.

"Wow...I thought it was something like that."

"Do you have a bird demon in you?"

"Yeah, the Raven (her name means crow or raven in Japanese)"

"I have-" Naruto started to speak but Karasu finished the sentence for him.

"The kyuubi"

"Yes"

"Well, you do have fox like features."

"And you have raven features."

"Yeah I know. I hate how my nose is so pointy."

"I think it looks nice."(this is a acward talk between the two of them naruto is just starting to like her) They both blushed and looked at the ground. they eventually got over it and naruto started making ramen. He was suprised at how much his new girlfriend (she is a girl and a friend so girlfriend lol poor little kids) could tuck away.

"Wow, I guess I'm not the only one who can eat alot"

Karasu blushed. "I'm not very good at eating like
a girl..."

"hey, at least you eat, I hear that some of the 
girls here dont eat dinner just to impress some
guy."

"That is just stupid. Who would pass up food for
some boy?" Naruto took offense to this and sulked quietly. At 8 (hey they are kids) Naruto told Karasu he wastired and went upstairs to bed. Karasu started to get tired and went upstairs after Naruto. She started to walk upstairs when somthing in the back of her mind sent her a evil little idea.

_"Oi chick, you like that boy don't you? Why don't you go up and sleep with him?"_

_"what?!"_

*"Just go over and climb in bed with him... you two look so cute together and you are living with him now... So go on, it cant hurt.*

_"I guess... I am tired of spending the nights
alone..."_ and with that Karasu climbed in bed with naruto(stop thinking that). She smoothed herself against him and nudged her face into his neck. She was happy that she finally had someone who cared about her, someone to love and someone who... might love her.



gaara i left in chick as a sort of reference to the fact that she has the bird demon in her (dont remember how many tails it has) i dont know how i would get these things spelt right without you guys


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry, i had stuff to do.  I sent it back with a couple of additions.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah i noticed, thank you. it is realy nice to be able to have someone proof-read my work.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome ff Eoph_dono, believe it


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 27, 2007)

i dont know why you don't just use word mircosoft made that just for us fan fiction writers


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2007)

Lol ,sorry thet i couldnt beta chapter 1 p3 mom made me sleep at 1am -.-


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 27, 2007)

i told you i dont have microsoft word on my computer... the online spell checker works pretty good and all i need to do for bold and italics is put a little reminder like
*
[bi][bi]

so i dont see the reason to go out and buy a word prossesor...

anyways glad you guys like the fics lol 
drain im glad i have three beta testers
i got my rats on me now so i probobly will be typing slower seeing as one of them is as into the computer as i am*


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 27, 2007)

ok guys just got to wait for one of the beta's to get back to me and you will have your update

as usual here is a sneak peak
*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 2 part 1 "Naruto goes shoping"

Naruto woke up feeling warmer then usual, he pushed down the blanket passed his shoulders and allowed the cool morning air to embrace him. but that wasn't the only thing that embraced him, something behind him was warm and soon it pressed itself against him.

karasu was suddenly cold, she woke up but before she had woken up completely she moved towards the only sorce of heat in the bed, naruto. She wrapped her arms around him and pulled herself close to him, slowly waking up more and more. when she was awake completely she opened her eyes and saw what she was doing. 

"ashikarazu(I'm sorry)naruto-kun!" karasu blushed 

"hehehe iitomo(no problem) karasu-chan" naruto stated with a fox like grin. "it feels nice to have someone else around."

karasu blushed even harder and quickly jumped out of bed. "I'm going to get ready for today!"

naruto smiled and also jumped out of bed. he quickly pulled on his orange jump suit, karasu looked at her feet as she pulled on her tattered clothing. naruto was sort of embarrassed that he had full cloths that were sort of new while she was living in rags.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 27, 2007)

*chapter 2 part 1 "naruto goes shoping"*

hope you all enjoy reading it (thank gaara for this one again lol)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto woke up feeling warmer then usual, he pushed down the blanket passed his shoulders and allowed the cool morning air to embrace him. but that wasn't the only thing that embraced him, something behind him was warm and soon it pressed itself against him.

Karasu was suddenly cold, she woke up but before she had woken up completely she moved towards the only sorce of heat in the bed, Naruto. She wrapped her arms around him and pulled herself close to him, slowly waking up more and more. When she was awake completely, she opened her eyes and saw what she was doing. 

"Ashikarazu(I'm sorry)naruto-kun!" Karasu blushed 

"hehehe, iitomo(no problem) Karasu-chan" Naruto stated with a fox like grin. "It feels nice to have someone else around."

Karasu blushed even harder and quickly jumped out of bed. "I'm going to get ready for today!"

Naruto smiled and also jumped out of bed. He quickly pulled on his orange jump suit, Karasu looked at her feet as she pulled on her tattered clothing. Naruto was sort of embarrassed that he had full clothes that were sort of new while she was living in rags.

"Um, maybe we could find you some clothes in the house today."

"Arigatou, naruto-kun."

"Hehehe, Iitomo Karasu-chan." Naruto went over to the closet and pulled out a bunch of his mothers clothes, and tossed them onto the bed. 

"Karasu-chan, you can have all of these... i dont need womens clothes."

"Are you sure?"

"Hia, take them, I won't need them, dattebayo!"

Karasu giggled and then took the cloths. She started to remove her old ones and then saw that Naruto was still watching and blushed. 

"Naruto-kun! I'm changing!"

Naurto turned bright red and then went downstairs and started up some ramen.(weirdo eating ramen for breakfast).

Karasu came downstairs wearing a grey/white shirt which looked like the sky on a stormy day and a blue skirt that mirrored the clear sky. When she came downstairs, she asked Naruto what he thought. They were only six, so Naruto didn't really like girls yet. 

"I don't know, I'm a guy! Why would i know if it looks good on you?"

"Whatever, but Naruto, I'm a girl and i can tell you that that doesn't look good on you!" Karasu stated pointing at naruto's stupid orange jump suit.

"What's wrong with it?"

"You want to be the best ninja ever right?"

"Yeah..."

"Don't you think you will be sort of obvious with a bright orange jump suit!"

"I never thought about it before... yeah I guess, but this was the only thing I could afford."

"Well now that you have your fathers inheirentence, you might be able to afford somthing better... more ninja-y"

"Ninja-y?"

"Yeah like black or blue suit with something to cover your wiskers so that people wont know you are a-a.....what should we call ourselves? Demon containers doesn't sound too good."

"How about gokumon?"

"Prison gate?"

"Yeah!"

"I guess... but lets not refer to ourselves like that in public..."

"Well it is better then akki(evil spirit)"

"Yeah... I'm tired of being called that..."

"Lets go out... as you said I need something a little more ninja-y..."

"Yeah!" Karasu brightened at the thought _"I haven't been shopping since..."_

*The villagers killed you mother and sent you away, aren't you glad I flew you to konoha, chick?*

_Mind your own business!_

*You are my business chick...If you are hurt then I am hurt as well. That is the reason I brought you here or did you forget already?*

"Are you alright, Karasu-chan?"

"Yeah...lets get you some new clothes!"

"_*sighs*_I can tell I'm going to hate shopping right away."

"Oh come on, It'll be fun!!"

_"That is what they say before they hit me."_

Naruto wisely decided not to say that as it may make Karasu upset. 

"Fine... try not to make me look like an idiot though... please?"

"I'm sure you can do it yourself... well, lets get going." As they walked down the streets of konoha, people kept on casting glances their way occasionally someone would mutter under their breath "akki" or "who is that girl with the demon?" When they made it to the ninja supplies shop without incident when they went in, the shop keeper greeted them as if they were any other people. 

"Hello and welcome to the Konoha Ninja Supplies shop. How can I help you?"

Karasu spoke up. "We are looking for some new clothes for Naruto... His orange jump suit isn't exactly the best thing for a ninja!"

"I see what you mean... the clothing section is in the back."

"Arigotou."

Naruto and Karasu walked passed the ninja equipment when Naruto stopped in front of the weapons. Naruto was like... a six year old in a candy shop. He touched all of the weapons, he passed kunai's, katanas, shiriken, sai and naginata's. with each passing weapon, naruto's grin grew wider. Karasu had to pull Naruto along by his collar to get him to the clothing section.

"come on Naruto-kun!!! You need to at least have somthing to wear before you buy a weapon!!"

"Please Karasu-chan!!! They are so cool!"

"If you get some clothes, maybe we can come back here later and get you a weapon."

"_*sighs*_Now I know what having a mother feels like."

Karasu was able to pull Naruto over to the clothing section long enough to pick out some good clothes for him. She decided on a tight black shirt that would show his muscles (when he grew them) and over it a black jacket with nine red stripes down the back. she also picked out green/tan camo pants that were sort of baggy. 

"There! What do you think?"

"Wow! I actually look good! Thanks!"

"That is what a woman's touch can do."

"I wish I had you around a while ago!"

"Thank you, Naruto-kun"

"We should pick up a bunch of these in different sizes so i can wear them when i become a ninja"

"Hehe, maybe we should get a bunch of them. I'll grab all the sizes and meet me at the checkout"

"Ok..."

Naruto and Karasu paid for their new clothes(much to the suprise of the shop keeper). and walked home, hand in hand.



_______________________________
again thank gaara for this one guys  hope you like it!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow nice updates. I particularly like Karusa's bird demon, and how it calls her "chick." Just like the Kyubi calls Naruto kit. Nice touch.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 27, 2007)

Keep up the good work.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for all of your support lol right now im focusing more on karasu (we all know that the way naruto thinks but i am the only one who knows how karasu thinks!!) hope you guys enjoyed it (btw for fans of the jappanese language karasu means raven or crow)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 27, 2007)

maby i will right another part tonight... maby


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 27, 2007)

*Chapter 2 part 2 "stupidity revealed! Naruto removes his mask"*

ok here is the mid part of chapter 2


*Spoiler*: __ 




As the two kids approached the house, Naruto started thinking... (unusual, no?)

_The old man told me that he wanted me to study in my clans jutsu's...Where could I find them?_

*The study next to your room? Seriously kit, you realy need to work on your 'ninja logic.'* stated the amused kitsune.

_Shut it, fox!_ Little did Naruto know that this was the start of a beautiful/hateful relationship of harsh words and helpful advice. Naruto opened the door to the house and quickly stepped inside and gave it a quick look over. He didnt see any incinderary seals so he pulled himself completely inside.

"Naruto-kun, why did you look around like that?" asked Karasu raising her eyebrows.

"Just... making sure no one is trying to... hurt me... or you"

_It is still hard to belive that he trusts me... and cares about me_

*'I sense that he is a very caring boy... you should be happy you found him! Not very many demons care about humans!'*

_HE'S NOT A DEMON!_ Karasu mentualy shouted at the yonbi

*'Mighty defensive of him, arent we chick?'*

_Shut it! Baka crow!_

"Karasu-chan? You look upset... Is somthing wrong?" asked the concerned boy

"Oh no, Naruto-kun... just talking..."

"So is your demon as anoying as mine?"

"that depends... dose your 'little freind' constently talk to you when you are trying to think" asked the amused karasu

"Yeah... and dont you hate how they know how to piss you off just enough that you look stupid in public!" Now the conversation about having demons had started and so they talked... for a long time about all the things the demons have done to their lives, eventualy they got to the topic of beatings and other evil things the vilagers hade done.

"I have been beaten on all of my birthdays scince can remember"

"Me too..." Naruto grabbed Karasu and pulled her into a sort of akward embrace, she didnt resist him. "Our lives are hard and they will always be like this... We will be ok as long as we stick together" This was rather unusual for Naruto, he almost never knew the right thing to say. After a while, they let go and Naruto made some ramen.

"Naruto-kun, do you eat anything but ramen?" Karasu was wondering how Naruto could still be alive after what she had seen him eat.

"Why would I? Ramen is the best food in the whole world!!!" Naruto exclaimed as if it was the obvious answer.

"Umm Naruto-kun, you know that isn't the best thing in the world for you, right?"

"But it tastes the best!! and it is so cheap for somthing so good!"

"Fine we will eat it again tonight but tommorow i will make us some good food... something that will make you strong" 

"Really? eating different foods can have different effects on you?" now Naruto was compleatly confused.

"NANI?!!" 

*I take back what I said chick, you aren't very lucky to have found such an idiot as your boyfriend.*

"Ok Naruto, I will tell you about eating _*sigh*_ different foods have different stuff in them... eating meats gives you protein veggitables give you vitamins and minerals"

"Minerals? like in rocks?" now Naruto was compleatly confused.

"Ugg... Naruto." the exasperated Karasu sighed "Ok all you need to know is that if you eat better you get better at being a ninja, there, is that better for you!"

"Ok... thanks Karasu-chan!" Naruto had compleatly forgoten about the conversation... (he is six)

"... I better start making brain helping food right away"

"Why?"

"... to enhance your ninja reasoning..." Karasu said this with a slightly guilty hint in her voice, she hated lying.

*'That is because the raven is the bird of knowledge and truth'*

_Whatever_

Naruto and Karasu eat in scilence, they weren't ackward anymore they were just enjoying each others company.

"That was good... why did it taste different from usual?"

"Umm... i added some veggetables to it... didnt you notice the green chunks of brocoli and spinich?" inquiered Karasu

"... I think i eat to fast to notice that."

"... A ninja should eat slower so they could sence poisons and drugs in their food..." Karasu recited as if reading it from a book.

"Yeah... that makes sense" Naruto was just starting to realize that Karasu could actualy know somthing about being a ninja(yes he is stupid)

"How do you know so much about being a ninja?"

"Im... I read some of the books upstairs... before you came here." Karasu was scared, what if he got mad at her for that? What if he didnt want her reading his familys books?

"... Did you read anything about my family clans secrets?" Karasu cringed, here it comes Naruto was going to yell at her, "I need to learn some of them and was wondering if you could help me"

Karasu almost face faulted. _'He dosnt care if I know his familys secrets! No, he actualy wants me to find out so he dosnt have to read!'_

*Again, he isnt exactly the pick of the human species,*

_Shut it, crow!_

"So Karasu-chan? Did you?" Naruto asked looking up at her hopefully.

"Um.. I stayed away from that book for your privacy... but if you want we can read it together tommorow..."

"Thank you!... I can train realy hard but i hate reading, it is always better having people teach me"

Naruto and Karasu then went to bed, Naruto looking forward to the next day with unrivaled anticipation.



__________________________________
kind of short this time ... again betaed by gaara... he is doing most of the BETAing.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

*chapter 2 part 3 "Training day"*

as usual hope you all read it and enjoy it


*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto woke up and was happy to find that Karasu was wrapped around him, he enjoyed her company and found the extra warmth over her body along with her heart beat helped him sleep.

"Karasu-chan? Karasu-chan? It's time to wake up." Naruto said poking Karasu in the chest.

"Na-Naruto-kun! You know you aren't supposed to touch a girls chest!!" said Karasu as she pushed away from him slowly turning red. 

"Why not?" Naruto was confused(he is only 6).

"Um...I dont know you just aren't supposed to."

"Whatever, at least you are awake... lets get started." Naruto jumped out of bed and quickly put on his new clothes. he walked out of the room as Karasu got dressed and headed over to the study room. 

"Wow" said Naruto as he saw how big the room was.

Naruto walked into the room and looked around, the walls were lined with books, and pockets full of scrolls. the texts were of all the colors and sizes; he placed his hand on a shelf and walked into the room, letting his hand flow over the spines of the books letting the embrodered kanji symbols slide under his fingers. he picked up a scroll with the symbol for 'kage bushin' on it.

_Kage bushin no jutsu? Shadow clone?_ Naruto read on.

"A technique that allows the user to form solid clones of himself and use them for fighting, information gathering and decoy tatics..." Naruto noted a foot note "Could be used by a person who has to much chakra to create a normal clone."

_Chakra?_

*Chakra allows a ninja to preform jutsu's. It is created by changing it from stamina or phisical energy*

_Wow, you actually come in handy fox._ Thought Naruto, amazed.

*I try my best, kit* said kyuubi smugly. As Naruto was reading the instructions on how to preform the jutsu, Karasu walked in. 

"Naruto-kun! I brought you food... good food" Karasu walked in and saw what Naruto was doing.

"Karasu-chan, could you tell me what this means?" asked Naruto, gesturing to the scroll.

"Sure... you eat while i read this." Karasu took the scroll from Naruto and handed him the plate of food.

"Kage Bushin? interesting... large chakra, we get that from our 'guests' and also requires only mild chakra control to create a decent amount of clones... but as chakra control increases so does the number of bushin."

"Huh?"

"Well, lets work on chakra control and creation then we can learn some jutsu... I found a scroll on that when I was in here the other day"

Karasu shuffeled through a pile of papers on the desk and found the scroll she was looking for. 

"Here it is... (im not explaining it all just look at the section on chakra control on www.narutofan.com)"

"Wow... that is a lot to digest" Naruto looked confused.

"Here. this scroll gives some training exercises like climbing trees, runing with weights on legs, carrying bolders...Wow, lots of gruling stuff. Oh, here is one for just starting... it says to form a half ram seal, like this." Karasu put her hands into a half ram seal to demonstrate it to Naruto. 

"Ok then, next it says to focus on your internal energys... try to imagine two waters mixing, one blue one brown and imagine the brown turning into blue now." and with that blue swirls started forming around Naruto and Karasu. 

"It says then to imagine a rock and then say... Henge!" Karasu transformed into a rock with black sides on it... 

"Henge!" Naruto shouted in a poof of smoke naruto disapeared and was replaced by... a rock in the shape of Naruto. a second later the two rocks were surronded by smoke and transformed back into Karasu and Naruto.

"Huhuh not the best henge..." puffed out Karasu.

"Yeah... I'm going to try it again." stated Naruto.

Karasu was amazed, how could he still have so much energy? 

"Henge!" three trys later, Naruto almost had it down. He and Karasu had started a game of trying to find the other when they went into the rock garden and transformed. It was getting harder and harder for the two of them to find each other, each time they did it they got better, on the tenth round Karasu was out of breath and couldnt find Naruto anywhere.

"Ok, I give up... Where are you?" Karasu asked the thin air.

"Right here." and with a poof of smoke, the rock at her feet transformed back into Naruto. "Hehehe, we are getting good at this." Naruto grinned at the sucsess.

"Naruto-kun, I'm starving... lets go buy some grocerys and I will make you a great lunch."

"Good idea... I wish I could go with you but... when i go shopping, they raise the price and sometimes won't even let me buy stuff..." Naruto looked at his feet.

"Then why dont you just use your new jutsu?" asked Karasu with a smirk on her face.

"Hey, your're right! They would never be able to tell it was me. Who should I Henge into?"

"How about...?" She thought it for a minute. "I really dont know." Just then, a boy went running down the street, he was headed towards the Uchiha Manor. The boy had jet black hair and a blue jacket with the Uchiha symbol on the back.

"How about him?" asked Karasu, pointing at the boy.

"Alright...Henge!" Naruto transformed into a perfect replica of the Uchiha boy, he gave himself a once over in the mirror and nodded. "I shouldn't talk, seeing as i can't mimic his voice."

"Good idea, Naruto-kun. Here, give me the money and you just walk around with me."

"Hai." Naruto handed her the money and opened the door for her. They went to the grocery store without incident and were coming home with the supplies when the same Uchiha boy turned around the corner and saw Naruto.

"Who are you?" asked the confused Uchiha "And why do you look like me?"

"Um..." Naruto was trying to figure out an answer when Karasu grabbed him and pulled him up by the jacket and jumped up into the air, she seemed to float all the way to the house with Naruto dangling in her arms when they landed. Naruto turned to her.

"How did you-" Naruto started to ask about the flight when Karasu colasped into his arms. Naruto was worried so he draged her upstairs and placed her on the bed. he took her clothes off, leaving her underware on and placed the covers over her. He climbed in after he had striped down and put his head on her chest to check her heart beat. He fell asleep with his arms wraped around her silently praying that she was ok.




__________________________
there you go hope you all liked it!!! 
maby i will update my hentai fan fic now...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 28, 2007)

As usual, I love the updates.  It looks much better now that you have beta's readers.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

lol you mean i have one BETA and two people just reading the unedited version... oh well ill update soon(gaara inosaku and drain it is in your inboxes)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

*Chapter 3 part 1 "the power of chakra, Karasu becomes a citizen"*

ok start of chapter 3 is up this time thank Drain/neno


*Spoiler*: __ 




The morning sun crept across the blankets and came to rest on Karasu's unopened eyes. Karasu closed her eyes tighter when she couldnt block out the sun she woke up.

"ahuh... Naruto-KUN!" Once Karasu had opened he eyes compleatly and looked down she saw Naruto still asleep with his head on her chest. "WHAT DID I SAY ABOUT THAT!"

Naruto shot up"WHa-what? is the house burning down again?" Naruto was scared at being awaken

"NO but you were touching me again..." Karasu was embarased about what she did, she was sorry about waking Naruto up so rudly... infact she didnt realy know why it was taboo to do she was just doing what she had seen others do.

"well what ever... Karasu-chan what happened last night?... we, i meen you, flew."

"well i do have the yonbi in me... when i am in danger she flys me away... that is how i realy got to konha."

"oh... that makes sence... want to practice again? i want to learn more stuff."

_'he realy dosnt care! i dont know why i am still amazed.'_

*'because you want to be... you want to experience somthing... ill explain when you are older chick.'*

_'ok...why cant you explain it now?'_

*'youll see'*

"Karasu-chan?... oh i see you are talking, tell me when you are done."

"oh... im done"

"OK then lets get Training... i want to learn that kage bushin thingy..."

"um ok..."

Naruto grabed Karasu and pulled her into the study. he ran up and pulled the scroll of Kage Bushin and handed it to her.

"ok teach away!" Naruto was getting more excited by the second

"um... the scroll says to put your hands like this" Karasu made a t with her fingers. "then you generate chakra in the same way we did last time..." blue swirls started forming around her. "then you imagin yourself spliting into multiple people and.... KAGE BUSHIN NO JUTSU"

when the smoke settled there was one more Karasu.

"WOW!" exclaimed Naruto

"um... i was hoping to atleast make two..." Karasu stated disapointed

"well when we work on our chakra control we will be able to make more!"

Now was Naruto's turn. "KAGE BUSHIN NO JUTSU!" Naruto disapeared in a puff of smoke and when it settled... there was a half dead clone on the ground.

"Damn it almost got it!"

Naruto and Karasu trained for the entire day, slowly they started to be able to make more and more clones. at around 6PM they were making ten clones each and were only slightly out of breath.

"huhuh good one Karasu-ch-" Now it was Naruto's turn to pass out, he had been working non stop the entire day. even when Karasu had taken a break to make lunch Naruto stayed up stairs Practicing.

"Naruto-kun!" Karasu grabed and shook him.

_'what is wrong?'_

*'settle down chick... he is fine. he is probobly just tired from the non stop training... now would probobly be a good time to tell you that if you use up all your chakra you will die, but you usualy pass out before that happens.'*

_'are you sure he will be alright?'_ Karasu was relived at hearing that Naruto was going to be ok

*'im sure of it'*

"Karasu-chan why... are you worried?" Naruto asked

"You passed out Baka! i was worried that you might be HURT." 

"Karasu-chan? i dont get hurt that easy... dont worry about me. please dont worry about me." Naruto was upset, he didnt want to make Karasu sad... ever.

"ok... Naruto-kun"

"anyways i think that we have mastered the Kage Bushin as much as we can with our current chakra ability... is there anyway to improve it?"

"yeah... i found a book on it... it said somthing about climbing tree's without hands..."

"thats imposible! i can barley climb tree's with my hands!" Naruto was amazed, could chakra realy do that?

"no the book said all we need to do is focus the chakra into our feet... then keep it focused and run at the tree."

"lets try that tommorow... im tiered and sore from all of this tria-" Naruto passed out.

"not again!" Karasu picked him up and caried him to the bed. she put striped him down amd placed him under the covers. inorder to keep him warm she climbed in after him. she soon realized exactly why Naruto had put his head on her chest, he was making sure she was breathing and had a heart beat! now she was embarased and decided to apologise when he woke up.
____the next day____

Naruto woke up and felt a unacustomed pressure on his chest. when he looked down he saw Karasu's head and on his chest. he sighed and poked her neck  

"Karasu-chan? Karasu-chan wake up."

"mmmrrhumm whydyadothat?"

"what?"

"why did you do that? i was having a nice dream..." Karasu looked up and saw Naruto looking at her and blushed

*'belive me there is nothing to be embarased about with that dream... hugging him and kissing his cheek isnt exactly the most embarasing thing to be dreaming about chick'*

_shut it crow_

*im not a crow i am a RAVEN! Ravens are much more butiful then crows... you should know chick*

Naruto waited until Karasu was finished talking with the yonbi before speaking up.

"Karasu-chan we need to get to work on the tree climbing jutsu... i want to be able to do it before we go to the academy"

"ok... but at the rate we are learning we should be able to be genin before our first year..."

"we should still hide our abilitys until the graduation tests... oh crap i just remembered we need to get you to become a Citizen of Konha... lets go talk to the old man"

"the old man?" Karasu wondered what Naruto ment...

"The Hokage! the strongest ninja in our village. some day im going to become the Hokage!"

"ok... but are you sure he will let ME become a citizen... i am a-" Karasu was worried that this Hokage wasnt going to let her become a citizen

"you are NOT a demon, besides he dosnt care he is the one who gave me this house! He is realy nice." _ he is the only one who recognised me before Karasu came_

"ok... lets go then. Turn into that boy again and take me there."

"sure Henge!... ok lets go."

Naruto grabed Karasu and they went down and out the door. on the way they got stoped by a shop owner.

"Sasuke-san! how are you? oh i see you have a girl with you, i guess it is that Uchiha blood in you."

Karasu hoped to get the shop owners atention off of Naruto "um... we need to get to the hokage's office right away... Sasuke-kun cant talk right now."

"oh ok miss... go on it isn't nice to keep the hokage waiting"

Karasu noded and Naruto pulled her away in the direction of the Hokage's office. once he went inside the building the Chunin at the entrance greated him.

"hello Sasuke-san... do you need to see the Hokage about somthing? or are you looking for your brother?"

Karasu spoke up "um Sasuke-kun can't talk right now... we just need to see the Hokage."

"ok... you know where it is"

Naruto noded and pulled Karasu upstairs. when he opended the door to the Hokage's office he was greated by the Sandaime

"hello Naruto-san how are you."

"how could you tell it was me?" with that Naruto turned back into himself. 

"everyone has their own unique chakra signiture... you have two... and so dose she" the Hokage pointed at Karasu.

"umm... yeah... oldman i was hoping she could become a citizen of Konha?"

"Which one dose she have in her?"

"i have the yonbi in me... and my name is Karasu"

"Karasu... how fiting... why do you want to be a citizen of Konha?"

"um... i want to be here where the person who cares about me lives" Karasu and Naruto blushed a little but the Hokage didnt notice

"sure... i dont see why not, the more of you we save from being turned into weapons the better... welcome to your new life Karasu-san"

"th-thank you... that was easy!" Karasu was amazed at how easy it was to become a Konha citizen.

"what did i tell you? the old man is realy nice... Thanks Hokage-sama" Naruto grabed Karasu and jumped out his window.

"dosnt anyone use the door anymore?" the hokage asked no one in particular.




bit longer this time hope you love it! stop just liking my work and love it!!!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

hoping to update tonight... just need response from one of my BETA's


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm working on it right now.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

lol so is InoSakuShine... its a race


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahhh! It's too much! I never get it on time . All I can offer is some critism, and even that I'm running out of. BTW love the updates, you're getting a lot better.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

InoSakuShine said:


> Ahhh! It's too much! I never get it on time . All I can offer is some critism, and even that I'm running out of. BTW love the updates, you're getting a lot better.




THANKS!! having BETA testers has realy improved my wrighting... Gaara and Drain help me with spelling and grammer, while you help me with the artsy stuff. HAHAHAHAHAHA oh sorry im watching the stand up showdown on TV God i love Lewis Black


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm finished.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

*Chapter 3 part 2 "Academy... then exam"*

ok... hope you... ah i give up on comming up with a new opener


*Spoiler*: __ 




____One year in future at Academy entrance_____

Naruto and Karasu were waiting for the Hokage at the Academy entrance where he promised to meet them.

"Ah Naruto-san, Karasu-san, lets get you two signed up then."

As the two children passed, the different parents people had different reactions. 

"Imagine if that demon became a ninja?"

"Why is that poor young girl with the demon?"

"Why is that kid wearing a mask?"

"Sshh, Hokage-sama is passing."

After every person they passed, Karasu became more and more angry, but Naruto just hung his head and grabbed Karasu's hand. Once they made it to the sign up point, the Hokage signed them up and sent them off to their introduction class, much to the horror of many of the people there.

Once they reached the classroom and took their seats next to each other, the sensei came in.

"Hello students! my name is Imino(<correct me) Iruka and I will be your sensei for the duration of your time at the academy." Iruka looked around the room and found Naruto. His face was covered by a mask(think kakashi) because of the fact that his whiskers gave him away.

"Now I'm going to teach you the basics of being a ninja and soon you will be able to this." and Iruka jumped up and landed with his feet on the ceiling using his chakra to stick himself to the ceiling "and much more"

Naruto yawned jokingly to Karasu who giggled.

"Uzumaki Naruto? do you have somthing to say?"

"Um... not really"

"Then stop joking around! You will never be able to do this if you don't pay attention!"

Naruto had to stop himself from laughing out loud. He remembered how threatened the villagers would be if he became to strong too fast. So he stopped himself from jumping up and joining Iruka on the ceiling and shuting him up. This is how it went on for the rest of the four years... Iruka would demonstrate somthing very basic such as a Kawarimi no Jutsu and Naruto would joke with Karasu and then pretend he couldnt do it. Karasu's grades soared and Naruto pretended to be the dobe who tried so hard. 

______four years later______

It was the day Naruto had been waiting for, the day of the Graduation exam. He was going to finally show everyone why he spent four years joking around. He tapped Karasu's head and waited for her to wake up.

"Mmmrrr Naru-kun, couldn't you just kiss me awake?"

"Sorry but today is the day... I'm too excited, I cant wait..."

"Oh yeah... Naru-kun, today you get to prove yourself."

Naruto flashed her a fox-like grin. over the years they had gotten closer, Naruto and Karasu had become girlfriend and boyfreind the second puberty started to hit. 

They showered and got dressed (now they got dressed in the same room) after they ate breakfast Naruto picked up Karasu and his mask then burst out the door. Karasu giggled the whole way to the academy as houses pased by them in a blur. Naruto landed at the academy entrance pushing up a cloud of dust as he landed. Many of the students couldn't tell it was him. Could this be the dobe who could barely hit two targets with a kunai? Naruto looked around and smiled at them. His eyes curving up very much like kakashi's

"Time for the dobe to shine" Naruto put Karasu down and walked into the classroom holding her hand. Iruka looked at him and was amazed at how much power was emiting from him, Naruto looked down at him and smiled "Time for me to show you what I can really do!"

"Ok, we are going by grades first, Uchiha Sasuke! Try to hit as many targets as you can with one throw" Sasuke grabed a bunch of kunai and threw them at the target. He hit all of the vitals in a straight line down the body, missing only the kidneys. 

"Very good, you almost broke the record. next-"

"I would like to go next sensei" Stated Naruto.

"um... ok why not? Next up Uzumaki Naruto" Naruto grabbed one shuriken and walked over to the throwing positiong. Most of the kids laughed at this and pointed saying "Hahaha he isnt even going to try being half as good as Sasuke" Naruto ignored them and threw suriken with a flick of his wrist and then shouted out "Shuriken Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!"

the shadow shuriken bombarded the target hitting every vital spot not to mention every spot that paralized or inhibited the openent. the children all sweat dropped... how could this dobe do that?

"Um... you shattered the record Naruto-san..."

"Thank you Iruka-sensei...I think Kara-chan is next..."

"Um...yeah, Karasu-san, you are next"

Karasu repeated exactly what Naruto did, only missing one non-vital point. "Aww I missed one..." Karasu looked at Naruto with the ultiment genjutsu -puppy dog eyes jutsu. Naruto pulled her into a hug.

"Its ok, we still got more of the exam... you are the strongest girl here so at least you will get top out of the girls..."

"Thanks, Naru-kun" The rest of the student's went through the exam and no one even came close to Naruto or Karasu.

"Ok next is the Henge no jutsu" all of the kids laughed everyone knew that Naruto couldnt do this one.

"Ok, we will do this in a separate room...Uzumaki Naruto. Do you want to go first this time?" 

"Sure" Naruto said, then to Karasu "Close your eyes im going to use 'that' " Karasu giggled and closed her eyes.

"Ok, just transform into somthing and make it realistic!" 

"Ok, you asked for it... Henge!" Naruto dissapered in a puff of smoke and was replaced by... 

"GGAAAHHHH" Iruka was sent back with a spurt of blood from his nostrils, Naruto had turned into a naked female version of himself.

"How do you like my Oiroke no Jutsu?" Naruto turned back into himself and was smiling at Iruka. Karasu was rolling on the floor laughing at Naruto's prank.

"CUT THE STUPID TRICKS!!" Iruka was angry as hell with Naruto but Naruto was calm as ever.

"You said we could turn into anything. So I turned into that. Do I pass?"

"Damn it Naruto... you pass" 

Next was Karasu who told Naruto to keep his eyes open.

"Henge!" again with a puff of smoke Karasu was replaced by... an older version of herself (fully clothed) Iruka had to keep his eyes focused on her face. using every fiber of his being to keep from undressing his student with his eyes. He said a weak

"y-you p-pass"

Karasu bowed and blew Iruka a kiss before transforming back into her youger self. She walked out and Naruto wrapped his arms around her waist and kissed her on her forehead. "Goodjob Karasu imagine if you did the Oiroke no Jutsu... He would have been out cold."

"Yeah... I didnt know Iruka was a pervert."

"Hahaha."

After everyone else had taken the test, Iruka anounced the final test, much to the relife of everyone present: it was a bushin, everyone knew that there was no way Naruto could do this one, even he couldnt fake not being able to do it.

"ok first up is Uzumaki Naruto."

Naruto snickered "Hehe, time to show you all what i can do... Kage Bushin no Jutsu!" in another poof of smoke fifity Kage Bushin's apeared. "How do you like us now?" everyone in the room droped their jaws, this was the dobe? This was the idiot who couldnt even transform? When did he get this good?

Karasu again matched Naruto giving each Naruto clone a Karasu clone. they then dispelled the clones making everyones jaws drop again. how could these two have so much power?

"ok I'm now going to announce the top students... for the tests, first is Uzumaki Naruto second ... Karasu and third Uchiha Sasuke." Sasuke gawked how had he come in third

"Ok... now for final grades... First Uchiha Sasuke , second ... Karasu, Third Haruno Sakura. All of you come here tommorow at the usual time to find out what team you are on and who your sensei is"

Naruto and Karasu then ran out hand in hand bustling with anticipation for the day ahead.



_____________________________
um... again BETA'ed by Gaara of the Desert... yeah he dose most of the BETA'ing... not that Drain and Inosakushine dont do anything but they do the behind the scenes work.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Dono, could you read my fic?  Its called Naruto: The Invasion of the Flood.  Its on the forum page.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

sure... god im watching the IF i were gay song im comedy central laughing my ass off... dont call me dono btw i just put that part to fit with my signiture
(Ronin of the west) Eoph-kun or Eoph-san is just fine


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

just read it... it was good... i realy dont read or play halo (dont have a PS2 or Xbox) so i couldnt understand thoughs parts... but i understood some of it and i think it is pretty interesting im going to read it more as it comes out.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 28, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl Oh God, that was the funniest chapter I've ever read. Good work, Eoph_Dono, believe it.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks 91... going to try to get another update tonight currently wrighting it up... trying to figure out who to put on their team... maby Hinata for a few laughs or... sasuke for easy wrighting... i dont know.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 29, 2007)

just finished the chapter and am waiting for the one of the BETA testers to respond


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 29, 2007)

I responded but you better wait for the BETA that corrects your spelling  BTW good chapter. You fans will like it.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 29, 2007)

*Chapter 3 part 3 "meeting the sensei"*

lol... you are right. but you are just making them want it more... oh yeah that is the point lol 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto woke up and remembered what today was. They were finally going to meet their sensei! Naruto no longer thought in terms of me and I anymore, now everything was we and us.

Naruto took his head off from Karasu's chest and gave her a kiss on the cheek.

"Kara-chan? Wake up Kara-chan"

"Mmmmrrmmm...Why do you always wake me when I have good dreams?" Karasu had gotten used to her dreams of Naruto being disterbed by him.

"Well we need to get moving... put on something that is a bit more... reveiling... then what you usually wear."

Karasu raised her eyebrows "Is puberty hitting my little Naru-kun hard today?"

"No but I believe our sensei is probobly one of the pervertest jounin... Not that I would mind it myself."

Karasu giggled and noded to Naruto "Ok but only for you Naru-chan"

Naruto gave her fox smile and pulled up his mask. "Lets go."

________At The Academy________

Naruto and Karasu walked into the classroom and took there seats, all the boys gawked at Karasu that is all the boys except Sasuke. Naruto gave one deep and low growl and a burst of killer intent, all the boys instantly stoped their gawking and closed their mouths.

"That's better." Naruto smiled closing his eyes and turning them up. "... i wonder who our sensei is..." just then Sakura opened the door. she had brusies on her arms and neck.

"Sakura-chan! what happened?" Ino was worried about Sakura 

"Umm... I fell down the stairs" Sakura mumbled weakly. Naruto could sense that she was lying so he pressed her for more information.

"Sakura-san, who are you protecting?" Sakura was shocked that Naruto had guessed that someone had hit her 

"N-no one... why?" she stammered

"you have brusies along your arms as if you had been grabbed, and the ones on your neck are clearly from you being choked..." Naruto had guessed it so he walked up and whispered in Sakura's ear "Was it your parents?"

Sakura broke down crying so Naruto led her up to his table where Karasu was waiting. "Why? Why did they hit you?" Naruto was confused. Weren't parents supposed to love you unconditionaly?

"b-be-because of YOU! I told them that you were strong and nice and that you tried so hard... I told them that, that you werent evil and that you beat me at the test... and they hit me and said that i wasn't to be friends with a-a demon!" Sakura was in tears and Iruka took that moment to walk into class.

_'Those bastards! I'll show them to hit a woman.'

"Good... NARUTO, WHY IS SAKURA CRYING? DID YOU PULL A STUPID PRANK!!!" Iruka was pissed.

"No, in fact her parents have just beaten her because she acknologed me..." Naruto poofed over to Iruka "and they told her I had 'it' in me" Iruka's jaw dropped.

"THEY told HER about IT" Iruka whispered to Naruto 

"Yeah... she told me, you should inform Hokage-sama... after you tell all of the students who their sensei's are that is." Iruka nodded and told Naruto to go back to his seat.

"ok Sakura-san... after this, please report to the Hokage's office...That is your first mission as a Genin." Iruka was trying to keep everyone calm "Ok, ok... now it is time to find out who your sensei's are."

Naruto had to force himself from jumping out of his seat in anticipation. (A/N i put them in teams of four)

"Ok Team 1, Uzumaki Naruto! ... Karasu! Hyuuga Hinata! and Uchiha Sasuke!" Naruto and Karasu embraced each other while Sasuke showed no emotion. Hinata who had lost all hope of becoming 'intimate' with Naruto was still happy because she wanted to befriend him.

"Team 1 your sensei will be... Uchiha Itachi! who because of a recent injury on one of his ANBU missions is temporaraly a Jounin..."(A/N yup Itachi didnt defect in my fan fic)

Sasuke brightened, his brother was now going to have to teach him more about his Sharingan! 

Naruto spoke up "Isn't that Favoritism? I mean his brother is going to be teaching us." Naruto pointed to Sasuke

"Naruto, Itachi-san is a very good ninja, probobly the best in the village. I'm sure he will make time for you... infact he specificly created this squad so he could teach you four!"

Now Sasuke brightened even more, His brother asked for him on his squad! He wanted him!

"ok... Now team 2 Yamanaka Ino! Haruno Sakura! Inuzaka Kiba! and Nara Shikamaru! Sensei: Hatake Kakashi" it went on like this for some time until they had four squads. When all the Genin had been put on Squads Iruka left the room and Three Jounin came in and picked up thier teams. 

Before they left the room with Itachi, Naruto turned to Shikamaru. "you guys are going to be a while, from what i hear Kakashi always atleast an hour late."

Shikamaru nodded and thanked Naruto who turned and walked out with Itachi.

_______Academy Roof Top________

"Alright lets get started" Itachi was with his new students on the roof of the academy 'I'm glad I talked to the Hokage before I went through with my plans... I can't believe I almost killed my family!'
"Ok, we are going to start out with introductions... I will go first to demonstrate."

"My name is Uchiha Itachi, my hobbies include training and doing missions, my likes include my younger brother "Itachi nodded to Sasuke " and miso pork ramen... My dreams are to find a way to improve my sharingan without... that is my busness and Sasuke's"

Naruto decided he would go first "Ok then, my name is Uzumaki Naruto, my hobbies are training and spending time with Karasu, my likes are Karasu and miso pork ramen, and my dream is to become Hokage and be recognised as a human, also I want to ... that is my business and Karasu's." Naruto looked down embarassed about what he almost told everyone.

Next was Karasu "My name is Uzumaki Karasu" she blushed... She didnt have a real last name so she used Naruto's "My hobbies are training with Naruto and cooking, my likes are Naruto and well Naruto the food... and my dream is to make Naruto's dream a reality and to be recognised as a human."

Itachi raised his eyebrow, this girl was also a demon container. Itachi then nodded towards Sasuke

"My name is Uchiha Sasuke, my hobby is to train, my likes are my brother, training with my brother and learning new jutsu, and my dream is to become as strong as you Itachi, to be able to beat you in a fight! " Itachi nodded and then looked over to Hinata 

"my name is Hyuuga Hinata! my hobby is to train, my likes are ..." she glanced at Naruto and Karasu "My likes are people who dont judge others and who try hard, my dislikes are people who judge others without knowing a thing about them, and my dream is to be equil in will to Uzumaki Naruto!" with that Hinata blushed and hid her face in her jaket Naruto and Karasu walked over and each put a arm around her, silently thanking her.

"Ok then... now that introductions are out of the way it is time for the Genin exam." Itachi felt like playing a game with his new students

"NANI?!!!" everyone including sasuke was confused as hell.

"I thought we became Genin when we passed the test!" Naruto cried out.

"No" was Itachi's blunt answer. "that test just weeded out the weaklings..."

"Ok then, what is the test" Karasu was already trying to figure out how the test was going to work.

"I can't tell you that until tommorow... oh and just so you know, Sasuke, I wont be comeing home tonight so dont get any idea's about pestering me for answers!"

Sasuke grumbled and they all got up saying goodbye to their new team mates. Tommorow would be interesting indeed.
_


_
___________
How was the suprise!!! hope you LOVED IT_


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 29, 2007)

ok updated


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome, 10/10. Believe it.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 30, 2007)

ok... update comming up... Gaara is probobly BETAing as we type... some humor mostly action


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok Sneak peak (this is the trial)


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Hokage had decided to spair Sakura's father after Naruto pleaded on his behalf. Her Father was scared of having his fate in the hands of the 'demon'. after Naruto had asked that her father only be put on trial for hitting Sakura he was found guilty and sentanced to twenty years in medium security. When the sentance was anounced Sakura hugged Naruto and thanked him for spairing her father 

"SLUT, BITCH, DEMON WORSHIPER!!! HOW DARE YOU TOUCH HIM AND DEFILE YOURSELF" her father was furiouse and had to be led out by an armed ANBU squad. before he was led out Naruto jumped over to him

"if you insult your daughter one more time, or hit another person who acnoledges me, i will KILL you. you will not hurt the people who care about me or the people I care about! If I ever see that you hurt her again I will make sure to have you exicuted."

and with that Naruto jumped out of the window.

"THE DOOR TO GOOD FOR YOU DE-" the Hokage jestured to the ANBU and one of them decapitated Sakura's father... Sakura didn't shed a tear.


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Jan 30, 2007)

*offering of services*

i offer my services as a beta reader k pal xcept or dont xcept ur choice


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

He has all he needs.


----------



## anbuXx (Jan 30, 2007)

HENTAI GIRLS WILL RULE THE WORLD!


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Jan 30, 2007)

*umm...*

yeah but i know him outside of here lol, bet u didn't see that commin


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 30, 2007)

*Chapter 4 part 1 "Survival test, Get the bell!"*

dont need you itachi i got gaara and he is good
here is the update

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Hokage had decided to spare Sakura's father after Naruto pleaded on his behalf. Her father was scared of having his fate in the hands of the 'demon'.  After Naruto had asked that her father only be put on trial for hitting Sakura ,he was found guilty and sentanced to twenty years in medium security. When the sentance was announced, Sakura hugged Naruto and thanked him for sparing her father. 

"SLUT, BITCH, DEMON WORSHIPER!!! HOW DARE YOU TOUCH HIM AND DEFILE YOURSELF!" Her father was furious and had to be led out by an armed ANBU squad, but before he was led out, Naruto jumped over to him.

"If you insult your daughter one more time, or hit another person who acknoledges me, I will KILL you. You will not hurt the people who care about me or the people I care about! If I ever see that you hurt her again, I will make sure to have you exicuted."  and with that, Naruto jumped out of the window.

"THE DOOR TO GOOD FOR YOU DE-" the Hokage jestured to the ANBU and one of them decapitated Sakura's father... Sakura didn't shed a tear.

______At The Training Area_______

Naruto had picked up Karasu and they went over to the training area, she knew better then to ask him about the trial until he was ready to talk about it. 

"Oi Naruto-kun, Karasu-san we are over here!" Sasuke was in a good mood waiting for Itachi, Finally his brother was being forced to spend time with him and train him in kunai throwing!

"Hey Sasuke-kun... It is wierd to see you so happy!"

"Well, now that we are out of the academy, I dont have to deal with thoughs anoyying fan girls!"

"I guess that would make you happy.  I wonder where Hinata is..."

"I'm right here Naruto-kun!" Hinata was running up the dirt path to the training area.  "When will Itachi-sensei get here?"

"Right now." and with that, Itachi climbed out of the shadows. "Aliright, now that we are all here, lets start with the test..." Itachi pulled out a bell. "Ok, the person who gets the bell will graduate and the three who dont will fail and will be sent back to the academy." Naruto gawked.

"NANI?!!! Only one of us will pass" Naruto was in an uproar.

Karasu begain to think. _'That is very inefficient...Why split us up into groups of four and then only allow one of the people to pass... This isn't a test of skill, this is a test of teamwork!!'_

Karasu grabbed Naruto's hand to calm him.

"Ok then if there is no more questions?... Hajime!"

Three archs of darkness sped away from Itachi who pulled out a sword and began sharpening it. _Lets see if my little brother will be able to pass this._

Hinata activated her Byakugan and located Naruto, Karasu, and Sasuke. Karasu and Naruto were sitting in a tree talking, she came to see what they were doing.

"Hinata-chan get Sasuke and bring him over here, we are discusing a battle plan." Naruto whispered to her.

"Um... Hia!" Hinata jumped away to go get Sasuke.  When Hinata got back with Sasuke, Naruto began to discuss the plan. 

"Ok and that is how we get the bell." Karasu finished.

"Um... after we get the bell, who graduates?" Sasuke didnt want to be separated from his brother. 

"We all do! This is to test teamwork, not individual skill.  Think about it, how could one of us take on a former ANBU? It makes sence but if you want you can get the bell." Karasu wanted this to go off perfectly so she removed all of Sasuke's doubt.

"Ok... I beleive you. Lets go!"

"Hia! in san... Ichi, Nii, San!!" the group sped towards Itachi.

"ahh... i see that they have figured it out." Itachi put his sword in its scabard.   Fwoosh. five kunai shot at Itachi.  Thud.thud.thu-thu-thud. all five hit thier mark and in a poof of smoke reveild a Kawarimi.

Itachi appeared from behind Naruto who had thrown the kunai. "Good night" he swung his arm down on Naruto's neck, "Wrong!" Sasuke shouted "Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu!!" Itachi and Naruto were ingulfed in flames two poofs reveiled that they were both Kage Bushin's.

"Ahh... little brother I see you are getting strong" Itachi was under a tree. Unfortunatly for him, Hinata was behind the tree, she used her Jyuken to send chakra through the tree and into Itachi.  "Uff."  Itachi was hit but this time it was his real body. He jumped away and hit a tree, he bounded off of it to get higher in the air and away from the genin.

"Whats up Itachi-sensei" Itachi turned around in time to see Karasu holding Naruto and flying up above him.  She threw Naruto off in Itachi's direction.

"Time to hand over the bell" Naruto pulled out a kunai and thrust it at Itachi only to recive a face full of foot. 

"I don't thin-" The Naruto that Itachi had hit exploded.

"How do you like my Shouidan Bushin No Jutsu!(A/N:fire bomb clone jutsu)" with that Naruto came out from behind a tree. 

"Very good Naruto-kun." Itachi had appeared behind him "I see your family ability to create jutsu has been passed down to you, oh and by the way, time up."

Naruto slammed his fist againsed the tree, shaking it lightly. "Damn it, I thought we could win."

"Oh, you all pass, even you Sasuke, though I didn't see you do very much." Itachi looked around for his brother, Naruto smiled. 

"Oh, I believe I did" and with that Naruto became Sasuke.

"Ah... I see you were the bait, that means..." and Itachi turned around to see Naruto holding a bell.

"And that means even if you had said we failed, we still would have passed." Naruto tossed him the bell.

"good, good... Where is Hinata?" Hinata came out from behind a tree while disengaging her Byakugan.

"I'm right here." 

"So she was directing you to my position with her Byakugan...Very good, your teamwork is incredible... who came up with your plan?" Itachi was gaining more and more respect for these kids... even the Hyuuga girl was useful to the team, even if her father thought she was worthless.

"I did." Karasu raised her hand "The raven is the bird of knowledge."

"Very good... I will report your success to Hokage-sama." and with that Itachi disappeared into the shadows.

"YATTA, WE PASSED!" Naruto grabed Hinata, Karasu, and Sasuke into a huge group hug. 

"Ugg....I....can't....breath."

"Naru-kun... "

"Naruto-kun!  Your hurting my ribs..." when Naruto prossesed the cry's from his team, he let go grinning and pulled down his mask. 

"Lets go to get some Ramen, our treat! Meet us at the stand in... an hour" Naruto pulled up his mask after he realized what he had just done.

"Um... Naruto-kun, what is with those scars?" Sasuke wondered why Naruto had whisker marks on his face.

"Er...I'm not allowed to tell you until we become at least Chunin..." Naruto rubbed the back of his head.

"Pllleeeeaseeeee Naru-kun?" Hinata put her head on Naruto's chest, Karasu gawked. 

_'When did she learn my secret jutsu!!'_

*'She probobly saw how well it works when you do it so she is testing it out! she is a smart girl chick a very smart girl.'*

Naruto looked down at Hinata then at Karasu who was giggling. "U-u-uh s-sorry Hina-chan..."

Hinata backed away from Naruto "Who said you could call me Hina-chan!" Naruto was confused "You already have a girlfreind!" Naruto was even more confused, Hinata walked away but when Naruto turned around, she gave Karasu a wink.

_'Ever sence she accepted that me and Naruto are going out, she has become alot more confident... and funny.'_ Karasu was amazed at what Hinata was now capable of doing.

"Er... is it just me or did Hinata become confusing?" Naruto was still confused.

"It's a girl thing, Naruto-kun... my brother tried to explain, maybe we should ask him later..." 

"Ok."

"What and I'm not a girl!" Now it was Karasu's turn. "Naruto I think you need time on the couch!"

"What did I do now!!!" Naruto was becoming more confused by the minute "Kara-chan!!!... We have to go out to celerbrate!!! KARASU!!!" he chased after her.

_'Wow, I'm glad I didn't start to date one of those fan girls.'_ Thought Sasuke as he watched Naruto chase after the girls.




______
post opinons about what i did to sakura's dad lol got mixed results


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 30, 2007)

for anyone who askes in the future: i have all of the BETA's i need... maby i got more then i need, btw to my BETA's next part in your inboxes. basicaly a filler until i think of zabuza fight...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 30, 2007)

Hint about next chapter 
chapter 4 part 2 "Rape, What is Rape? Missions Begin"


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

Personally, I'm glad he's dead. I'm going to kill the mother and father in my halo one and really going to kill them in my GOW crossover.  I'm going to enjoy writing that.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome, believe it.


----------



## Stickman_sam (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG noo the story is not continueing! Please continue with this story! It is CRAZY AND COOL AND GOOD AND THE BEST!

WE WANT MORE! WE WANT MORE!

and chapter 4 title is funny.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

*chapter 4 part 2 "Rape? What Is Rape? Missions Begin"*

OK guys hope you enjoy this... shut up!!! i cant think of anything else to say


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto woke up in the middle of the night, the couch wasn't as comfortable as his bed with Karasu so he made a mental note not to annoy her again.

"Naruto... are you awake, Naruto-kun?"

_'She is still calling me Naruto-kun... I better pretend to be asleep.'_

*'Good idea kit, my home hath no fury like a woman scorned... or somthing like that'*

Karasu slowly walked over to the 'sleeping' Naruto. She ran her hands through his hair. "Sorry Naruto-kun , I didnt mean to hurt you..." 

_'She is apologising... maybe I should show her that I am awake...'_

*'NO!!! If you tell her that you were awake, she will break your skull for pretending!'*

Karasu picked Naruto bridal style and carried him up the stairs and to the bed.  She noticed that he was moving his head towards her chest slowly nuzzling his face into her warm cleavege. 

"Naruto-kun, are you sure you are asleep..." Naruto didnt answer.  "Aww that is cute, he is like a little fox moving towards the warmth... goodnight Naru-kun." She put him in the bed then crawled over him and laid down next to him.

_____The Next Moring_____

Itachi was at the base of the Yondaime's mansion waiting for the two Genin to wake up. He had gotten Hinata from the Hyuuga mansion and his brother from his own house, and now he was waiting for the two lovers on his team.

"Hey Hinata-chan... what is going on in there?"

"Um... Byakugan!" She scanned the house for them.  "They are upstairs... just lying in bed, Naruto is getting up and... he kissed Karasu, now he is climbing on-"

"Ok ok, disengage and knock on the door, loudly!" Itachi didn't need thoughs mental images

Naruto who had just woken up Karasu and was climbing over her to get to the bathroom was disturbed by a loud knock on the door.

"Naruto-kun! Karasu-Chan! We need to get going on our first MISSION, it-" Hinata was interuppted when Naruto burst out the door and almost knocked her over.

"YES! Our first mission!!!" Naruto was so excited that he forgot one very important thing.

"First, put on some pants... or at least boxers, second wake up Karasu and........tell her to put on a BRA" Itachi turned around when Karasu had poked her head around the corner almost compleatly naked. Itachi covered Sasuke's eyes.

"Na-na-NARUTO-KUN!!" Hinata had looked up to see Naruto wearing only a shirt, he was standing almost on top of her. "P-p-put on some PANTS!" Hinata closed her eyes and fainted.

"Hehe sorry Hinata-chan, Sasuke-kun..."

Naruto walked inside and got dressed along with Karasu. After he pulled on his mask he grabbed Karasu, slung her over his shoulder and jumped out the window.

"Ok ready to go."

"Naruto, put Karasu down people will think your going to rape her." Itachi pointed out with a voice devoid of emotion.

"What if I am?" Naruto had no idea what rapeing was but if it involved carring your girlfriend maybe he wanted to do it.

"BAKA!" Karasu hit him on the head very hard with her fist. "Do you even know what rapeing is!"

"Um......No but if it involves carring your girlfriend, it has to be at least a little good."

"... Put me down..." Karasu was amazed that somone could be that strong and that good of a ninja yet be so, so, so STUPID.

"Are you sure you dont want me to rape you?" Naruto was confused... this was becoming quite common.

"Um..." Now Karasu was embarassed "Um... you couldn't rape me if you tried..."

"Hhmm... You didn't answer the question that Naruto asked you." Itachi was interested now.

"Itachi-sensei!" Karasu was embarassed beyond belief.

"Ok...We have a mission... Lets go" Itachi started walking away followed quickly by Sasuke who carried the unconsious Hinata. Naruto tried to pick up Karasu but was hit over the head.

"Didn't you hear me!" Karasu was amazed that Naruto was still so confused about the issue.

"Sorry, I thought you were doing that for Itachi-sensei..."

"Gahh" She was getting frustrated.

"Did you mean that I couldn't rape you... I thought I could do anything if I trained hard enough..." Naruto was very upset.

"I'll tell you when you are older" Karasu closed her eyes and rubbed her temples.

"Awwww" Naruto wanted to know what this misterious rape thingy was.

"lets get going, we need to do this mission."

"Yeah Mission!" Naruto had forgotten all about rape.

"If you really want to know I will tell you after the mission" Karasu felt sorry for the niave boy.

"want to know what?" Naruto had really forgotten about rape.  Karasu looked at him at with a weird face.

*'Don't bother, he'll start to figure it out when he gets older."*

_____After The Mission_____

"Hahaha!!! Stupid cat deserves it!" Naruto was talking about the poor cat that belonged to Madamu Shijimi who was currently in the process of crushing  the poor cat. It had ripped apart his face and caused him to have to change his mask.  When the evil animal abusing Madamu Shijimi left the Hokage gave the team their mission's for tommorow

"Ok tommorow, you are going to dig up potatoes, pick up trash, watch-"

"ENOUGH!!" Naruto was going insane. "HOKAGE-SAMA!!! I WANT A MISSION, I WANT A CHALLENGE!! NOT THIS BABY STUFF!!"

"He wants a C-rank mission I believe" Itachi was also getting bored watching little kids doing boring house hold tasks.

"Yeah, what Itachi-sensei said. Anyone could do the stuff you are making us do!" 

"Yeah... Naruto has a point... I'm getting bored too" Sasuke hated doing chores.

"Ok then"  He turned toward Hinata and Karasu.  "How about you Karasu-san , Hinata-san?"

"Um... if they want to... I believe we can!" Hinata was starting to be able to ask for things she wanted.

"Yeah, as long as Naru-kun belives we can do it so do I." Karasu spoke with total confidence.

"Ok then... how about this?"  The Hokage held up a scroll containing C-ranked missions.  "You are to escort a master bridge builder to his country."

"Finally! Come on, lets meet him and get this mission started" Naruto was happy about finally getting a mission outside of the country

"Ok, Come in Tazuna-san" the Hokage anounced to the door.

"Alright, wait, are these kids going to guard me?  Are you sure your up to the job?"

"Well this is only a C-rank mission... SO YEAH!  We are up to the job.  We can handle anything that comes our way!" This came from Sasuke this time.  It was time for him to prove himself to his brother.

"Hai, Sasuke and me are enough to protect you" Naruto was also glad he could finaly prove himself.

"well you all look like a bunch of runts to me"

Itachi steped in before Naruto could break the clients face "well i will be with you and i am a Jounin... we shouldn't have any trouble as long as i am here"

"Whatever, meet me at the gate at Eight... be prepared for a long mission" Tazuna didn't want to waist time.

"OK!" Naruto grabed Karasu and jumped out the window inorder to get to his house so he could prepare faster.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

thank Serac for the title... just mooching off of his fame... oh well hope you enjoyed it beyond belife


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Jan 31, 2007)

*yay!*

yay her dad is dead great stuff lets have some more severed heads


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome, your using the same storyline as the anime


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

lol glad you caught on! anyways i will update later


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

waiting for response from BETA's ... titles of the next two parts are

Chapter 4 part 3 "On The Way To The Wave"

Chapter 5 part 1 "Naruto's First Wet Dream!!! oh and a fight"


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 1, 2007)

*Chapter 4 part 3 "On The Way To The Wave"*

yup...*drinks*... yup


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Come on, where are those two?" Itachi was impatient with the two lovers on his team.  "They aren't even old enough to 'sleep in' with each other..."

"Oh, so the two annoying children are in love, are they" Tazuna decided that he didnt like any of the kids on the team, Hinata was too weird, Sasuke was too cheerful, and Naruto and Karasu were annoying.

"WE'RE COMMING!" Naruto was carring Karasu and running towards the group "Dont leave without us!!"

"Ok... there they are" Itachi motioned for them to hurry. "Lets move out" Naruto approched the group and set down Karasu. 

"Sweet, my first time out of the village!" Naruto exclaimed shooting his arms up in the air.

"Oh great! I got a bunch of kids who have never left thier village guarding me!"

"Actually i have been outside this village." Karasu looked at Tazuna "I was originaly from the grass village... I came here when I was six."

"YOU walked that distance when you were SIX!" Tazuna was amazed .

"Not exact-" Naruto squeezed her hand "yeah... I did."

Tazuna didn't want to know what she was going to say, these children were much different then the one's from the Wave.

They had been walking for a while when the team noticed somthing, there was water on the ground and it hadn't rained for days. Naruto and Karasu squeezed each others hands to make sure that the other knew, Sasuke took Hinata's hand to check that she knew.

Itachi felt the genjutsu dissolve and then two chakra sources flying at them. _'Time to test these kids'._

Two chains wrapped around him and then destroyed him. "Time to destroy some brats, brother."  The assasins turned and ran towards the Genin. They charged at Naruto and Sasuke, thinking that the boys in the group would be the strongest, they got more then they bargened for.

"Hinata! Karasu! Protect Tazuna" Naruto jumped over the head of his assailent landing a firm kick to the back of his head.

"HIA!" Karasu and Hinata jumped back one on each side of the bridge builder. 

Sasuke caught his assailent by the throat, unfortunitaly his arms were left free. "Time to die brat." with a swing of his arm the mist ninja ripped Sasuke's chest to shreds.

"Boom." Sasuke exploded engulfing the ninja in flames, the real Sasuke jumped down and threw a huge shuriken down, it was plastered with exploding tags and it penatrated his chest. he looked down.

"Holy Shi-!" he was ripped to shreds and didnt have a chance to finish his sentence.

"One down and one to go" Karasu stated seeing the ninja had died in the explosion. "Wow, these guys suck"

The ninja Naruto had hit in the head was headed towards the bridge builder. "NOW YOU DIE!"

"HAA" Hinata preformed a Jyuken to the remaining enemy's chest, causing masive internal bleeding.

"GAAwk" the assasin caughed up bood. He managed to scrape Hinata's face before dieing from being decapitated by Itachi.

"Nice work... SHIT" Itachi noticed that Hinata had a cut "Did he cut you?"

"Yeah but its not deep... why are you so worried?"
Now Hinata was getting scared.

"Um... we need to remove the poison or you will die... no pressure though." Itachi was trying to play it cool.

Naruto rushed over "Damn it! Karasu get over here!"

Karasu rushed in behind Naruto "Its ok, as long as we get it out quick, it seems to be a small needle. Naruto your going to have to... suck it out..." Karasu giggled but only slightly.

"... fine... hold still Hinata." Naruto wrapped his lips around the wound and sucked until he felt somthing slide out into his mouth. "Plah!" He spit it out onto the ground. "wait...why did _I_ have to do it?"

Hinata was red but she didn't faint. "I thought it would be funny" Karasu giggled harder.

"Damn you!" Naruto was blushing.

"Remember the couch!" Karasu said jokingly poking fun at Naruto.

"Sorry!" Naruto didn't get the joke.

"Ok Tazuna-san... time to tell me what we really can be expecting on this mission." Itachi wanted answers and he got them Tazuna explained about Gato and the bridge along with the fact that more ninja were probobly going to come after them.

"Fine... even if we dont need to we aren't the kind to abandon someone to thugs." Itachi felt sorry for the man.

"Thank goodness!" Tazuna was relieved that his escorts wouldn't abandon him

"We would never abandon you! The next Hokage needs to build up relations with other nations!" Naruto was eager to get back on the road.

____That Night____

"Ok, lets pitch tents here" Hinata was in charge of finding them a place to set up camp and she hit the jackpot. It was close to the ocean so that they could get fish. It had a wall of tree's and a carpet of soft grass. The sky was the ceiling and the stars were thier lights.

"Ok everyone... get out your bed rolls" Itachi was glad he could sleep on a mission without fear of death.  He looked at Naruto who didn't seem to have a bed roll. "Um... Naruto where is your pack?" 

"Oh, Karasu and me share a bed roll, why?" Naruto was still inoccent.

"...Ah... um... at least use a tent... and try to keep it down..." _'Wow Naruto is getting laid at such a young age...'_ Itachi misunderstood.

"Sure but Karasu snore- ouch!" Karasu punched Naruto on the shoulder.

They pitched their tents, Itachi, Sasuke, and Tazuna in one tent, Hinata and Karasu in another and Naruto on watch.

"Why dont I get to sleep?"

____Midnight____

Itachi walked out of the tent "Naruto, I'm relieveing you..." Naruto was asleep. "Damn kids." Itachi lifted him up and threw him into the tent with Hinata and Karasu.

"Ouch!" Karasu woke up "Naruto get off her chest!!!" Naruto had landed on Hinata, Face down.

"Owww Karasu-chan!!!" Poor Naruto was being hit by Karasu "owww... "

"Na-Naruto-kun? were you rapeing me?" Hinata didn't sound worried, just confused.

"I don't know! What is rape again?" the Hyuuga's statement had reminded him of last episodes conversation.

"Never mind Baka Kitsune-boy!" Karasu was getting more and more pissed off

"Itachi threw me in here!!! I was sleeping to!" Naruto was struggling to get away from Karasu

"Ok ok... but you cant get in the bed roll with me! that'll teach you to climb all over other women!"

"Awww... but im cold... Hinata-chan, will you share with me? OUCH!" after Karasu hit Naruto decided to shut his mouth.

"Hinata-chan, dont give into him even if he uses his big blue eye jutsu."

"um....ok, Karasu-chan..."

Hinata and Karasu went back to sleep. Naruto crawled over Hinata and laid down next to Karasu. He slowly opened up the mouth of the sleeping bag and begain to climb into it. "Naruto-kun I'm cold, mmrrmmk,put the sheets down..." 

_'Oh shit! She's awake!'_

*'No, she is just sleep talking... you better get in quick and get her warm before she wakes up.'*

_'Good idea'_

Naruto quickly went the rest of the way into the sleeping bag and wrapped himself around her. "mmrrmm thanks Naru-kun..."

_'I like it when she is asleep... she is so much more quiet'_

*'Don't let her hear you say that kit... she will put you on the couch for a month!'*

_'Why is she so mean to me... I thought we were going out...'_

*'She just cares about you kit... she doesn't want you to get introuble or for you to get killed, if Hinata's father thought you had raped his daughter, he would kill you'*

_'By the way, what is rape?'_

*'Ok, time to give you the birds and the bee's talk... it is what Yondaime would have wanted... Oh well, here it goes'*

Naruto was getting 'the talk' and was growing redder and redder. _'SHIT! I SAID THAT I WANTED TO FORCE KARA-CHAN TO DO THAT!!!!'_

*'Yup, kit you are so amusing'* Kyuubi sent Naruto a mental image of Karasu naked, he had seen her naked before and thought nothing of it until he heard the talk... now he was gawking and almost got a nose bleed.

_'Stop, stop! Ero-kitsune!'_

*'Ero-kitsune? better then baka-kitsune so I accept the new nick name!'*

_'Whatever... I hate you.'_

*'I hate you too kit.  Oh, by the way, remember how Karasu said you couldnt rape her if you tried? That means she might want to do 'it''* and with that stuck firmly in Naruto's mind, the Kyuubi stopped talking.




_________________
YEAH!!! another update up and out, oh btw i updated my hentai fan fic to


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2007)

i didnt get chapter 5 part 1 !


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 1, 2007)

lol didnt finish it yet (just finished the title lol) almost done...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 1, 2007)

*Chapter 5 part 1 "Naruto's First Wet Dream!!! oh and a Fight"*

Ok guys hope you enjoy it!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




_NANI!!!_ Karasu woke up to find that her leg was a little wet. _What happened? Why is my leg wet?!_

*? Well, it's on the side next to Naruto? and he was given the bird-bee talk last night??*

_?Are you saying that Naruto had his first WET DREAM last night?! I?m going to kill that fucking Kyuubi!?_

*?Just act natural, don?t yell at the poor boy, he will be embarrassed enough when he wakes up??*The yonbi was showing compassion for the boy that her container loved.

_?Fine? but I?m going to have to make him sleep in another bag if he gets another one!?_

*?You should be flattered that he got one about you and not about Hinata??*

_?Shut it stupid bird!?_ Karasu was sort of pissed at Naruto, they haven?t even gotten to second base yet and now he had covered her leg in his ?man juice.?

?Naru-kun? Naru-kun?? Karasu was whispering to Naruto trying to wake him up.

?Mrrmmm? Kara-chan, I was having a good dream? Why did you wake me up?? Naruto was just finishing his dream about Karasu and him eating ramen while ?doing it.?

?Because of your dream Baka! You? had a wet dream! And now it is all over my leg!!? Karasu was trying to keep calm but she was getting angrier by the minute.

?Oh shit?I did? I?m so sorry, please don?t kill me!? Naruto was scared for his life.

?Ugg? I wont, just try not to do it again! And please face away from me next time? and get me a towel!? Karasu was forcing her anger down.

?Uh ok? are you sure you don?t wan- Ouch!? Karasu grabbed Naruto?s ear and started twisting.

?Do you think I?m some slut who wants to be covered in cum at the age of twelve?! Get me a towel before I rip your ear off!? Karasu let her anger out.

?Oww!!! I was asking if you didn?t want to put me on the couch!!!? Naruto was more scared then he had ever been in his life.

?Who is covered in? sticky stuff?? Hinata had woken up

?Um? No one go back to sleep?? Karasu rubbed the back of her head and then wiped her leg off on Naruto?s boxers. Unfortunately for Naruto, this aroused him he tried to hide it but Karasu felt him getting stiff.

?BAKA!? Karasu buried her fist into Naruto?s head 

_?I hate you fox!! Why did you have to do this to me!!?_

*?Just whisper this into Karasu?s ear then all of this will blow over??* the Kyuubi gave Naruto some advice on his love life. After Naruto had memorized the speech, he leaned over to Karasu and whispered it into her ear.

?Is it bad for a man to be aroused by his girlfriend? At least I went back into bed with you even though you hit me and called me names. Any other guy would have climbed in with Hinata, but I climbed over her and got in with you! I got so much pleasure from a dream about you that I? well you know. I love you, why don?t you let yourself love the things I do to love you??

Karasu was completely taken aback. _Did that really come from Naruto?_

The yonbi had heard that speech before but kept to herself? Why spoil these two kid?s fun? *?Sounds like it? You may have gotten yourself a good man!?*

_?That was the most romantic thing Naruto has ever done?Wow!?_

?Kara-chan?? Karasu had fallen silent and worried Naruto.

?Wow Naruto? I didn?t know you had that in you.? Karasu was getting hot but kept it to herself.

?um? Do you guys have a stick in your sleeping bag?? Hinata could see Naruto rising but decided to hide it.

?uh? not really?? Naruto reached into the sleeping bag and pulled out a kunai ?Ever since the villagers started beating me, I slept with a kunai in my bed? sort of a safety precaution?? 

?Um? ok? Hinata started to blush so she got out of her sleeping bag, Naruto gawked at her, she was wearing only a bra and pantys. ?AHH I?m sorry, I?m sorry, I forgot I wasn?t wearing any thing over my underwear!!? Hinata quickly climbed back into her sleeping bag turning an even brighter shade of red. Karasu put her hand on Naruto?s thigh to check if he had gotten stiff, it took all of Naruto?s will power to keep that from happening.

"Oi! you three stop your fooling around and get out here!" Itachi wanted to save Naruto from a fate worse then death... being in trouble with his girlfreind.

"Ok Itachi-sensei! we just need to get dress- OUCH" there was a shuffling from in the tent and Naruto was pusshed out.

"Itachi-sensei...Is there another tent I could sleep in? I got hurt alot last night from... a bunch of reasons..." Naruto wanted to hide the wet dream from the others.

Itachi raised an eyebrow"Oh... ok we should be at the bridge builders house by tonight..."

"Finaly! ok lets go" Naruto started walking away.

"Not so fast, we need to pack up first." Itachi was quickly getting annoyed with this kid. 

After they packed up and covered their camp site they headed back on the road. soon Itachi sensed another large chakra source and then a sword came flying at them.

"Down!" Itachi dove at the ground while pulling down Sasuke. Naruto and Karasu pulled each other down while Hinata pulled down Tazuna. 

"Hahaha I see you sensed my chakra, Itachi, the child genius of the Uchiha." another mist ninja had appeared.

"Ah... I see you know me, lets see if I can guess who you are." Itachi thought for a second "Ahh yes Momochi Zabuza, one of the seven shinobi swordsmen of the hidden mist...I will get quite a profit from killing you!" Itachi jumped at the ninja on the giant sword. In a burst of speed Zabuza disapeared and reapeared inside of the circle of Genin. 

"Time to finish this job! Die bridg-" Zabuza recieved a firm kick to the sac from Karasu. "GAAA" Zabuza jumped away from the group holding his nuts. "You LITTLE BRAT! I'LL DESTROY YOU!" He ran towards Karasu at full speed only to be stopped by Sasuke who had thrown two kunai at him. Zabuza jumped out of the way and recived a blow across the back from Itachi.

"Lets finish this, I have no need to waist my teams time with you!" as Itachi was about to finish the demon of the hidden mist two needles came striking Zabuza in the neck. "What the-"

"Thank you for defeating him, I have been following this man for quite some time." Haku appeared and went over to Zabuza who was lying on the ground.

"I don't think so!" Itachi jumped infront of his prey "I am claiming his bounty for my team. you can't take him from us." as if to back up his point Naruto and Karasu jumped in to help him.

"I am just doing my Job, I am a tracker from the mist and have come to destroy Zabuza's body." Haku was worried, he had to get his boss away from them!

"First, we will need our payment" Itachi sensed that somthing was wrong.

"of course... it will be sent to your Village as soon as I get the report of Zabuza's demise to the Mizukage..." Haku was trying to keep calm. He went around the three of them and picked up Zabuza. "Thank you for your help." Before he disappeared Naruto noted his chakra signature so he could remember it if he ever felt it again.

"Itachi-sensei? He wasnt a tracker so why did you let him go?" Karasu was confused.

"I wondered where they were going so I put a tracker on him." Itachi stated mater-of-factly.

"Oh... why did you leave Zabuza alive?" Karasu wondered.

"Shit, That is what i forgot to do!" Itachi rubbed the back of his head, "Oh well... we took him on once and if he put him in a partial death state he wont be up for another week atleast"

"Thats more then a little forgetfull..." Karasu was starting to hate their forgetful sensei.

"Oh, come on and lighten up... I'll tell you what! If we make it to Tazuna's house soon I will let you beat on Naruto!" Itachi was starting to become acustomed to the structure of his team.

"Come on, Itachi-sensei!! Don't tell her that!" Naruto was less happy about getting to Tazuna's house

"Fine... but lets move out we got alot of stuff to do."
Itachi wanted to get back on the road.




________
there you go! naruto's first wet dream!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry it was to big for one post

*Spoiler*: __ 




At night they had reached the bridge builder's house. "Finally!" Naruto still had enough energy to complain. "I'm starving! Do you have Ramen here in the wave?"

"Yes, yes... ramen is cheap so we can afford plenty of it!" Tazuna was glad to be home... even if he had to share it with the two brats.

"Alright! Did you hear that Karasu! Ramen!" Naruto was happy he had every thing he needed, ramen and Karasu... too bad Itachi was there to ruin it.

"Alright sleeping arangements! Karasu and Naruto, Sasuke and Hinata, and I get my own bed!" Itachi thought it was time he got his brother a girlfreind.

"Nani! I have to share a bed with him/her!" Sasuke and Hinata were mortified, he hated fan girls and she hated him.

"Oh, come on its not that bad, beats sharing one with Naruto right you two". Sasuke grumbled and Hinata blushed, he had a point. "Besides I couldn't separate those two if I tried, they have been sleeping together for a long time now so it would just upset their normality."

Naruto nodded "yeah, we have been sleeping together sence we were six... Karasu's heart beat realy helps me sleep..." Naruto was remembering the first night they slept together.

Itachi raised an eyebrow only to be hit by Karasu "Not like that Baka! Stupid hentai jounin!" She stormed off into the room that Tazuna gave them and Naruto followed.

"Ok everyone, hit the sack! We got a long day ahead of us!" Itachi went into another room while Sasuke and Hinata went to the remaining one.

"Sasuke, move over and get your knee out of my back!" Hinata and Sasuke weren't used to sleeping with other people so they had their difficultiys. 

"Would you two shut it! Me and Karasu are trying to sleep and you are ruining the mood!" Naruto opened the door and shouted at the new forced couple. 

"Well, it is hard to sleep with another person!" Sasuke was getting more and more embarased.

"Sasuke-kun just wrap your arms around her and fall asleep, that is the way me and Karasu do it!"

"Well you and Karasu are going out! Hell, you are practiclly married!"

"Then Hinata-chan, wrap your arms around Sasuke and fall asleep... Try not to give him a boner!" and Naruto ran out of the room before Sasuke could kill him.

"Naruto, come to bed!"

"Comming!"

"I had enough of that last night!" and with that embarassing comment they went asleep.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 1, 2007)

. Karasu called Itachi a "hentai jonin".


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 1, 2007)

lol "Hentai Jounin" Hey you are talking about THE Itachi Uchiha...... oh Itachi said to talk with his agent about that one.


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 1, 2007)

*umm...*

well this is interseting so what will happen to naruto next hentai or a beating over the head


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 2, 2007)

first 
hentai = pervert so i dont know what you mean
second
Naruto is always hit over head so of course he will be hit in next chapter (i think this may be the source of his stupidity)

and for anyone who dosnt know me or Narufreak outside of here- dont ask about why I abuse him verbaly, i just do and have no plan to stop in the future... that is all


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 2, 2007)

going to try to update by tonight


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 2, 2007)

i will crush your head if u dont update tonight for the story shall inspire while i skii tommorrow


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 2, 2007)

*Chapter 5 part 2 "Karasu get's Her Period! oh and a fight on the bridge"*

Yo! sorry for late update (i was reading bigdabidi's fan fics)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto was waking up when he felt somthing warm and soft in his hand. _What is this? It feels soft and sort of like a pillow... I like it!_ Naruto squezed the object in his hands a couple of times before opening his eyes to see what it was.

"Mrrmm Naru-kun that feels nice..." Karasu was starting to wake up and felt somthing squeezing her breasts. "Wait! BAKA, HENTAI, WHEN DID WE GET TO SECOND BASE?!" With every word Karasu was punching Naruto's head and when she finished her sentence he was quite black and blue.

"Oww! Karasu-chan, I didn't mean to! It felt nice and I was still half asleep! I'm sorry!" Karasu started to feel sorry for Naruto, he was sort of sleeping and it did feel good...

"It's ok, Naruto-kun... you didn't meen to... and we have been going out for a year..." Karasu blushed. "Not that you can do it again... for a while." Karasu got an even brighter red. "I mean it isn't like, oh shut up Naruto-kun!" Karasu became so red, Naruto was afraid she would pop.

"I wasn't even talking!" Naruto was worried, was Karasu going to beat him up again? Was she going insane? "Karasu, are you ok?"

"I'm fine, I'm just a bit confused..." Karasu was starting to get afraid, how could she be changing emotions so fast? One second she was angry, the next she was sad... This was driving her crazy "Shut up Naruto-kun!"

"I didn't say anything!! *sniff*" Naruto was starting to tear up he was so confused he was going into an emotional over flow.

"Oh, don't cry *sniff* Naru-kun!" Karasu grabbed Naruto and "I hate it when you cry! Why are you such a pussy!" She hit him across the face "Stop your sniveling, you are a man... I'm so sorry!" she pulled him into a huge hug, Naruto was scared that he was going to get hit again...He was right "BAKA! Who said you could stick your head in between my boobs!" 

"Karasu-chan, your hurting me... is that blood!" Naruto looked down to see Karasu's panties had a spot in them.

"Oh my kami! Did you hurt me last night!" Karasu was in tears then without warning lashed out and hit Naruto, who was then sent into tears.

_'What do I do!'_

*'I don't know kit! Even demons don't have this bad of a period! They both must be having it at the same time! This is scary... I'm glad I'm safe in here!'*

_'But I'm not safe in here! Help me!'_

*'Sorry kit, you are on your own'*

_'Useless fox!'_

"im sorry Naruto-kun this is so wierd... touch me!" Karasu had become horny "Do what you did this morning, it felt good!" She lunged at him and forced his hand on her breast. "Why are you taking advantage of me in this state!" Karasu curled up into a ball and started to cry.

"Itachi-sensei!! SAVE ME!!" Naruto jumped up and started to run towards the door only to be caught by a pair of wings. "Gahhh Karasu has become evil!! Save me!" he was dragged towards the bed again.

"Comfort me!!!" Karasu was confused but she knew only one thing, she needed Naruto to be close.

"But you keep hitting me." Naruto's eye's had become white in fear.  Was this how life was going to be with Karasu every month!

*'Dont worry kit, the yonbi only gets her period once a year... too bad, it seems that she will get it the same time as Karasu!'*

_'well, at least I won't have to go though this every month...'_

Naruto was draged back to the bed and forced to hold Karasu, no matter how much she hit him or tried to rape him or cried on him.  After an hour she stopped and fell asleep. _'Glad that is over...'_

"Oi Naruto-kun! We are headed up to the bridge, just hang here with Karasu for a bit... I'm sure you need your rest after that" Sasuke and the rest of the group were cowering downstairs after they heard Naruto screem for help, when they noticed Karasu's chakra go down a bit, they finally relaxed.

Naruto opened the door to the room and shouted down the stairs "OK... try not to wake Karasu... she was scary" He went back into the room and sat besides Karasu, stroking her hair absent mindedly with his hand, when he reached her neck, he thought about wandering lower, a thought which he quickly dismissed. _'I am not like that pervert Itachi-sensei, I will not take advantage of Karasu in her sleep.'_

"Naruto-kun that is good... Faster! Faster!" Karasu was talking in her sleep (A/N: no hentai she is having a dream about training not lemon!)

_'Oh god... I can't control myself any more!'_ lucky for Naruto Karasu woke up before he could do anything. 

"Good morning Naru- Did I try to rape you?" Karasu was remembering the early morning mishap. "I'm so sorry Naruto-kun. Thank you for not taking advantage of me... you deserve a reward." and with that Karasu got up and gave Naruto a hug, she put his hands on her ass. Naruto quickly pulled away, afraid of the consiquences, Karasu pulled him down with her. 

"Stop!" Naruto pulled away before Karasu could make him do somthing she or he would regret. "I just spent the last hour and a half trying to stop you from doing this and now you are forcing me! I want this relationship to be special... I don't want you to put out for me because I did somthing decent."

Karasu felt cheap, Why did she do that? She just tried to rape Naruto! Damn this puberty! "I-I'm sorry Naru-kun! I can't believe what im doing! I'm acting like such a cheap whore..." Karasu started to cry but held it in _'damn these stupid mood swings'_ 

"You aren't a cheap whore!  You are a very expensive and classy whore!" Naruto didn't know what a whore was but he was sure the more expensive the better.

"YOU BAKA!" Karasu hit him on the head "You called me a prostitute! You said I sold my body to rich men!" Karasu was angry but when she saw the same look of confusion on Naruto's face she realized he didn't know what he said. 

"what is a prostitute?" Naruto was getting more confused recently damn this puberty!

"Never mind... it's somthing you will never have!" and Karasu was probably right, as far as she knew.

"Oh... oh yeah, we need to go meet Itachi-sensei at the-" 

"AHHHHHH" Naruto was interupted by a scream from downstairs.

"Lets go!" Naruto and Karasu ran down stairs in time to see Tsunami being led out by two men with Katana's. "Oi! where are you two going?" Naruto jumped at the two men only to be cut in two.

"Sow that was one dumb ninja" the two men didn't look behind them, unfortuntally for them, the 'stupid ninja' had become a log. 

"Wow, you are two stupid henchmen." and with that Naruto knocked the swordsmen unconchus and tied them up.

"Ok lets get to the bridge... I'll set two Kage Bushin and mabey one shouidan bushin incase of a large mob of henchmen..." Naruto preformed the necesary hand signs and set the clones to protect the house. "Ok lets go."




sorry had to split it into two parts


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 2, 2007)

*Chapter 5 part 2 "Karasu get's Her Period! oh and a fight on the bridge"*


*Spoiler*: __ 




_______At The Bridge_______
"Not even my Sharingan can copy that, it is a kekkai genkai or Blood line limit." Itachi was explaining the HiJutsu Makyou HyouShou technique to Hinata.

"There is no way to defeat this jutsu! You will die in here!" Haku had begun his attack on Sasuke again. just then one of the mirrors exploded. and Naruto broke in disrupting Haku's attack. "What the-"

"Hey Sasuke are you ok?" Naruto was standing over him and he threw Sasuke a fox smile. 

"Shut up 'dobe'" Sasuke smiled at Naruto "I was just about to win!" Sasuke passed out then came to a moment later.

"Enough of this!" Haku interupted their reunion "It's time to die" Haku was worried, he could handle one of them but two? The Uchiha had unlocked his sharingan and would have won if it wasnt for a sneak attack from the rear. _'Oh well time give it all to get rid of them.'_

"no I dont think it is" Naruto turned around and gave his smile only to receve a face full of senbo "ouch! I wasn't ready!" Blood was poring out of his face and onto the ground. all of a sudden the wounds started to heal. "Next time wait until I say you can start... ok lets go" Naruto wiped the blood out of his eyes and charged at the nearest mirrior, he was sent flying in a hail fo senbon "Damn your good! I didn't even see you switch mirriors! This is an amazing jutsu, I wonder how it works..." 

"He moves from mirrior to mirrior at near light speed, he throws needles as he travels" Sasuke explained.

"Oh? that is easy to counter... ok then" while Naruto and Sasuke were talking, Haku had been placing exploding tags on his senbon, when they finished he threw them at the two boys. 

"How do you like that?" Haku was sure there was no way they could survive, he was wrong.

After the dust settled, it reveiled that Naruto was standing over Sasuke covering him. "DAMN that hurt! What did I say about waiting until i was ready!" Wne of Naruto's arms was broken and so was the opposite leg. 

"Why did you protect me? I have been a complete bastard to you my whole life, I hated you! Why did you save me!" Sasuke was confused.

"because people care about you, no one but Karasu cares about me... I figure if i can save more people the pain of losing-"

"BAKA!" Karasu had jumped in through the hole Naruto made. "I care about you! How could you do this *to me!*" Karasu's eyes elongated and her hair grew making her wing like hairstyle seem much more like wings. She hands grew talons as well as her feet.

"What are you two!" Haku was scared, Naruto was getting up, his wounds slowly healing his hands becomeing claws and a huge amount of killer intent leaking out of him.

*"We are the keimukan of the biiju kyuubi and yonbi! We are the things of nightmares for the villagers of Konoha, and we are the one's who are going to keep Konoha and its people SAFE!"* With that Naruto jumped at a mirrior and smashed it as if it was nothing. Haku appeared behind him and threw senbon at his spin causing him to double over in pain. 

*"Now you've done it!!!"* Karasu jumped at Haku her 'wings' billowing behind her, she hit him full in the face shattering his mask. *"I'm going to kill you!"*

*"Kara-chan! Killing is what separates us from the demons* Don't be a demon" Naruto was calming down and losing his look, he gave Karasu a hug from behind .

*"I guess you're* right Naru-kun" Karasu too had calmed down and had lost her demon form look. they held each other for another second before turning to see Itachi pulling his sword out of Zabuza. 

"I thought you said killing separated us from demons" Karasu smiled at Naruto 

"Well... for us, that is the case but Itachi-sensei dosn't have a demon in him so he has a sort of free pass to kill..." Naruto picked Haku up by the nape of the neck. "As for you... i think Konha will pay some cash for you...Me and Karasu do need some more supplies and we aren't getting paid much for this." Naruto bound Haku and lifted him up onto his shoulders.

"Naruto-kun?" Naruto turned around to see Sasuke looking at him in amazement. "How did you do that?"

"oh... if you paid any attention you would know!" Naruto smiled his trademark smile and walked over picking Sasuke up and helping him along while carrying Haku in his other arm arm.

"Z-Zabuza?" Haku had woken up "Why am I being carried? Why am i being carried away from my lo-Zabuza" Haku saw the dead body of Zabuza lying on the bridge - One head when he looked to the side he saw Itachi carring a full head bag. "GAWW" Haku passed out.

"Wow what a fruit... uh oh" Itachi looked ahead to see Gato and his men standing in the groups way. 

"It looks like my assasins failed... and I paid them alot of cash for this and now you killed them... well it looks like you got their dead bodys on you. I think we will take thoughs." Gato pointed at the bounty body's.

"Um that wont be an option!" Naruto was tired of these thugs, they almost made him kill! "Shouidan Bushin No Jutsu!" Ten clones appeared and attacked Gato and his men. Unfortunitly for the men when they hit the clones, they exploded. Gato was scared out of his mind, body's were everywhere, they layed on the ground bleeding and burnt.

"What are you?" Gato took a step back only to bump into Hinata.

"You did these people so much wrong... Time to punish you" And with that Hinata pumped chakra into the mans body, paralizing him. 



there you go! btw gaara love the pics. if you have any more they realy keep me wrighting! (note to all fans if you want more get gaara to give me more pics!)


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 2, 2007)

i feel sorry for Naruto... and I feel jealous too.....


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 2, 2007)

great chapt. naruto is such an idiot, will he ever understand women


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 3, 2007)

I like how you tie your new ideas in with stuff that already happened, like that last battle with Haku Naruto and Karasu. Good job.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks InoSaku lol  loving the praise it keeps me wrighting. (along with Gaara's pics). Love The Horrors Of Fan Fic series! and if i wasnt so lazy i would set up a fan club... maby I should get NarutoFreak to do it... I CALL I GET TO MAKE THE FAN CLUB!!(no one steal my idea's!)


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 3, 2007)

*dude...*

umm... y would u suggest me making ur fan club, i like the comic but not u, lol jk anytime u need help with fc ask

narutofeak is infinite


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh man that was funny.

p.s. I'M A GENIN, WOOHOO!! BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 3, 2007)

narutofreak1000 said:


> umm... y would u suggest me making ur fan club, i like the comic but not u, lol jk anytime u need help with fc ask
> 
> narutofeak is infinite



I didn't ask you to make a FC for me! I wanted you to start a FC for InoSakuShine,I was to lazy to start it... but i got bored so i started it... Not that i didnt love starting it... *hides behind rock* I should put a link in my sig


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry about not updating gaara of the desert is busy... and InoSakuShine just gives me advice it aint her job to BETA... maby Gaara will get back to me before I get bored...


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 3, 2007)

*Puts on an extra thick armor of sand*

Well, I don't know what to think or say. On one hand, you are showing some very creative and interesting plot changes, as well as doing a pretty good character development.
On the other hand is the fact that this very interesting fanfic is getting dragged down by some pretty bad grammar and spelling, as well as some strange scene-changing. It's much better in the latest updates compared to your first part, but there are still a lot of red markings to be made.

I'll keep reading, 'cause the whole puberty-period-smacking Naruto thing is both cute and hilarious. Just keep working on the stuff mentioned before, and I reckon you can have a smashing fanfic going pretty soon.

Oh, and edit your first post, I stopped reading the first time I looked at this thread because of that.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 4, 2007)

*Chapter 5 part 3 "Sharing is carring... Return to Konha"*

sorry i was so late! got off computer arround 11 but gaara sent it at 12...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Here you guys go!" Tazuan started to pay Itachi and his team for the protection.

"Oh no. we dont need payment, we have these! Infact..." Itachi handed over Haku "You can collect the bounty on him and we will take the bounty on Zabuza, that should cover the cost of this B-rank mission." Itachi was in a good mood, he loved to collect bounty on the scumb of the earth, and Zabuza was as scumby as they come.

"T-thank you" Tsunami knew that Itachi was giving them a huge amount of cash. "This is very generous!"

"Well anything we can do to help this village back on its feet! You have the potential to become a great nation."  Itachi was just trying to get going.

"Thank you, I hope some day you will come and visit again!" Tazuna was glad to be rid of the ninja who could throw around dead bodys like it was nothing.

"Thanks old man." Naruto still didnt have a clue what was going on between thoughs two. "Maybe we will!"

"Yeah maybe if we get some vacation time we will" Karasu could sense the tension and was trying to eleviate some of it.

"Sure" Tazuna wanted the ninja out of his house.

"Ok bye!" Hinata was getting worried so she pulled Naruto and Sasuke out of the house "Come on, lets get out of here" 

"Finally, you could cut the air in there with a knife" Sasuke was relived to be out of the room.

"What?" Naruto was confused

"it doesn't matter, grab Karasu and I will grab Itachi-oniisan" Sasuke and Naruto went back in and told the two that they had to go due to the Hokage's orders.
When they left the villagers had a meeting to discuss the name of the bridge.

"How about the Great Naruto bridge? He was the only ninja that didnt kill unless he was forced to, and he got rid of Gato." Tazuna didn't like the idea but the rest of the group loved it.

"Ok, so it is decided, this is now The Great Naruto Bridge." Tazuna figured he could warm up to the name.
_____On The Road Back To Konha_____

"Wow, any mission we get after that will seem so boring!" Naruto was chatting with Karasu as they walked.

"Not really Naruto-kun, it might be a good break to do D-rank missions for a while." Karasu was looking forward to a little rest.

"I can't wait to get a good night's rest." Naruto was tired from all the fighting. 

"Yeah, but it is going to be weird not hearing someone else's breath... I found it oddly soothing." Hinata had joined the converstaion.

"And I'm going to miss you guys being around instead of thoughs stupid fan girls..." Sasuke was reminising about the time he spent away from fan girls.

"Hey, maybe we can request another long C-rank mission from Hokage-sama." Karasu was planning another 'trip' already, Maybe she could get used to sharing her 'Naruto time' with other people.

"Ugg... do you kids ever stop to just relax? Ok group trip to the hot springs, it is shared so girls bring bathing suits... we dont want to give poor Sasuke dreams." Itachi gave one of his rare smiles at the thought of torturing his little brother. (A/N:Not that kind of torture the normal big-little brother torture)

"Ok, I read about those places... me and Naruto-kun never had enough cash to... we never went" Karasu felt embarassed talking about cash with these rich people.

"Well then there is a first time for everything! And what better time to go then when you are stressed from a mission and you are surrounded by freinds!" Itachi smiled again. "When we get back to Konoha, I will reserve a medium spring for us!"

"Thank you Itahci-sensei!" Naruto was excited it was his first time at a hot spring. "Last one to Konoha has to buy the ramen."  Naruto ran as fast as the wind itself.

____At The Hot Springs____

"Itachi-sensei me and Karasu are here!" Naruto shouted.

"Naru-kun! this is a place to relax so be quiet." Karasu nudged Naruto with her elbow.

"Ok..." Naruto went up to the counter. "Um... we are here with Itachi-sensei... Which room are we in?"

The lady at the counter pointed to a room with the Uchiha symbol above the door. "There is the Uchiha private bath... Your names?" The attendent knew who Naruto was but she wanted to make it as difficult for the demon as possible.

"That wont be neccssary otearai-chan, we are here." Itachi and Sasuke walked out of the bath wearing towels. "Karasu. the changing area is right over there." Itachi pointed at a room with picture a stick figure with huge boobs on the door. 

"How classy..." Karasu said sarcasticly, she walked into the room which had a bunch of cubbys for storing clothes. After she striped down and put her bathing suit on, she walked through to the uchiha bath to see Naruto, Sasuke, Itachi, and Hinata in the bath. Hinata looked embarassed and kept on turning her head away from them. Itachi had forced Hinata to sit in between Naruto and Sasuke with stratigic positoning.

"Karasu-chan!" Hinata was scared to death, she was stuck in between her old crush and her new friend, and they were naked! "Come on, sit next to me!" Hinata patted the water next to Naruto.

"Ok" Karasu ran, making Naruto and Sasuke widen their eyes, and jumped in splashing water everywhere she wraped her arms around Naruto and Hinata. "Ahh this is nice..."

"Your telling me." Naruto had a huge grin on his face.

"Shut up..." Karasu said lazily she splashed some water in his face. "Just enjoy the moment."

"Oh I will..." Naruto jubbed his nose into Karasu's neck. "Mrrmm we should think about asking the old man if my dad has one of these... I like it here." Naruto closed his eyes and moved his head back and forth in the crook of Karasu's neck.

Itachi looked at him as if he was the luckiest man in the world; Sasuke looked at Hinata, wondering how it felt; and Hinata looked at Karasu wishing she could take her place.

Karasu stroked Naruto's hair and put her head on his, they just sat there enjoying the moment.



_____________
ok that one was alot shorter then the others... will try to update again tonight!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah! I just got an internet browser which allows me to spell check any text entry!!! 
from now on all of my fan fics will be spelled correctly!!! see it even corrected my spelling of spelled! i spelled it spelt!


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 4, 2007)

funny chapter, y so short ur killing, oh yeah did u read my recent pm


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 4, 2007)

hmm this is unfortunatly unlike your other fanfics which are above S ranked. I give it an S+ lol. Your other ones are S++++++


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 4, 2007)

um... i only have one other fic on this forum and... it is all hentai... oh i see why you like it so much!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 4, 2007)

*chapter 6 part 1 "a day at the Ramen shop"*

there you go! this chapter brought to you by the Stop The World concurring Bunny Fan Club!


*Spoiler*: __ 




The sun decided to be a prick today because it was Naruto's day off. The Hokage decided to give all of Team 1 the day off. The sun was going on full blast right into Naruto's eyes.

"Mmrrmm stupid sun!" Naruto woke up and covered his face. He felt Karasu's head on his chest and looked down at her. She had some hair in over her face so he brushed it away and kissed her on the cheek. "Karasu-chan, time to wake up... It is already nine in the morning and we have to meet Hinata and Sasuke at Ichiruka's in an hour..." 

"Mmmrrmmm, I don't wanna wake up..." Karasu buried her face into Naruto's chest.

"Come on Karasu-chan..." Naruto poked Karasu's cheek "We need to get ready... and you said you needed me to go get you something at the drug store..." Naruto was trying to remember the name of the product. "Um... a tampoon, tampin, tampone?"

"My tampons? I can get those... besides a store wouldn't sell you tampons... they barely sell you food..." Karasu was waking up slowly.

"Ok... but come on we still need to get ready." Naruto was poking Karasu's neck now.

"Fine, I'll get ready... just stop poking me!" Karasu slapped his hand away.

"Ok, ok, don't hit me!" Naruto had brought his hands up to protect his face.

"I'm not going to hit you..." Karasu was worried, Naruto always thinks she is going to hit him...

"Ok, get ready... I will take a shower" Naruto got up and headed to the bathroom, followed by Karasu. Naruto started the shower while Karasu brushed her teeth, after Naruto finished his shower, they switched.

"Naruto-kun! you used up all the hot water!" Karasu jumped out three minutes into her shower.

"Sorry Karasu-cha-Ouch!" Karasu threw the soap at Naruto's head. 

*'And you wonder why he is always afraid you are going to hit him, chick'*

_'Well... usually he deserves it!'_

*'Well, maybe if you didn't use hot water to brush your teeth you would have a little more to shower with...'*

_'Shut it crow!'_

"Why do you keep hitting me!" Naruto was starting to get afraid of even talking whenever Karasu was around.

"I'm sorry Naruto-kun, I don't know why i do it... I'll try to stop myself in the- are you jacking off." Karasu pointed at Naruto.

"Hey hey hey of course not... I have an itch..." Naruto had his hands down his pants.  "I have been getting 'stuck' to the inside of my legs a lot recently... and the the hairs growing itches me!... Stupid puberty..." Naruto was embarrassed beyond belief.

"Well... Keep your hands out of your pants when we are in public!" Karasu was turning bright red, how could she have asked Naruto that? He wasn't that kind of person!

"Ok... but its so itchy!!" Naruto gave himself one last grope before pulling his hand out of his pants. 

"Ugg..." Karasu rolled her eyes.

Naruto and Karasu went down stairs, they didn't bother eating breakfast as they were meeting their friends in half an hour anyways. Karasu went out to the Nara drug store and picked up some tampons. After she got home, Naruto grabbed the box and looked at it.

"um... why do you need this tube thing?" Naruto wondered what Karasu needed a long white tube for.

"Don't worry about it... It is a girl thing..." Karasu was still amazed by Naruto's lack of humility.

"Ok... you go... do whatever you do with that thing and then we can head over to the old man's ramen shop!" Naruto couldn't wait... ramen!!!

Karasu went upstairs and got herself ready when she came down Naruto was looking in the direction of Ichiruka's silently waiting for her return... this was his daily ritual (A/N sort of like the Muslims and mecca or something... maybe the Jews, i don't know). When he saw her at the top of the stairs he rushed over to her, picked her up bridal style and jumped out the window. 

_'Why doesn't he use the door?!'_

He jumped from roof to roof smiling at Karasu, until he realized that he should be looking where he was going. Naruto had caught his foot on a gutter and tumbled to the ground, he tossed Karasu up in the air as he fell so she wouldn't be trapped underneath him
him when he fell.

"OWW!!" Naruto landed gracefully, on his face. 

"You really should have been looking where you were going, 'dobe'" Sasuke was walking in the direction of Ichiruka's when Naruto landed in front of him.

"You BAKA!" Karasu floated down next to Naruto "you completely forgot that I can fly!" Karasu was trying to keep from doubling over in a mad fit of laughter.

"Um.. I guess we are all hear, how is it going Naruto-kun, Karasu-chan, Sasuke-kun" Hinata had just walked up.

"Yeah... well, lets get going me and Karasu haven't even eaten breakfast".  As if to emphasize the point Naruto's stomach gave out a huge growl.

"Ok... last one there has to pay!" and Sasuke was off closely followed by Naruto and Karasu, with Hinata gaining quickly.

"I WIN!!!" Naruto threw his arms up in the air as he jumped and landed in his favorite stool. Karasu then came in carrying Hinata on her back.

"Hahaha, me and Hinata teamed up! She carried me then I carried her!" Karasu was almost out of breath but was still running on adrenaline.

"That is so not fair _huf_! You two have almost endless stamina _huh_! and you both eat like twenty bowls, ugg I'm out of breath..." Sasuke had come in last, after he used his speed for too long, he had to rest.

"Well, that is what you get for racing us!" Naruto was happy, he had gotten a free meal! and it was ramen!

"Ok you four, what will it be!" Ayame was in charge of the stand that day.

"um... Sasuke is paying so... forty bowls of miso pork ramen with half an egg! Hinata-chan?" Sasuke's jaw dropped, his parents were going to kill him.

"I would like just one bowl of shrimp ramen please." Hinata didn't want to take advantage of Sasuke, she was starting to like him, even if he was so stuck up.

"Ugg... i wont eat anything!" Sasuke was mortified, maybe Naruto wouldn't be able to finish all of his and he would eat the leftover's...

Ayame started to make the order, first she gave Naruto and Karasu one bowl each, then gave Hinata hers. After she had given Naruto and Karasu half of their order she was sweating and her arms ached. "My god, where this food all goes I will never know!"

"Well we need to keep up our strength... and me and Karasu are very strong!" Naruto beamed, aside from Karasu and Hinata, Ayame was his favorite girl in the village. They continued to eat until they each had nineteen bowls. "Ugg... Karasu, this is for the record! If you finish before me then you get the title of best customer at Ichiruka's!"

"Ok Naruto-kun, Karasu-chan" Ayame pulled out two bowls "on san, Ichi! Ni! San!" Naruto and Karasu gorged but Karasu was no match with her good manners. "And the winner is Naruto with the new record of twenty bowls!" Sasuke's jaw hit the floor, he decided he would work on his speed a lot more, he would never offer to buy Naruto and Karasu lunch again.

"How the do you eat that much and stay so fit!" Ino and Sakura happened to be passing by... ok they were looking for Sasuke, when they noticed the eating contest. they had been standing and when they saw Karasu eat her twentieth bowl, they had almost passed out.

"Er... That is a secret of Naruto-kun and me." Karasu was worried that they would begin to get suspicious. 

"Kami! You must have the strictest work out in the whole world! I could never eat that much!" Sakura was still on her diet. "To stay skinny, I barely eat at all!"

Sasuke gave her the once over causing her to blush. "Wow... you really are a total Idiot, aren't you!" Sakura had almost fainted when Sasuke had said wow to her, now she was wishing she had. "What guy wants a scrawny chick who doesn't even have a chest! Guys prefer a girl with something besides bones on them... like Hinata." This statement caused Hinata to blush.

"YOU like HINATA!" Ino was wide eyed and her jaw was practically on the floor.

"What if I do?" Sasuke didn't but he wanted to make Ino and Sakura leave him alone.

"NANI!!!!" Sakura passed out 

Sasuke smirked "Thats right, me and Hinata are going out." 

"OH MY GOD!!"Ino passed out

"Um... Sasuke-kun" Hinata was blushing "That was a dirty trick."

"Ugg... I would have made out with you if it got rid of all the..." That gave Sasuke a wicked idea. "Hey Hinata-chan? Would you mind doing me a favor?"

"I'M NOT A PROSTITUTE!!" Hinata was angry "YOU CANT PAY ME TO-" Naruto put his hand over her mouth and pulled her back.



sorry to long for one post


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Do you want to get me killed! If the villager's here you shouting at someone over prostitution and I'm here, they are going to think you are yelling at me and they will kill me." 

"mmrommrmnsmmmmrrmm" Naruto was still covering Hinata's mouth.

"Sorry Hinata-chan" Naruto pulled his hands off Hinata's mouth. 

"I'm sorry Naruto-kun, I didn't know..." Hinata blushed "As for you Uchiha-san! You were going to ask me to make out with you in public so the fan girls would leave you alone!" Hinata was red but from anger not embarrassment.

"Er... no, I was going to ask you out... but that is a good idea to..."

Hinata stayed red but as usual it was due to embarrassment. "Sorry! its just that I, and you, and you were talking about, and making out" Hinata was quickly trying to explain herself.

"Calm down Hinata-chan! it is ok, Sasuke knows why you were acting like that... I'm sure that he is glad you did what you did instead of melting like a stupid fan girl." Karasu was trying to keep Hinata from exploding.

"Yeah, at least you got angry at me! Some of toughs fan girls would have jumped on me if I had said that!"

"Thank you guys!" Hinata pulled them into a group hug, a very uncharacteristic showing of affection and lack of caring about what people thought about it.

"Mmrrmmbrmm _gasp_ Hinata-chan" What Naruto had meant to say was 'No problem Hinata-chan' but he had trouble breathing when his face was squeezed in between Karasu and Hinata's breasts.

"Yeah and a mrrmmbrmm to you to Naruto-kun!" Hinata made another uncharacteristic move by making a joke at Naruto's expense. 

"So Hinata-chan, will you?" Sasuke still wanted to know whether Hinata would go out with him or not. 

"Um... I don't think I'm ready yet Sasuke-kun..." Hinata blushed 

_'She rejected me! God, this is making me want her more! wait... got to play it cool'_ "Ok Hinata-chan, maybe i will ask later..."

Karasu saw the look on Sasuke's face, he wanted Hinata! "looks like the heart throb of our class has a little crush!" Karasu poked fun at Sasuke privately to Naruto.

"Yeah, but Hinata is to sweet for Sasuke, maybe when she gets older he will have a shot." Naruto whispered back to Karasu.

"What are you two whispering about?" Sasuke was turning red.

"Nothing you need to worry about... um Karasu was telling me about tampons!" Naruto's mind jumped to the thing he could remember the fastest.

"Um... Karasu-chan? Why did you tell Naruto-kun about tampons now?" Hinata was blushing.

"I didn't, he is just an idiot" Karasu hit Naruto in the back of the head.

"Oww! why do you hit me?!" Naruto used this to activate his own do-jutsu blue quivering eye jutsu!

"Ugg, that always gets me" Karasu giggled and gave Naruto an apology hug.

"We should get out of here before those two wake up..." Naruto pointed to Ino and Sakura.

"Yeah... see you guys tomorrow at the Hokage's office!" Hinata jumped away and back to her house.

"Same here!" Sasuke went his separate way.

"Well, shall we go?" Naruto picked Karasu up bridal style and carried her all the way home.




there ya go guys!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 4, 2007)

Goooood chapter. Sasuke is different, i give you props for originality


----------



## alkeality (Feb 4, 2007)

very intresting story line i like it


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 4, 2007)

I just tried to Imagine what would happen if Itachi stayed alive and this is what i came up with... where is drain/neno? oh shit he is reading gay fan fics now! he has turned! the republicans are right gay is contagiouse!!! ... ok whatever his choice... i think


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 4, 2007)

Getting better, try to keep the same tense (before, after, now) in your sentences, and try reading it aloud, adding commas when you start running out of breath is a trick for getting those put in at good places. Thoughs should have been those, otherwise there aren't very many spelling errors. 


Well done. I know I'll be enjoying your story even more from now on.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 4, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Awesome chapter, believe it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2007)

Ahh Good J0b


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 5, 2007)

dude awsome update now sauke's hinata's 'fanboy' uh-oh


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 5, 2007)

I got to think....*attempts to think* oh well.... Good job now update some more!!!


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 6, 2007)

awesome xD sauske is almost not like a emo chick "gives a thumbs up" xD hehe i do like originality my question is why is itachi a mixed version of jiriaya and kakashi? xD?? just saying  like the originality wanna see what goes in the future wee "cant wait for chunnin exam"


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 6, 2007)

hmm and yeah i like Yaoi so what Eoph, ITS MY LIFE ! NOW SHI-NE FOR INSULTING ME! *Starts stabbing for head*


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 6, 2007)

lol the reason Itachi is like that is...*gets stabed by yaoi crazed Drain/Neno*

I will never tell my secrets! (like how i seem to be able to post at all times thought the day... I have a free period!!!!)

well the real reason he is like that is because his personality in the manga is based on him killing his family... and in this he didn't so, I just used the funnyest Personality i could think of! so i mixed cool and perverted (that is also my personality for the Yondaime) and got a kakash jiriaya


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 6, 2007)

*Chapter 6 part 2 "Permission forms and humor!"*

Hope you enjoy everything i do! Value me ! Value me! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto and Karasu were headed to the Uchiha Manor. As they walked, people cast them warm smiles, not the usual cold glares but warm smiles! Everyone that smiled at Naruto got a huge beaming smile in their direction, Naruto was glad they were meeting at the Uchiha Manor, everyone there was so friendly and there was almost no crime! Someone who wasn't in the Uchiha clan saw Naruto and instantly yelled at him, in three seconds the men who did the yelling was being led away by men who were doing the pulling with Uchiha hyougou on the back of their jackets 

"Wow... maybe we should spend more time in the Uchiha section of town! Look they even have a shop that sells food and such, and a drug store for you tap-in's or whatever..." Naruto was amazed at the beauty of the street. "Hard to imagine that Itachi-sensei's family owns all of this."

"Yeah... and the people here are so nice! Not one person, well ONLY one person, gave you even a dirty look." Karasu was in a very good mood, she had woken up before Naruto and gotten to wake him up... She just laid on top of him until he woke up but...

____Flash Back, Karasu Interpretation____
The beautiful golden sun slowly crawled up the soft blankets and caressed the beautiful raven haired girls cheek. It inched across her smooth skin and kissed her eyes waking her. She turned to her boyfriend and decided to be playful with him, she splayed her full and sumptuous body over him and then felt a small movement and then a pressing on her womanhood. her boyfriend was aroused and she was almost raping him! she felt mortified and quickly got off of him, much to his dismay. He pulled her romantically back on top of him and almost made her a woman, but she restrained herself.

"Naru-kun lets do that later. I want it to be romantic as possible" Karasu winked at Naruto and blew him a kiss. "You go take a shower and maybe I will join you, then we can go over to the Uchiha place." Naruto smiled and pulled Karasu into a romantic kiss.

____Back to The Uchiha Street____

"Whatever" Naruto was in a bad mood

____Flashback, Naruto's Interpretation____
The god damn sun slapped the fox boy in the face then jumped up and poked him in the fucking eye. As he was about to get up his girlfriend pressed herself against him, Naruto turned red.  He still hadn't gotten rid of his little 'morning affliction'. When he was starting to enjoy it, Karasu got off of him and he had to stop himself from pulling her back down.  He failed and she collapsed on top of him almost losing her virginity. 

"Stop that! we need to get to Sasuke's we don't have time for this today! Go get dressed!" Naruto grunted, Karasu hit him and they were off.

____Back to The Uchiha Street____

"Naruto-kun! Karasu-chan!" Hinata was running up the street at them. "Isn't this place so nice! No evil glances or stern faces!  "Hinata twirled around she was happier then she had ever been on the Hyuuga side of town.

"Yeah! I wish we could move here but you have to marry a Uchiha... maybe Sasuke isn't that bad" Karasu winked at Naruto, Naruto took it the wrong way.

"Your going out with me!!" Naruto jumped on Karasu burring his head in her breasts.

"Naruto-kun! not in public!" Karasu was turning red and becoming hot.

"First take back what you said!" Naruto hated fan girls especially the kind that liked Sasuke "Come on, take it back!"

"Huh huh ok ok, I take it back." Karasu was afraid of getting wet in public "Just stop rubbing me!" 

Naruto was just realizing what he was doing. "Sorry!" Naruto gave one last gentle rub with his nose and then pulled out. Just in time to see Sasuke coming down the path. 

"Oi! at least do that in private. we don't need your kinky love in the Uchiha streets! Oh and my brother said he would meet us at the Hokage's office." Sasuke smirked in Naruto and Karasu's direction.

"Shut it and lets go." Naruto jumped up onto a roof, pulling Karasu with him. "Come on 'new dobe' maybe we got another A-rank mission!" Naruto started to jump away.

"Shut it 'dobe'!" Sasuke grabbed Hinata "Come on, we are going to win this time." He pulled her up onto his shoulders and shot after Naruto.

___The Hokage's Office___

"We win again!" Karasu jumped through the Hokage's window with Naruto on her back, using her bra as reigns. When they were in Naruto slid off her back and stood next to Itachi.

"Why doesn't anyone use the-" 

"Damn it!!!" Hinata jumped in with Sasuke on her back, he was cursing himself for loosing again. "Sorry, I couldn't catch up to them Hinata-chan... Damn, they have almost endless energy, look Karasu carried him half way here and she's barely out of breath!!!"

"No problem Sasu-kun!" Hinata had noticed that Ino and Sakura were there along with the rest of team two. "Hey Shikamaru-san, Kiba-san."

"Hey Hinata-san, why was Sasuke on your back?" Kiba was curiouse like a dog.

"They are going out" Ino spat out with venom lacing every inch of her voice "We heard yesterday."

"Oh... ok." Kiba was mortified, how could Hinata fall for this guy too.

Hinata went over and whispered in Kiba's ear. "We aren't really going out, we are just doing that to fool Ino and Sakura, we don't want them to know so keep it to yourself."

Kiba whispered back. "Hia... they deserve it, hehe."

"Ok, time to tell you why you eight are here. You have all been invited to take place in the Chunin exams... so have the other teams but we can only fit ten people besides me in here..." the Sandaime was explaining "Um... your sensei will tell you the rest, I need to get back to my book." The Hokage dismissed them and pulled out a little orange book we all love.

"Basically all you do is fill this out, if you want to take place, if you don't all you don't fill it out, oh and you need only three people to a group in this exams... So if one of you doesn't feel up to it..." He figured they could figure the rest of this out on their own, he turned around and jumped away, to read another little orange book. (A/N Kakashi loves spreading his hobbies around, he made it cool to go to grave yards.)

"So do you want to do it-" Hinata realized that was a stupid question.

"HELL YES!!!" The three other members of the group all shouted simultaneously.

"Well, I'm in too... guess we got a full team!" Hinata was proud at being confident enough to take the exam without being pressured by anyone. 

"Yeah!! we should begin training tomorrow!" Naruto couldn't wait for the exam.

"First, lets finish filling out the forms! Oh and Naruto-kun, I will take yours and we will put it on the counter! I don't want you to lose it..." Karasu smiled at him.

"oh come on Kara-chan! I can be mindful!" Naruto was upset again.

"Naruto, where did you put the new kunai?" Karasu smiled at him.

"Um... on the ta-co-si-bed yeah on the bed." Naruto nodded and grinned.

"No, it was your first choice table... and I put them there." Karasu smiled at him again.

"Thats not fair!!! I thought I did it." Karasu smiled at him again.

"Exactly, that is why i will watch your form for you." She leaned over and kissed him on the cheek. "I want you there with me when we take the test."

Naruto smiled at her. "Ok... I get the point."

"Training tomorrow at eight sound good?" Sasuke wanted to make sure they all trained together.

"yeah... I have an idea... but we cant talk about it here, come to our house at 10..."

"Ok... why?" Hinata was wondering about Karasu's plan

"Can't tell you here... just think for a second, at 10 Naruto is usually in his boxers, If you want, I will share with you..." Karasu wanted Hinata on board full steam.

"OK! I want to feel what a hug with one person feels like." Hinata looked down embarassed.

"You have never hugged someone one on one?" Sasuke was amazed "Wow I heard the Hyuuga were strict but that is ridiculous!" Sasuke pulled her into a hug and kissed her on the top of the head _'got her now!'

Hinata shivered "Thanks Sasuke-kun... this feels nice" Hinata took a deep breath enjoying the scent of someone else being pressed against her. 'I haven't felt this nice since oyakouseiso was alive!... I wonder what Naruto feels and smells like...' Hinata rubbed her face into Sasuke before realizing what she was doing and pulled away. "Sorry Sasuke-kun!" Hinata blushed and bowed.

"It's ok... It felt nice." Sasuke smiled at Hinata

"Ok love birds, get a room." Karasu stated jokingly.

"Shut up!" Sasuke blushed "I expect that kind of thing from Naruto but not you!"

"Oh, grow up Sasuke-kun! You know I was kidding!" Karasu smiled and pulled Naruto towards her "Soon you two might have as close a relationship as me and Naruto-kun!"

Sasuke smiled and touched Hinata on the shoulder. "Thank you guys, but we aren't going out yet... I don't think we are at least..." 

"Maybe we will..." Hinata looked at her feet "My dad did kick me out of the house..."

"HE WHAT!!" Naruto was outraged.

"Well, I am sort of weak and that is like a sin in our family..." Hinata looked at the floor embarassed, Karasu looked at Sasuke and nodded.

"Come here Hina-chan" he pulled her into a hug and she cried on his shoulder.

"You can stay with me and Naruto if you want..." Karasu went over and pulled the two into another hug.

"If you want i will go over there and talk some since into him." Naruto growled, but pulled jumped into the group hug.

"That's ok, Naruto-kun... but it was a good gesture." said Hinata slowly calming down.

"Ok... If you are sure..." and they stood there a team united.
_


_ 
_____________
there you go how was it? chunin exams realy start next episode!_


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 6, 2007)

Ahh Great job ! I LOVE IT!


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 6, 2007)

good chap ^_^


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 6, 2007)

sweet dude nice chap i cant wait for some chunin exam action, i wanna see some cool fights in the forest if u choose that as the 2nd exam


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 6, 2007)

I told you that i am sticking to story line of actual Naruto for as long as I can... also dont call me dude... you havn't earned the right...

Thanks for the praise everyone! that keeps me going! (along with bishoujo-chan! )


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 6, 2007)

*Chapter 6 part 3 "Karasu's plan, Exam part 1"*

hope you all enjoy ever post i do!


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Ok guys so that is the real objective of the first test." Karasu had finished her story. 
___Flash Back___
_I have to be quiet..._ Karasu was on the roof of the Hokage tower, she was cloaked in two wings which hid her position by projecting the place behind them (A/N think Invisibility cloak). Karasu held her breath as she heard the door to the Hokage's office open and then someone left the room. She flew down and landed on the windowsill pulling herself quietly inside, she crossed the ledge. She went over to the Hokage's desk and started shifiting through the papers on it looking for the folder she had seen before.

*Chick, there is a very small chance that the folder with the tests on it will be in here... Never mind.*

Karasu found what she was looking for and began looking through it. _First test... ten questions... key to passing is to take the last question...Second test... survival mission... one day break, sensei is Mitarashi Anko... last test-_

"Good night Hokage-sama, lock up after you leave." someone was talking to the Hokage

_Shit, I have to get out of here!_ Karasu put everything back to where it was and jumped out the window and took flight, and met the group at the planned meeting area.

___End Flash Back___

"Ok" Naruto pulled Karasu into a hug "You did a good job Karasu-chan!"

"I told you it would be worth waiting for the plan!" Karasu beamed.

"This is all well and good but you didn't find out what the last test will be!" Sasuke was worried about that final test.

"Whatever it is it wont be that bad... The sheet did say that there will be a one month resting period in between the test!  So we will have plenty of time to figure it out and train..." Karasu was angry at Sasuke for bringing the fact that she had failed to get everything up.

"Ok, so first we need to gather information from the two Chunin who know the answers... How can we do that?" Naruto wasn't exactly the best when it came to information gathering.

"Well, we can use our Kekkai Genkai to see other's answers..." Hinata was thinking of something Naruto and Karasu could do "Um... maybe we could figure out how to send them to you..."

"There are going to be examiners watching our every move... but not all of them know each other... Naruto you could Henge a Kage Bushin to look like a examiner..." Sasuke continued

"And then ask to be taken to the bathroom! Sasuke could hand you the answers on your way out and you could copy them and give them to me when you come back!" Karasu finished Hinata's plan. "Hinata that is brilliant!"

Hinata blushed "Thank you Karasu-chan." Naruto hugged Hinata.

"Good job! Great, now we know how to pass the first test... Lets figure out how to pass the second test later... It is almost 12 and we need to get some sleep before the exams... I will pack a lot of food scrolls for the survival thing." Naruto was showing some fore thought. 

"Excellent!... but what if Karasu isn't on your return path from the bath room..." Sasuke was starting to pick away at the plan.

"well I will have the 'Examiner' send her the note some how... maybe attach it to a kunai with a string and throw it at the person behind her, making the note land on her paper while everyone is distracted..." Naruto was starting to like the plan.

"Wow... never knew you could think that far in advance Naru-kun!" Karasu pushed herself against him. "Looks like rewarding you for good thinking really works!" Karasu kissed pulled him into a kiss.

"Ok... I'm going to get going..." Sasuke got up and walked out, embarrassed by his team mates display of affection. after he left Hinata looked at Naruto and Karasu.

"I'm going to take you up on your offer... you know I cant go back to my house." her eyes started to tear up and Naruto pulled away from Karasu.

"Its ok, its ok." he pulled Hinata into a comforting hug "You and Karasu-chan can have the bed... I will sleep on the couch." and with that Naruto went downstairs.

___The Next Morning___
Hinata woke up to find that she was in a warm bed, Sandwiched between Naruto and Karasu! Naruto had gone to the bathroom and had automatically gone back to the bed he was used to going into.

"Morning Karasu-chan..." Naruto mumbled as he started to wake up, his eyes were still glued shut as he reached his head over and gave Hinata a kiss on the neck.

_'Oh that feels good... but no! he is Karasu's! I should wake him up before he does something... personal'_ As she thought this Naruto moved closer and came started to move his arm up and down her body. "Naruto-kun! Naruto-kun wake up." Hinata whispered sharply. 

"Wha? YOUR NOT KARASU!!!" Naruto jumped backwards out of the bed.

"Who's not me!" Karasu poked her head up from under the blankets. "Naruto-kun! What were you doing to Hinata! Stupid Hentai!!!" Karasu jumped at Naruto an hit him on the head.

"Karasu-chan... he didn't meen it... he thought I was you, all he did was give me a little kiss... it was sort of nice..." Hinata closed her eyes and blushed.

"...Well I did say we might be able to share... how did you like Naruto's wake up call?" Karasu smiled and shuddered "I love them... sends energy up my spine."

"Yeah... it made me cold, but in a nice way..." Hinata smiled "like a concentrated hug..."

"I am the only one here who hasn't had one of my wake up calls... are they really that nice?" Naruto smiled, he was a super stud! 

"Here let me show you what it feels like..." Karasu stuck her nose into Naruto's neck sending shivers up his spine, then she brushed her hands along the bottom of his 'manhood' making him moan in pleasure. "That is what it feels like!" and Karasu pulled away leaving Naruto wanting more.

"Ok you wake me up like that more!" Naruto was liking how the day was going!

"Ok, but we need to get going! We have a test today!" and with that they got ready. (Naruto left the room while the girls changed.)

They met Sasuke and went to the sign in place with their permission slips/consent forms. They went up to the third floor until they noticed something strange.

"Do you guys feel that?" Naruto was wondering if he was feeling things...

"yeah but keep quiet about it! lets get rid of some of the competition who are fooled by this gen-jutsu..." Karasu dispelled the Illusion for herself and her team. "Ok lets move on" the team moved up to the third floor and went to room 301 they went in to see that only team 2 was there also.

"Hey glad to see you could make it!" Kiba was sitting on the floor with Akamaru on his head.

"Yeah but it was nothing... just an Illusion... easy for Karasu to dispel" Naruto pulled Karasu into another around waist hug. 

"Ok stop talking! now it is time for the first Exam" Morino Ibiki poofed in along with several Chunin examiners (and one Kage Bushin).  "Ok take your seats." he began reading out lists with people's names and seats. "Ok now that you are seated I will tell you the rules of the exam." (insert annoying talk about test)
"Hajime!"

Two people in the class began scribbling madly followed soon after by Sakura and then the rest would slowly start to write.  Once the first two stopped writing, Naruto asked to go to the bathroom, he brushed his hand along the Sasuke's desk and picked up a transformed note, a little while later he came back and bushed his hand along Karasu's desk, depositing the answers and sitting at his desk. He then answered all the questions and waited.

"Ok, time for the tenth question." (insert tenth question speach here) "Do you want to risk that?"

Naruto just smiled and gave the examiner the thumbs up.

One by one people gave up, eventualy when no one else gave up the examiner said, "(insert congradulations here)"

Suddenly Naruto and his team reached for thier kunai and jumped back to back in the center of the room everyone looked at them until...

CRASH!!! "Hello everyone! I am your last examiner Anko-san! Looks like a lot of you are passing...Lets change that!" 





___________
HAHAHA CLIFF HANGER!!!!


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Feb 6, 2007)

Cliffhanger... that is if you somehow haven't seen the second test before.
Sorry I had to say that. Good fic, keep it up. Though it could do with some more humour. Maybe wit on karasu's part (not rly in naruto's character to be witty is it?) ?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 6, 2007)

lol well im on my e-honeymoon! so no updates for a while!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats!!*throws rice at the new couple* this is fun no wonder they do it!!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2007)

good update


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 7, 2007)

good chap "throws eggs at the new couple" OI MAKE ME SOME SUSHI! xD! jk great chap tho


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 10, 2007)

Like the cliffhanger. =)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2007)

Update comming ? *readys Katana*


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2007)

Buuuuuump... *starts stabbing*


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, dear, Drain is getting upset. Someone throw him a bone pls.

It's great to see your development from the first chapter.


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 15, 2007)

umm ur killing me plz update or im punching you in gym or will i mwahahaha


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 15, 2007)

Where did Eopy go?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry guys i got lost on the road of life today and... *dodges angry swipe from drain* OK OK! I will try to update tonight... or tommorow... which ever comes up quickly...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2007)

TODDDAAAYYY!!!!*continues to stab and hits Eoph in the leg*


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 15, 2007)

*throws grenade at Drain* STOP STABBING HIM*takes Drain's Katana**pulls out soul reaver* now die!*starts stabbing madly at Drain and Eoph*


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2007)

EYEY!!!! *Brings out Byakuyas Senbonzakura ''Ban-kai!'' ''Scatter Senbonzakura'' *scatters and kills Uchiha Itachi and then goes after Eoph Dono*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 15, 2007)

*summons Grim Reaper*  RIP OUT HIS SOUL AND EAT IT, GRIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2007)

*kills Gaara before Grim reaches him* HAHAHA HES MIIINEE!! AND NOBODY WILL STOP ME ! *kills everyone that comes within 100m of his range*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 15, 2007)

You do realize that if you kill him, he won't update, mmm?


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 15, 2007)

lol good point xD


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2007)

i meant all but him


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 16, 2007)

er...*dodges swipes from everyone* er... you people... oh sorry i couldn't update last night computer troubles ^_^ couldn't log on or even access the web site... hopefuly i will update tonight! (no i cant post update now i am at school... dont have free...)


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 16, 2007)

*turns out to be alright* hey that suit was 2 dollars!!! why I auta and I will auto*clapps hands and forms a staff* Lets go Enma!*throws staff at drain and throws katana at eoph)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 16, 2007)

er... *catches Katana in between hands and throws it up in the air, catching it by the handle* ok lets stop this and relax!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2007)

UPDAAATE!*geta really pissed off*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is fun to do.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 16, 2007)

*Chapter 7 part 1 "The Second Test"*

Sorry I am so late with this!

*Spoiler*: __ 




CRASH!!! "Hello everyone! I am your last examiner Anko-san! Looks like a lot of you are passing...Lets change that!" A crazy purple headed Jounin had just crashed in threw the window.

"Um... are you crazy! you could have been killed!" Naruto was shouting at the woman. "You just burst into a room with almost 100 Genin who are on their toes at-" Naruto was cut off by a kunai flying at his head, the knife found its mark and buried itself in his forehead protector.

"oopsy..." Anko turned red, she didn't mean to hurt the kid...

in a puff of smoke the boy revealed himself to be a kage bushin. "you should be careful who you throw weapons at... what if I didn't dodge the kunai? what if you killed a poor little Genin?" Naruto ran the blade across her face sending shivers up her spine, this kid was good. "now lets get on with this test..." Naruto pulled away from Anko and placed the knife in her hand, he then walked over to Karasu and the rest of his team and they walked out, waiting for Anko to lead the way to the forest of death.

____The Forest Of Death____

"Alright maggots! Lets get started!" (insert annoying talk about the second test)"Oh and one more thing, You, don't pay attention to this advice" Anko pointed at Naruto "Just don't die!" 

Naruto was with his team getting their scroll before he got the remark. "HEY!" Sasuke caught him by the neck before he could walk off and beat on Anko. 

"come on 'dobe' lets get this test over with then you can beat on her later..." Sasuke dragged him off.

"Damn it why do people make fun of me like that!" Naruto was sitting at the starting gate fuming.

"Because you aren't exactly the most witty person in the world" Sasuke flicked his forehead "and it is funny for people to watch you trying to get the jokes..." Sasuke finished

"witty? what is that?" Naruto was confused, that was becoming way to common as he moved up in the ranks. He hated dealing with people smarter then him.

"Never mind Naruto-kun" Karasu grabbed his arm"I will tell you later." Karasu smiled up at Naruto.

"Ok..." _Girls are confusing..._

"Ok enough talking! Time for the test" The gate guard opened the gate for the team."Hageme!" The team streaked out of the gate and headed out into the forest.

___Ten Minute Latter In the Forest___

"ok now that we are safe we need to come up with a plan..." Naruto was sitting under a tree with the rest of the team, each had their backs to each other to form a + shape around its trunk. "Ok Hinata activate it."

"Byakugan!" Hinata activated her clan's Dou-Jutsu

"ok look for people with a earth scroll" Karasu continued.

"um... two teams one is 30*N 40*W and the final one is 40*S 10*E" Hinata told the her team the positions of the two targets. "Which one will we go after?" 

Naruto smiled and pulled down his mask revealing his slightly long canines and the whisker scars on his face. He noticed the look on his Sasuke and Hinata's face before realizing what he just did "oh shit... oh well you would find out eventually..." he shot his team a grin "Karasu-chan fill them in... I should be back in ten minuets." Naruto shot away leaving Karasu to fill the team in on the demon containers positions.

_*'Oi kit that was a stupid idea... you shouldn't have told them about us...'*_ the Kyuubi was pissed.

_'shut it fox! this is my body and i can do what I want! besides they would have found out eventually... better i tell them then some angry drunk like Sakura's father...'_

*'whatever kit... ok here is my chakra...'* Naruto felt a surge of power as he neared the first target, it was a team from the Oto, 

_'this should be easy, confidence flows out of them like piss from a horse... '_(A/N: ok so not a very poetic simile...)

"Hey, Oto team, hand over your scroll before I have to kill you." Naruto stated rather bluntly.

"Like we would just hand over our scroll... Konha ninja are so dumb, nothing like us from the sound..." The ninja with bandages around his mouth spoke 

"ok then, I guess I have to play *Rough!"* Naruto suddenly started to change, His canines elongated and the scars on his face thickened, he sent wave after wave of killer intent. *"I will say this one more time! Give me the scroll or I will destroy you!"* chakra the color of blood oozed out of his body and rolled off of him. *'I will give you to three... One! Two!'* the bandage faced ninja lunged at Naruto 

"We of the sound never give up!" He kept on throwing punches at Naruto, missing ever time, or so it seemed "Ha looks like you weren't as good as you thought!" Naruto clutched his ears as sound started blasting in his head.

*"HAHAHAHA you thought that would hurt me!"* Naruto released his head and grinned. *"Time to die!"* Naruto punched strait threw Dosu. *"you shouldn't underestimate your opponents... or over estimate yourself..."*

"holy shit! He punched strait threw Dosu!" the Oto Genin with the holes in his hands shouted pointing at Naruto "holy shit! that isn't even-"

*"Again... give me the scroll or you are next..."* Naruto held out his hand *"I am waiting..."* 

"o-ok! here you go!" Kin tossed Naruto the scroll "there you go!" 

Naruto caught it *"um... ok now give me the earth scroll ...I don't need a blank one... One! Two!"*

"h-here you go!" Kin threw Naruto the real scroll this time "that is the real one!"

*"Thank you* very much!" Naruto turned back to normal. "glad to see you made the right choice!" Naruto shot off back towards his team in time to hear a crash.

"Naruto! Get over here we have a situation!" Sasuke was dodging kunai as a snake like thing attacked him. 

"cant you handle anything without me Uchiha?" Naruto landed in front of him and took five kunai to the chest only to disappear in a puff of smoke. 

"Thanks Naruto!" Sasuke deflected another projectile. "Karasu and Hinata are protecting the scrolls" Sasuke launched his own projectiles at the snake-nin who dodged them easily slithering in between the shuriken. 

"Your going to have to do better then that-" the holes of the shuriken brightened revealing that they had small strings in them tying the snake-nin in place, Sasuke swung down and around the trunk of the tree three times wrapping the wire tightly around him. "Very good! now I cant move... what are you going to do now?"

"You'll see!" Sasuke brought the wire up to his mouth and took a deep breath. "Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu!" Flame traveled down the wire and wraped itself around the snake from the grass.

"Gahhh!" the grass-nin turned brown and started to crisp. then disappeared in a puff of smoke. "very good you have become so strong already... but you will need to become stronger... I can help you with that, my name is Orochimaru you should follow me and i can bring you power you could never imagine..."

"Sasuke would never follow you!" Naruto burst out of the tree below Orochimaru with a punch sending him flying.

"oof!" Orochimaru hit his back againsed a tree knocking the wind out of him, that little kid caught him by suprise, he had to get away quick, he disolved into the tree with a kukuku and left the team to talk over the incounter.

"he is probably after the Sharingan... Sasuke you cant join him!" Naruto pointed at Sasuke aggressively."you have your dream and you need power to achieve it but you can get it in Konha!"

"why would i join him? He just wants my Sharingan... besides he got his power in Konha... If i want to get stronger why should i leave the place he got power to go after something he has no way to give me?" Sasuke was angry at Naruto for not trusting him.

"Ok... we need to get some rest... we can finish this in the morning." Naruto got out his sleeping bag and Karasu and him got into it. Sasuke got out his sleeping bag along with Hinata who got out hers. Then they went slowly into sleep. 




there you go! long time no update but hope this makes up for it... sort of sloppy... oh well... ^_^;


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 16, 2007)

ok now that update is over *Kenkaze no Jutsu! (Wind Sword Technique!)* *wind surrounds drain cutting off his hands so he cant attack with sword.* there we go! nice and safe!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 16, 2007)

You guys stop before I go Kyuubi and yo asses.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 16, 2007)

Good update.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 16, 2007)

thank you ^_^ I just hope i don't have to mortally injure another one of my fans... *Sheaths Katana and powers down chakra* good!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 16, 2007)

*stiches Drain's hands back on* there you go all better!NOW DIE! DRAIN Uchiha.Itachi FORMATION!*slices eoph's foot making sure not to hurt him too much while Drain shoots millions of senbon at you*


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn it and I just put away my sword for peace! *Draws Katana and deflects blow to foot* Lets just be NICE! *Strikes at Uchiha then turns at last minute to stab Drain, throws barrage of kunai at Uchiha.Itachi.* Ok lets be kind to each other...

no updates until next week i am going on vacation! ^_^;


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 16, 2007)

*jabs kunai at incoming kunai making them fall down* you gotta do better than that*gets stabed in the heart with a katana by Drain* Better than that too*turns into a mud clone* buhahahahaha I am a living mud clone!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 16, 2007)

Take this, .Uchiha.Itachi. RASENGAN!!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2007)

Zomg ! EOPH !!! YOU FECKING FOOL! IF YOU DIDNT DO THAT I WOULD NEVER ATTACK YOU BUT NOW IM PISSED!*sends all of his senbons with his hands and its impossible to doge if ure not ichigo and no one here is*SHI-NE!*then he does the same at everyone els too everyone but eoph and me dies*noww ... if you dont wanna die u better not do that again and also .. better update fast.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 17, 2007)

Um I am still alive..


----------



## polesp (Feb 18, 2007)

omg this story is soo sick!!! i want this to be made into an anime!!!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 18, 2007)

I am still alive hahahaha!*gets shot in the head* Still alive...


----------



## Dralavant (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice fan fic.


----------



## txsfld (Feb 19, 2007)

hey im new and i have only read a couple ffs but by far this is my favorite, good job eoph ps when is the next chapter coming it is so hard to wait


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2007)

EOPH!!! NOW ! OR FEEL MY WRATH! honestly.


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 19, 2007)

umm u all realize that he not gonna be here till feb. 26 riiiight cause u gonna be really sad with him gone now and i laugh mwhahahahahaha*dodges all attacks from those who think i have death wish* 

oh yeah and a famous quote to

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Don't hate the player hate yourself"


----------



## txsfld (Feb 19, 2007)

why? ps i destroy all with sand except eoph


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 19, 2007)

Members, if you hate people who don't update their fic, visit this site.

My                    thread


----------



## polesp (Feb 21, 2007)

lol thats nice!!!


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

waaaa me want update me crush head for update, me no speak good....uhhhh


----------



## txsfld (Feb 26, 2007)

what this was supposed to be updated today im going crazy come on eoph


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 27, 2007)

ok update tonight... *evil stares from everybody* ok explination... Well you see a black cat crossed my path so i had to take the... ok so no one is buying that... ok real reason...

sorry guys just got back yesterday and was sort of tiered from flying... spent a lot of the vacation thinking up updates and have a very funny idea for the prelims with lee vs gaara fight... i promised my cousin I would put it in...

ok update tonight i think... sorry about taking so long ^_^!


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 27, 2007)

thank god your back NO MORE KILLING lol please udate tonight


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 27, 2007)

finally an update, if u dont update tonight i then...

*Spoiler*: __ 




i take this quote directly from Mr. T in rocky III

"My prediction is Pain!!!!!!!!"
p.s. oh yeah and monkeys will consume your flesh 
p.p.s. i already paid in advance for the monkeys


----------



## txsfld (Feb 27, 2007)

finally your back


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 27, 2007)

*Chapter 7 part 2 "Second test ends, Preliminarys..." (sp?)*

ok small update but first a vote!

turn this into a Narut Harem? yes/no?

If you say No then... oh well I guess you will dissapoint the girls... If you say yes then well poor Naruto...

Oh yeah... I vote yes and so does Neji-kun's girl... 

also another vote...
Here are my ideas for fan fictions... DONT STEAL THEM!!! Vote and pick which ones you want (pick 2)

Like a Bat out of Hell (Naruto Harem)- Naruto is sick of this place! the villagers beat him! the accademy wont pass him! and the girls all worship that Sasuke-teme! then a strange man visits him he makes Naruto an offer, one almost to good to be true! join his village become one of the nine clan heads (can you see where this is going?) and become one of the greatest ninja!

Blonde on Blonde!(NaruIno/supprise!)- Naruto's mind is shattered and the only one who can help him is Ino... a NaruIno Fic!(this is from a contest... i am not copying!)

Harder!(NaruHina) -Neji hears weird noises comming from his cousins room... scary noises that sound like someone... wait she just moaned Naruto's name! is doing dirty things to hinata while she is enjoying it... little dose he know that it is actualy Hinata having a dream... of Naruto! A humor fic Neji thinks Naruto and Hinata finaly hook up... boy is he wrong!

Horrors of Fan Fiction- JK! just pushing your buttons InoSakuShine!

Pinky and the Brain - sorry had to make that title... I dont want to do it but anyone who wants to make a SakuShika fan fic can steal that title... it is to perfect!


*Spoiler*: __ 




'I wonder how Zaku is doing...' Kin was sitting at the entrance to the tower, her team had broken apart after their leader had been killed ?I hope he gets the scrolls in time... or do I?? Kin was thinking about the fight ?Orochimaru promised us power... but that Konha-nin destroyed him! Good thing too... he was getting grabby.? Kin shuddered Zaku was like a dog, trying to display his dominance by grabbing kin and forcing her to sleep close to him when they camped.

?That blonde kid was strong... and he was sort of cute... maybe I should switch sides... if all the konha-nin are like him I am on the wrong side of this conflict.? Kin thought for a moment, ?I?ll do it, right after this test!? Kin smiled with a look of determination on her face, She was going to become strong, then no one would make her do things she didn?t want to do... maybe she would let the blonde kid thought, what was his name? He had a deep voice... she would ask the hokage about him...

_____Team One?s Camp_____

"ACHOOO!" Naruto woke up sneezing "That was weird... Karasu-cha-a-a-Acho! Damn it why am I sneezing?" Naruto hated when he had a sneezing fit... it was usually followed by an angry mob, but some times it was followed by free ramen from a blushing Ayame...

"Maybe a pretty girl is thinking about you..." Karasu smiled, she didn?t believe in that sort of thing.

"Well then you stop it!" Naruto threw in a complement, trying to get Karasu to giggle and blush, he loved it when she did that.

"It wasn?t me... Maybe you have a new fan Naruto-kun... Another girl I will have to share you with!" Karasu made the old joke at Hinata?s expense.

"You never share him!" Hinata decided it was time to fight fire with fire 

"always keeping him to yourslelf!" Hinata giggled

"well I let you sleep with him!" Karasu was enjoying this little exchange.

"YOU SLEPT WITH HIM!!!" Sasuke shot out of his sleeping bag pointing 
an accusing finger at Hinata. "Wow Naruto IS getting a fan club... good luck with that." Sasuke was glad that Hinata had gotten Naruto, when she was around Sasuke she was always squinting at him, trying to pretend he was Naruto.

"All I did was sleep in the same bed with him! And Karasu was there to! Nothing happened" now Hinata was blushing, she didn?t want people to think she was dirty... maybe Naruto... no she had to keep her thoughts clean.

"Whatever... lets get moving." Sasuke finished getting ready as the others packed up camp. Soon they were on the road again.

_____Team 2_____

"Ino-pig hurry up! We need to get to the tower before night!" Sakura was pushing ahead with Ino and Shino lagging behind.

"You guys better get moving before Oba-chan here pops a blood vessel..." Kiba playfully used his nickname for Sakura, she was so uptight that she was like an old lady, what a fitting name.

"DON?T CALL ME THAT!" Sakura started to chase after Kiba.

?I wonder how Sasuke... and the others are doing...? Ino was worrying about the other Genin team. ?I hope Naruto didn?t get them all killed...?

Shino was looking indifferent as usual until he quickly pulled Ino towards him. Ino was about to blush and say something about how he shouldn?t be so forward when she noticed that he had bent over and started talking to something. "I am sorry about my rude team mate... Yes I know I will tell her to watch where she is walking in the future." He shot Ino a dirty look... or so she thought, you could never tell with toughs glasses..."ok... I will inform them and thank you again." Shino had stopped talking to the bug and informed the others about the fact that they were trapped in a genjutsu and were walking in circles, this wouldn?t end well...

____Team 1____

"About time!" Naruto and the others walked into the tower putting there stuff down and opened the scrolls.

"Yo..." A strange man in a mask appeared in front of them "oh... so you 
made it... good job" the masked-nin flashed them a smile... or at least his eyes smiled... "ok so because one of the chunin was busy I had to fill in and inform your team about the meaning of this test... here it goes 
(Insert 2nd test speech without the interruption) there you go... oh and meet in the center of the tower in about... 2 hours..."

"Sweet! We passed the second test!" Naruto and Sasuke gave each other high fives while Karasu flashed the V for victory... Hinata beamed and then blushed as Naruto pulled them all into a group hug.

"Ok... I will see you in an hour..." with a wave the masked silver haired man disappeared in a poof of smoke.
Karasu grabbed Naruto?s hand and led him away to talk... and talk... for two hours... (A/N: you have to feel sorry for the guy...)

____Two Hours Later In The Preliminary stadium____
(A/N: long switch title...)

"And that is the true purpose of the Exams!" The Hokage had just finished his speech... Naruto was sleeping with his head rested on Karasu?s shoulder. She poked him awake when the Hokage finished talking

"Naruto fighting matches now!"Karasu went to flick him again in the head but he caught her finger and kissed her cheek.

"About bloody time! Im trembling with anticipation!" Naruto used two big words and got a small reward in the form of a small grope from Karasu on their way up to the stands.
The score board started blinking rapidly and came up with two names 

"Kankurou Vs Karasu would the two fighters please enter the arena!" the sickly instructor called down the contenders

"Looks like we will be fighting Karasu to Karasu." Kankurou smiled at his play on words.

"First Match Hageme!"




cliff hanger!!! ok sorry about small ness of update... i have a 10 page essay due in 3weeks and i sort of just started it... ^_^! anyways as usual R,R,V (Read,Rate,Vote) (ps i sort of hope you guys pick like a bat out of hell... i like the idea...)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2007)

Dude .. that vote = HELL NO! if u make this a NarutoXHarem ill hunt you down for the rest of your life and ill stop reading and u BETTER change the name ..


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome update, believe it. I vote for NaruHarem and for "Like a Bat out of Hell."


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2007)

oh yeah i forgot to vote for FF idea. i also vote for ''Like a Bat out of Hell''


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 28, 2007)

you guys can vote for 2 you know...

Ok. 3votes yes on harem
2 votes no

2 votes for "Like A Bat Out Of Hell"
0 for "Blonde on Blonde"
0 for "HARDER!"


----------



## txsfld (Feb 28, 2007)

no i ilke this one better


----------



## araphon1 (Feb 28, 2007)

So, critizism, eh? Well, I wouldn't pray for it, but It's still nice to have  Maybe if I make a review on your fic, you can check mine out? It's in the signature.

Anyways. To begin with: Excellent plot! Wow, that was really good. A bit of cliffhanger. You want to know if or when Naruto will get that memory back, and what will happen to him. Character descriptions are OK, enviroments are good also. There is only a couple of things I wish to complain about...

Firstly, use punktuations like comma(,) and stop(.). A stop, as you know, marks the ending of a sentence, and I noticed some places where you didn't use stops or commas at all. It didn't have much of an impact on the overall feeling of the story, but it could be improved. Also, use a upper caps letter in the beginning of each new sentence. You had lots of places where you should have used those, especially in the beginning of a dialogue. You also said "yondaime" instead of "Yondaime" and other small things like that.

Maybe you should check the story once for those small little errors before posting it? I mean, I don't care much, as long as the story is good (which your's was), but there are some who might get scared away by those errors, judging you unserious before even reading the story... Prejudice is a bitch, but still a factor to remember when writing fics and other things that people would read.

Finally, thumbs up for this story  I know I'm not a perfect writer myself, and I hope my views isn't too harsh for you. I really don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. You obviously have a great deal of talent. Just brush those skills a bit.

Rock on


----------



## txsfld (Feb 28, 2007)

i meant i like the narukara better also i like the harder one and bat out of hell


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 28, 2007)

lol those are for after i finish this fic oh and thanks for your remarks araphon1!

I know i need to work on my punctuation... you will notice as the chapters go on that I am slowly getting better at it... oh and thanks for your statement about the plot!



> Prejudice is a bitch, but still a factor to remember when writing fics and other things that people would read.


 what? did i do something slightly racist? oh btw if you knew me in real life you would understand if i dont notice that sort of thing... Hell i call my asian freinds chinamen or railroad workers and a just refer to my jewish freind as "Jew"... my cristian freind I call "Stupid" and well you get the picture... so I realy dont care if people dont read my stuff because of a little racism... If you cant take a joke the shut up and walk away before I start getting very mad....

thanks for the critisizems! (I hate it when people (drain!) Just say "OMFG that was great!!" or in the case of Neji-kuns girl... never mind that is personal... actaly i enjoyed it... stop looking at me!)

ok update on votes!!
NaruHarem 3yes
2 no... I think

Bat out of hell is my next project... and will be followed by Harder if i can think something up...

oh fyi this fic ends when the show ended. then i will start the second book... (No i will only be doing some of the filters... the one's that i liked... and i will not tell you if sasuke goes all gay and evil... that would ruin it ^_^) Update in like five seconds!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 28, 2007)

ok my computer is being gay so I cant go advanced for update... stupid computer *Smacks it*

Chapter 7 part 3 part 1“The Prelims start! New Matches!”

*Spoiler*: __ 




“First Match Hageme!” with that call the announcer started the match, he jumped back as the two fighters jumped into the arena floor. 

“Karasu to Karasu... how interesting.” Kankurou decided to play with this chick.

“Hmm... Karasu... Raven...” Karasu was thinking _’what could he mean by crow vs Raven... he is from Suna... puppet master... the crow puppet! ‘_
Karasu realized this just in time to see three poisoned kunai headed right at her. _’you want to play that way... lets go!‘_ “Puppet master huh? Ok then better get CLOSE!” Karasu jumped at Kankurou surprising him with the sudden movement.

_ ‘Damn it how did she figure it out so quick!’ _ He jumped left to avoid her sudden movement but she countered by throwing five shuriken directly at him. The shuriken hit dead on revealing that Kankurou was a puppet.

_ ‘Got ya!’ _ Karasu quickly switched tactics, she flicked her wrists and two shuriken flew out of them she then formed a ram seal. “Shuriken Kage Bushin No Jutsu!” the two shuriken appeared to generate more as they headed towards the newly revealed puppet. “Lets see how your puppet dose when it cant move!” the shuriken all hit their marks, Karasu’s (the puppet) joints were blocked by shuriken, suddenly two of the shuriken shot off of the puppet and went back into Karasu’s (the girl) sleeves “Spring loaded... sort of like your kunai.”

“Damn it!” Kankurou jumped out from behind his puppet and quickly moved his fingers trying to dislodge the shuriken from his puppet. “Damn it! I will have to use it then...” Kankurou moved his fingers again, causing the head of the puppet to shoot off of the body and head for Karasu, it opened its mouth and out came a poisoned blade. “I guess I will have to kill you...” the blade from the puppet’s head struck Karasu threw the heart, she was to shocked to react. “Sorry about tha-”

“Im not dead yet!” ‘Karasu’ disappeared in a poof of smoke revealing that it was a Kage Bushin. “But you soon will be.” “Kenkage No Jutsu!” a sword of wind shot down towards Kankurou giving him deep gashes in all the non vital areas of his body.

_ ‘That is a Suna technique! How did she learn it!’ _ Kankurou fell forwards and passed out.

“Winner Karasu... Uzumaki!” everyone clapped, Naruto made an ass of himself by jumping up and down while cheering, causing Karasu to blush as she went back up to stand next to him. 

“That was amazing Karasu-chan!” Naruto beamed “good thing we found that scroll of elemental jutsus!” 

“Yeah... that guy seemed really surprised when I used it though...” Karasu thought for a moment “Well I guess he didn’t know that the your clan is know for its ability to create and master jutsus... good thing your dad left us scrolls with jutsus from around the world...” Karasu smiled at Naruto.

“Yeah... oh wait the next match is being announced!” all the genin looked up to see. 

“Next Match Uzumaki Naruto VS Yamanaka Ino!” Naruto frowned while Ino smiled.

“YATTA I GOT THE DOBE!” Ino jumped up, she was sure she could pass.

“Damn it I got a weak one... oh well at least I know I will pass...”Naruto nodded and jumped over the railing. _ ‘Might as well have a little fun with her!’_ he flipped over and landed on one finger, using his chakra to keep it from snapping, he then flipped up off of it and landed on his feet. “Ok now that I am stretched lets fight!” Naruto shot Ino a fox-like grin.

“Ha! Yeah right dobe! You could never beat me, the best konochi here!” Ino smiled 

“Well... actually Karasu and Sakura both got higher then you in the accademy... and I scored highest on the tests... Hinata is becoming a super powerful Huuyga” Hinata blushed “and you don’t know what the Oto or Suna teams can do... so that is a huge over statement...”Naruto finished his little mind game.

“Grrr... That’s it you are going down in one move!” Ino fummed as she pointed at Naruto.

“Ok... I will tell you what... you get one free shot at me.” Naruto smiled and turned his head, exposing his neck (A/N: well not really he dose have a mask on...) “Any thing you want... I wont even block it... Kunai, Shuriken, a punch... even a jutsu!” Karasu frowned... what was it that the Yamanaka could do...

“Fine but you will regret it” Ino smiled, _ ‘He is giving me the win!’_ Ino formed her favorite hand sign and “Shintenshin No Jutsu!” a ball of spiritual energy rushed at Naruto unbeknownst to him, all he saw was Ino slumping over.

“Wow...” Naruto said sarcastically before being hit by the jutsu “tha-” he paused as the jutsu connected. _ ‘Shit I forgot about this... damn it Ino I have enough voices in my head!’ _. Unfortunately for Ino, her jutsu connected with Naruto’s seal, forcing her into a similar cage directly across from the Kyuubi. 

*____Naruto’s Mind Scape____*

_ “where am I!” Ino was scared, this had never happened before in the history of her family

“Damn it Ino why did you have to do that!” Naruto ran down the hall and turned to his newest ‘house guest’

“Naruto what is going on!” Ino walked around in her cell.

*“Hey kit! Looks we got a new play mate! Why don’t you let her in my cell!”* the Kyuubi was enjoying this.

“Like I would ever do that... baka fox.” Naruto grunted and turned to Ino. “Looks like I might have to kill you for finding out... oh I will let the Hokage decide... I hate killing people especially  people I know...” Naruto sat down and looked at Ino who had backed up the corner of her cage farthest away from Kyuubi. 

“W-What are you!? Is this why all the adults look at you funny?” Ino stammered

“Do you really want to know... It may hurt you.” Naruto looked at ino with pain in his eyes, she had to know.

“Yes I need to know.”

“Um... well you know this much might as well let you see the rest until your jutsu disolves...” Naruto closed his eyes, because Ino was in his mind she could see his memories... if he let her. Soon Naruto’s memories started flowing into her.

Naruto is standing in the park he is six (just before he meets Karasu) He is playing with a child that when the child’s mother comes “Stay away from my son!” she shouts while throwing rocks at Naruto, he runs away only letting a single tear drip down his cheek. Soon he meets up with Ino and Sakura as he walks by they both look at him. “Look its that weird kid... He is so stupid his parents probably left him because he is so stupid!” Sakura whispered to Ino making her giggle

“How could adults treat a kid like that! And was I really that mean!” Ino was shocked at what she just saw, “I was a little bitch!”

“Do you want to go further back? Do you think you can handle what the adults actually did?” Ino only nodded.

Naruto is on his butt while kids run away with his food, he is two years old. He goes up to ask the owner of the orphanage for more food. “Please mam can I have some more? Other kids stole mine...” Naruto looked at his feet and soon felt searing pain on his head. “All the other kids are angles! Why would they take food that was tainted by a demon like you! You are just lying to take someone else’s food! Go away!” she hit him again and again until he slowly walked away.

Naruto looked at Ino again “there are more if you think you can handle it...” Ino looked up at him with wonder. How could he have survived his child hood?

“N-no... I think I have seen enough....” Ino looked down.

*“oh... but I don’t think you have! Time for a new memorie for you to kit! This one was erased by ANBU at the Hokage’s orders... this is your first time learning what you are!”*

(Insert chapter 1 first sceen(The riot... not the Hokage talking...)... for some reason my computer wont let me access it...)

“... Mizuki... was a traitor... he tried to kill me... ”

“Naruto... I...” just as Ino was about to finish her jutsu ended causing her to flow back into her own body.
_
“well lets end this” Naruto looked at Ino as if nothing had happened, the people in the stands looked on wondering WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT!!!!

Karasu smiled _ ‘he beat her family jutsu! I knew he could do it!’_

Sakura and Kiba had reactions similar to each other, the both looked on mouths on the floor eyes bugging out so that they looked like Lee’s. they both shouted “YOU HAD HIM RIGHT WHERE YOU WANTED HIM. you could have made him surrender! You Baka!”

Ino just looked down then up at Naruto “Don’t think this changes anything... Naruto-kun... Im still going to win!” Ino charged at Naruto and struck him full in the face. He just smiled.

“Pitty if that is the best you’ve got...oh well... Ino-chan” Naruto simply smiled and exploded, softer then usual, only enough to knock Ino out.

“Well that was anti-climactic” Naruto smiled as he was already up in the stands standing with his team. They all turned to look at him

“Winner Uzumaki Naruto!” the sickly announcer turned to the score board to see who would be next to fight. 

“What happened? She had control over you why didn’t she make you surrender?” Naruto mearly smiled and whispered to the team. 

“She knows now... lets say she was put in a cage like my furry little friend.”he shot everyone a fox grin with his eyes and sat down, wanting to see what the next match would be.

The score board started beeping again and everyone looked up. 

“Ok Next match, Abumi Zaku vs Aburame Shino... you know what to do”


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 28, 2007)

ok and part 3 part 2!

*Spoiler*: __ 




“Ok Next match, Abumi Zaku vs Aburame Shino... you know what to do”

Shino and Zaku both went down to the arena (Insert fight (Im not typing anything more then what I changed!))

“Winner Aburame Shino!”

_ ‘wow those leaf-nin are tough... I am glad I am joining them...’_ Kin was sitting quietly waiting for her match... she didn’t have long to wait.

“Next Match Haruno Sakura VS Tsuchi Kin... *cough* ok go...”

Kin and Sakura jumped down into the Arena Kin looked at Sakura “you look weaker then the Yamanaka girl... oh well this will be over with quickly.” (A/N: Sorry GOTD...) Kin just looked at Sakura and then threw ten senbon needles at her. She dodged all the one’s with bells on them but didn’t see the ones made of glass designed to be see threw. Sakura had four needles sticking out of her, two in vital spots on her neck and one in each lung. She coughed up a little blood and Kin quickly stated “you have about 6 seconds before you pass out... good night!” Kin flashed Sakura a smile before she slipped into a deep sleep.

“Wow... that was fast” Naruto stated bluntly, ever since her father had been killed by the ANBU Sakura had started hating Naruto more and more, Naruto couldn’t find a reason to be nice to her any more so he could care less about her.

Kin went over to the unconscious Sakura and pulled her needles out of her. “No use wasting good needles... I don’t think they sell the glass ones here in Konha...”

Naruto applauded Kin and smiled at her. “That was good! You probably knocked her down a peg!” Naruto shouted his approval and Kin blushed, jumping back into the stands.

“Ok Next Match... Akimichi Choji Vs Nara Shikamaru... get your lazy asses down here!”


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2007)

good job .. and dude .. WHAT DID U SAY !?!?! DO U HAVE A PROBLEM HOW I REPLY TO NEW CHAPTERS !!?!!(imn drain if u didnt know) but well i kinda like the new match beetwen Naruto and Ino  it was good when she took over his mind  i knew that would happend


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 28, 2007)

lol drains funny.. lol and i vote both no! rawr! there better be  a narukaru or perhaps a narukaruhina eh i dont care one of those


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2007)

IS IT FUNNY WHEN IM ANGRY EH !?!?!? THEN FEEL MY WRATH N00B!!!!!!! *pokes anzlilboisog's eyes out then chops head and burns the body to dust*
















Just messin with ya ^_-


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 28, 2007)

I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU DID THAT TO MY SAKURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I WILL FIND YOU AND SEND YOUR SOUL TO HADES!!!!!!!!!!

Otherwise, nice chapters.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 1, 2007)

ok ok... so im guessing you guys dont want naru harem... oh well... shit the bell gtg be back in like 45 min... ps drain is a homo lover! he reads NaruSasu!!! lol that will start big fight


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2007)

who cares if i read NaruSasu .... whatever -.- anyone who attacks me for it will be killed by Senbonzakura''Ban-kai''*scatter*


----------



## txsfld (Mar 1, 2007)

correct me if im wrong isnt it konoha not konha and it is see through not see threw any way nice job eoph


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Mar 1, 2007)

great updates can't w8 fot te next 1 
love the idea about the bat of hell i think it was lol u no which 1 i mean!
and nooooooooo to harem lol


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

fine no harem! whatever... ok maybe update tonight... only have 1.5 pages for my big essay... why isn't wrighting an essay as easy as this? I have 8 pages from just the 2nd and 3rd parts of chapter 7! ok working fights through in my head as we type...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

konoha? ok... any one have confermation on that *everyone nods* ok...

through... damn it knew threw was wrong... ok i need to go to first period... eventualy... 

at least let Hinata have Naruto to... and maybe kin... then ayame... then... ok fine


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

NO! this is a narutoxfemale biiju FF!!! no NaruHina. NaruKin or NaruAyam !!!!!!!! you made it a NarutoXFemale Biiju story = it shall be that and end like that! if u want NaruHina or stuff just make a new FF .. we won ze vote so deal with it.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Mar 2, 2007)

exactly you must stick to it lol and she ent got no where to live so they can't break up cuz sell be a tramp please keep it like it is


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

fine... I will have to double the size of the Harem in "Like A Bat Out Of Hell"!!! and I waaasss going to include sasuke in harem... JK! anyways the voters have spoken so i guess No to harem... 

Oh well... I should kill off Sakura to make me happier... ok update in like 2days... maybe 1 or 3... Im not reliable and plans do change... PS If anyone knows a good NarutoXFemaleBijuu to give me insperation... just post link here...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 2, 2007)

WHAT, NO NARUHAREM?! WHY DON'T YOU PEOPLE LIKE NARUHAREM?!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love NaruHarem.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Mar 2, 2007)

i don't no which i like best naruhina or harem because they both good!!! but i only like naruhina when it takes time not like naruto randomly goes i love you hinata


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> fine... I will have to double the size of the Harem in "Like A Bat Out Of Hell"!!! and I waaasss going to include sasuke in harem... JK! anyways the voters have spoken so i guess No to harem...
> 
> Oh well... I should kill off Sakura to make me happier... ok update in like 2days... maybe 1 or 3... Im not reliable and plans do change... *PS If anyone knows a good NarutoXFemaleBijuu to give me insperation... just post link here...*



Kocchi! ..

Tail Of A Bijuu and Return Of A Bijuu(they are the same one only Return one = countinue.)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

lol read that... very good I enjoyed it endlessly.. to bad it is discontinued...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

*Chapter 8 part 1 "... more Prelims..."*


*Spoiler*: __ 





"Akimichi Choji Vs Nara Shikamaru" the announcer called out

"So troublesome..." Shikamaru started to walk down to the ring with Choji in tow "Lets finish this quick..."

"Alright... but I wont go easy on you just because we are friends." Choji smiled and waited on the side of the ring.

"Hageme!" The Chunin instructor sent the two into combat.

"Well lets go." Shikamaru put his hands into the familiar position "Kagemane No Jutsu" Shikamaru?s shadow stretched out towards Choji, who pulled formed a seal of his own.

"Baika No Jutsu " Choji grew in size then pulled his arms and legs into himself "Meat Tank!" Choji then started his favorite monologue 

"rollrollrollrollrollrollrollroll" and rolled at Shikamaru with speed enough to kill him... or make him flat as a pancake... anime characters survive that sort of thing...

Shikamaru rolled up into a ball before his shadow connected with Choji?s... big boned-ness... and then slowly unfurled, causing Choji to do the same "Damn it you got me!"

"Well you couldn?t dodge with your speed so... it was easy" Shikamaru took a few steps back forcing his friend to do the same "Sorry about this..." He threw five Shuriken directly at Choji who allowed Shikamaru to force him to dodge them, Choji soon felt his consciousness slipping away.

"Oh well guess I won..." Shikamaru walked back up into the stands

"Winner Nara Shikamaru!" everyone went to look at the annoying beeping 
board "Next Match Hinata Hyuuga Vs... Neji Hyuuga..." Everyone held their breaths.

"Do your best Hinata-chan..." Naruto gave her a reassuring pat on the shoulder "Show them what we have learned!" Naruto acted more like himself and shot a arm in the air

"Arigoto Naruto-kun..." Hinata blushed but looked Neji strait in the eye "I will try my hardest to win!"

Neji looked at Hinata shocked _ ?when did she become this sure of herself... that Uzumaki child seems to be rubbing of on her... maybe there is hope for her yet... to bad it is her destiny to fail!? _

Hinata jumped down into the ring, followed by Neji who took his position across from her "Time to fight Hinata-sama... I have been looking forwards to this..." Neji shot Hinata a cruel smirk "It is your destiny to fail the main branch, I will prove that now!" Neji shot at Hinata as they both activated their Byakugan. Neji was supprised to see Hinata simply catch his hand before he struck her.

"Uzumaki style! Jyuken!" Naruto smiled, Hinata and Karasu came up with that style of fighting from watching him fight. It was mostly trickery and moves designed to make your enemy think you were impossible to defeat. "Looks like I changed more then you expected Neji-san" Hinata pulled out a kunai and slashed at Neji?s arm. Neji quickly dodged but still got his bandages cut off, revealing why Hinata was smirking.

"How could you close off all of the tenketsu in my arm with one move?!" Hinata smiled and rushed in at Neji, completely ignoring her defense. Neji saw his opportunity and took it

"Now I get you back for that last move!" Neji shot out his still chakra powered arm and connected with center of Hinata?s stomach closing many vital Tenketsu... or so he thought.

"Boom." as Hinata said this, using Naruto?s trademark smile, she dissapeared in a burst of Chakra. The chakra closed off the rest of the tenketsu in Neji?s arm.

"Should she be using those Techniques in quick succession like that? They are very strong but they take much more chakra then closing off the tenketsu separately with the traditional style... this style is just so that we could do it with our large reserves of chakra... she cant make more then five Jyuken Bushin..." Naruto looked at Karasu his eyes revealing his worry.

"Its ok... she is stronger then before. I am sure she could make at least 5 medium powered ones..." Karasu smiled at Naruto.

"Still she shouldn?t rely completely on Uzumaki style Jyuken..." Naruto was worried about Hinata, what if she ran out of chakra?
Neji was scared, _ ?when did she get so strong so fast!? _ Neji ducked a shot that was aimed for his head. _ ?oh well I guess I have no choice...? _ 

"First Gate, Gate Of Opening, Kai!" Neji forced his Tenketsu open Neji got into a very familiar stance. "I was saving this for the main matches but... I guess I need it now"

"Th-thats Otusan?s (sp?) technique! When did you learn it!" Hinata backed away, trying to get out of the Neji?s range.

"Gomen Hinata-sama Hakke Rokujuyon Sho! ... Ni Uchi (two strikes)!" Neji swung around and shot two strikes (A/N; *counts to 64 in Japanese on fingers... damn this is annoying!*) "Shi(yon) Uchi (three strikes), Hachi Uchi(eight strikes), Ju ruko uchi (Sixteen strikes), San Ju Ni Uchi (thirty two strikes)Ruko Ju Shi(yon) Uchi! (Sixty four strikes!)
Neji finished his viciouse onslaught and Hinata sank to her knees, "You have proved yourself insufficient to rule the Hyuuga... Hinata-sama." Hinata looked Neji in the eye then smiled, she exploded in another burst of chakra.

"When you got into that stance I replaced myself with a Jyuken Bushin..." Neji turned around to see Hinata on her knees holding herself up, she was severely chakra exhausted

"You did better then expected Hinata-sama..." Neji smiled panting slightly and closed the first gate, he felt the exhaustion hit him immediately and had to stop himself from slouching subconsciously.

"Arigoto Neji-san..." Hinata rose to her feet "but I am not finished yet." Hinata took her stance again and prepared for Neji to charge.
_?She wont stay down! I have to finish this...?_ Neji charged in doing just what Hinata expected him to do.

"Some times determination beats skill..." and with that Hinata pulled back one of her arms pointing at Neji with one finger and reinforcing it with another. She pumped chakra into it and as Neji shot out his Jyuken she shouted out her technique. "Ippon Nukite! (One Finger spear hand strike!(A/N:actual move... hurts like hell when it hits your pressure points...))" Hinata aimed her strike at Neji?s main tenketsu and struck it, breaking the skin and actually entering his body with her strike adding blood loss to the already large medical problems list.

"Very good Hi-Hinata-sama... looks like this is a draw..." Neji fell backwards and Hinata fell on top of him. (A/N: NO! No nejihina! Stupid fan girls and their i*c*st...)

"It seems neither contestant can continue... this match is a draw." Naruto jumped down into the arena and pulled Hinata off of Neji.

"You did very well Hinata-chan." Naruto pulled down his mask only long enough to flash Hinata a smile. He picked her up and carried her to the fast approaching medical team, handing her off to the trained professional. He noticed none of them gave him looks of distaste, only looks of respect and thanking.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

YOU BETTER NOT KILL SAKURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

If you want to...

I will be starting to include people from the forum into the fan fic for kicks... (your current rank and name will be taken into account... and if I don’t like you I will demote you... if I like you I will promote you!

If I demote you it is probobly because your rank is to high... ANBU... no thank you... All ANBU shall be demoted to Jounin.... and all Chunin shall be... maybe included in missions and new teams...

oh btw it is the Shinin now... (four ninja)and I will be one of them... what? Naruto doesn’t get a Harem... so I do! (Ps Neji-kun’s girl... don’t hit me!)

oh and Gaara gets Sakura and stays as Gaara (don’t worry you wont be insane!)... he was one of my beta’s...)) all other girls but Karasu and Anko/Temari are up for... I guess sale ^_^ Im a pimp! If you want a girl just give me a +rep with your name and the girl you want... (PS lemons scene’s cost 2+reps!) Oh and InoSakuShine you get any guy you want and however many you want... (with in reason... don’t be a whore...)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> lol read that... very good I enjoyed it endlessly.. to bad it is discontinued...



that was indeed saddening 
Btw i cant give ya anymore rep for 24 hours O.O ? whyyy


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

I GET SAKURA!!!!!!!!!!*glomps Eoph* Thank you.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

what do you guys think of the latest update? oh and what about my second idea to change this fic? (If you guys want to leave it the way it is i will do this in another fic...)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I GET SAKURA!!!!!!!!!!*glomps Eoph* Thank you.



um...I was just going to make her your bitch... do you want deep and emotional or... ("Gaara pushes sakura on the desk as she smiles and sticks her hands on his thigh "gimme!"")... wow feels weird to ask that... BTW on the off chance that your future girlfriend finds out i would suggest picking the first one...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Great chapter  and well do it in another fic  please


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

drain you aint any fun...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> um...I was just going to make her your bitch... do you want deep and emotional or... ("Gaara pushes sakura on the desk as she smiles and sticks her hands on his thigh "gimme!"")... wow feels weird to ask that... BTW on the off chance that your future girlfriend finds out i would suggest picking the first one...


 
I'll go with the first one.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

I gave you the chance to have any girl you want... or sasuke... maybe even Haku if you fly that way...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

lol... gaara has an emotional relationship with sakura... how am i going to do that... (Gaara turns to sakura "THE ONLY PERSON WHO I EVER LOVED AND WHO EVER LOVED ME TRIED TO KILL ME!!!! MY DAD SENDS ME ON MISSIONS TO TRY AND KILL ME OFF!!! when i walk down the street people hide in there homes and cry!" *Sakura gives gaara a cookie and pats his head*. Gaara smiles and glomps sakura)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

If you are talking to me, Sakura is the girl for me and Ino too.  I'm starting to like her as well.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

what do you think of the first scene of gaaraXsakura love!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL, pretty good for a drabble(i think its called.)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

NO! one per customer! NO INO FOR GAARA!(unless she isn't taken)

I take all of the spill over! im the pimp Shinin


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

HEY I ALREADY SAID I WANTED INO ! I SAID IT IN MY REPZ0R!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 2, 2007)

Yo, pimp Shinin, can I have Hinata?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok! fine you get Ino... (I would think u would want sasuke... I am never letting you live that down! YOU READ MY WIFES FAN FIC! YOU READ MY WIFES FAN FIC!)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

ok guys to much spam! just rep + with the name of the chick you want.. and your name!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> Ok! fine you get Ino... (I would think u would want sasuke... I am never letting you live that down! YOU READ MY WIFES FAN FIC! YOU READ MY WIFES FAN FIC!)



So ? i DO NOT, I REPEAT! I DO NOT PICK SASUKE JUST BECAUSE I READ SASUNARU FICS IF THEY ARE GOOD! INO IS 10000000000000000 TIMES HOTTER THAN SASUKE SO NO WAY!

EDIT: u better give me Lemonie with Ino or else .... *holds up fist and a bazooka who shots Zanpaktou's* well ... you get the point.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok here are the pairings!

Gaara - Sakura... incase you didn't guess

Drain - Ino... maybe I willl make her fat for him... or a guy...

er naruto_uzumaki91 your going to need to pick a name other then that... already have a naruto in my fic... oh yeah you get Hinata....

InoSakuShine- she gets all the guys and handles them all at the same time... JK dont hit me *runs far away!!!*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> er naruto_uzumaki91 your going to need to pick a name other then that... already have a naruto in my fic... oh yeah you get Hinata....



Okay in this ff use my real name, Cody Denham.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

dude... dont put your real name online! anyways it needs to sound Japanese... how about Kenhia Codi...?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> hahahahahahahaha! *points at drain and laughs... duh!* YOU READ MY WIFES FIC! YOU READ MY WIFES FIC! *Runs around drain pointing and repeating* YOU READ MY WIFES FIC! you are never ever going to live that down!



Big Mistake .. *calls Eophs wife to see that he is making fun of her FF's also brings out his Bazooka and fires Zanpaktou's* SHI-NE!
and also if u make anything weird with Ino u will pay ..


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

oh and for Naruto fan 1000... you dont get a chick until you get one in real life... to all female fans... ok both female fans... you guys get your pick on men... I wonder who Neji-kuns girl will pick... (Neji? or me?)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> *oh and for Naruto fan 1000... you dont get a chick until you get one in real life...* to all female fans... ok both female fans... you guys get your pick on men... I wonder who Neji-kuns girl will pick... (Neji? or me?)



lol that was very nice of you  but lucky for me i have one and ive had 7 in all


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

lol! you cant get my wife out! She hates SasuNaru! She only wrote that for the festival! why do you think that she stopped it? I said i didn't like it and she just stopped writing it... got to love her!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> dude... dont put your real name online! anyways it needs to sound Japanese... how about Kenhia Codi...?



That'll work. and wats so bad bout puttin my real name online?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> lol! you cant get my wife out! She hates SasuNaru! She only wrote that for the festival! why do you think that she stopped it? I said i didn't like it and she just stopped writing it... got to love her!



*Shoots Zanpaktou's in Eoph arms and legs so ehs stuck to the wall then i pull out Byakuyas Zanpaktou and scatters it and makes it tourture Eoph and rape neji_kuns_girl infront of Eoph* did u say something ?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

dude... *KENKAZE NO JUTSU!* *wind surrounds drain killing him and cutting of his dick while releasing Eoph from his bonds* dont mess with a samurai's chick! *pulls out two tensen and prepares to fight*


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

*grabs Neji-kuns girl and runs away at the speed of wind*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 2, 2007)

Eoph_Dono, if you need help fighting someone, I'll help ya.
p.s I added you to my buddy list. Can you add me to yours?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

sure...

Oh and I dont need help with him... he got demoted... i think... Special Jounin < ANBU


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

*Draws sword and uses it to summon Storm Gods Posiden and Thor* Time to die bitch! I may be an academy teacher but I am at Sanin level! (on this thread)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Dude i was an ANBU Reqruite not a real ANBU  and belive it! Kakashi was a ANBU Captain then became Special Jounin > heheh *i am ze god of the forumm(after admins ) so shi-ne!* CUT CUT CUT! summouns army of DragonBall Characters(even goku SSJ4 Gogeta SSJ4 Vegeta SSJ4 ETC! everyone even if they are fusions ) DIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!*everyone attacks*


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

um... that is imposible... KenKaze No Jutsu...*kills them all* Jyuken Bushin! Henge No Jutsu! *turns clones into naruto and Sasuke and makes them kiss distracting drain* *Draws Naginata* weapon masters kick ass! *Charges drain and swipes at head*


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

*drops Naginata and activates seal causing it to explode, Fires Shuriken out of sleeves* Shuriken Kage Bushin No Jutsu! *Shuriken bombard Drain*


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

I gtg now... oh well *Grabs Neji-kun's girl and runs away rescuing her from drain and his annoying attempts at trying to seem not gay...* IM GETTING SOME TONIGHT! oh shit...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

*follows Eoph and Neji-kin's girl, unknown to them i am outside the window watching Eoph get some * *breaks in and steals Neji-kuns girl from Eoph and runs laughing like a maniac* MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! update or i will make u suffer! by raping your girl here infront of you as she is set to the wall and you are being removed of your arms and legs.. *puts Eoph on a metal thingie and puts him in cuffs that drains all Chakra/Ki/Energy/Spirital Power or whatever* they dont call me Mr.Drain for nothing you know ...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 2, 2007)

*slices chains that bound Eoph_Dono* I figured you needed help Eoph_Dono. 
Take this Drain, RASENGAN!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

Umm the binding is unbreakeble and im like god lvl so i flip finger so ure dead*does what i said*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 2, 2007)

Kyuubi- *You forget I'm in here Drain, and I can take you out in one shot. TAKE THIS, ULTIMATE RASENGAN, ONE-SHOT KILL!!*


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2007)

*dodges because i transofmed to ssj4gogeta!*hah.. your nothing Kyuubi!
''BigBang Kamehameha x100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'' *FFIRES AND BLOWS KYUUBI UP* now to continue ..*goes back to touturing Eoph and Neji-Kun's girl


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 3, 2007)

you didnt drain my strength!*Pulls on chains breaking them* Kazemanriki No Jutsu! *A chain made of wind flys at drain constricting him then cutting him in half* ok that is done. *puts a cloaking Jutsu on him and Neji-kun's girl and runs away*


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 3, 2007)

OK OK! move this spam to the InoSakuShine FC! (need to keep it alive some how...)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok update news^_^ I wont update all weekend!

oh and i was thinking about posting this on ff.net but for it turns out you need to save the document in a word processer first... (I work off of my main computer but it blocks fanfiction and NF... so i email it to myself and post it on my dads laptop...) and I dont want to put all of this in a word document on my dads laptop or he might read it... (think about it... I might have to put some lemon in here... ewwwwwwww dad reading my lemon scenes! some of them with me in em!)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2007)

lol that'd be cool  but pleaaaaaaaaaase post it on this weekend  my break from schools stops on monday >_<


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 3, 2007)

um... ok... i will try to post an update but i think i have less then 2hr before i leave...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 3, 2007)

*Chapter 8 part 2 "more... whatever"*

ok... short update


*Spoiler*: __ 




as the medics took Hinata away everyone looked up at the now beeping score board. "Damn that thing is getting annoying..." everyone turned around to see a strange teen with ear length tangled black hair that almost covered his eyes.  

"who the hell are you!" Naruto was caught off guard by the sudden appearance of the teen. He gave him a quick once over, this guy was wearing armor similar to that of the akimichi clan, only it was black as the night sky, he had a four foot katana strapped to his back that had a hilt with a four pronged tsuba.

"why should I tell you runt." the strange guy gave Naruto the once over "annoying voice... blonde hair... spiky! blue eyes... and..." the mans iris (the thingy in your eye that has color) changed to black and narrowed. "ahh... whisker marks on your cheeks... you are Uzumaki Naruto!"

"wuhhh... how did you see my face!" Naruto jumped up and pointed at the strange man.

"hehehe... a special do-jutsu that i developed to help out Jiriaya when we traveled together... allows you to see through clothing and see every detail of someone, used by ANBU to Identify people... among other things..." the mans eyes turned back to the normal brown and re focused. "looks like the next match is about to start!"

"Uchiha Sasuke VS. ... chouonsoku Ankyo. whenever you are ready" the two contestants (SuperSonic^Drain) jumped down and into the arena.

"ah... Uchiha Sasuke... i get to fight to Uchiha!" Ankyo smiled at the thought.

"yeah... to bad... guess this isn't your lucky day!" Sasuke smirked and then activated his Sharingan. "Lets go!" 

Ankyo just smiled and activated his own Jutsu "Kousoku No Jutsu! (Light speed Technique!)" Ankyo disappeared in a burst of speed and reappeared behind Sasuke "Chi Kibori No Jutsu! (Energy Lake Drain Technique)" Ankyo struck Sasuke in the ribcage causing him to double over in pain.

"AHHH!!" Sasuke could feel the Chakra seeping out of him from the point of impact.

"That Technique drains the chakra of your opponent on contact... a week family Jutsu...." Ankyo got back into his stance and disappeared in another burst. only to reappear Infront of a expectant Sasuke. he shot a kick up only to have it blocked and find himself up in the air.

 Sasuke appeared behind Ankyo and pulled his hands back, quickly shooting them forward "Chi Kibori No Jutsu!" Ankyo could feel his energy leaking out of his back where Sasuke had struck him. "Im not done yet!" Sasuke swong his arm around and used it as leverage to get himself ontop of Ankyo. He pushed himself off and was higher in the air. 

"H-how did you copy my move!" Ankyo stammered. 

"The Sharingan sees all... Katon: Goukakyuu No Jutsu!" a fire ball shot out of Sasuke's mouth and engulfed Ankyo. "Its over..." Sasuke turned around and started walking back to the stands, disengaging his Sharingan.

"Not quite." Ankyo appeared infront of him and kicked him full in the face."I dont stay down that easily..." 

back up in the stands Naruto was watching the fight, taking in every detail. "who is that kid? he is taking on Sasuke as if it is no problem at all!" 

"well... Sasuke isn't exactly the strongest Ninja... He is quite weak after all..."




Ok guys sorry... have to end it here


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 3, 2007)

i will finish it later...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2007)

Awsome! wait .. that was my char  !?! Awsome ! i pwn sasuke yay


----------



## txsfld (Mar 4, 2007)

good job eoph


----------



## InoSakuShine (Mar 4, 2007)

Awww but I love Sasuke. Good battle scene. Man I love this fic...!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 4, 2007)

ok updating the scene


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 4, 2007)

DAMN IT!!! IT WONT LET ME UPDATE!!!!!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 4, 2007)

ok update monday...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 5, 2007)

Updating later today... going to try and finish up the exams...

oh Character list:
Chouonsoku Ankyo - drain... he figured it out...
Uchiha Itachi - Im making that you, Uchiha.Itachi. hope you dont mind not being OC...
Kenhia Codi - Uzumaki_Naruto91
Pervert chick - InoSakuShine... she wrights fan fics... what?
Gaara - Gaara... duh retards...
Eoph - Me... you guys are idiots...
more names when they come into the story!


----------



## txsfld (Mar 5, 2007)

Eoph i meant to ask you to take a look at this and tell me if its worth it to keep writing and make my own ff if i get idont know maybe five yes i will keep writing i know its not good considering it is my first try people please give me good and bad criticism it will only help me make my decision


*Spoiler*: __ 



"I-I'm sorry Naruto," whispered Hinata as she lie fading in Naruto's warm embrace. 
     "It's okay Hinata it's not your fault," Naruto answered, as a tear ran down his face and fell on to Hinata's. She was dying and he could not stop it.
    "N-Naruto I-I l-love y..." those were the last words from Hinata's mouth. Naruto sat wondering why it had been her and not him who had died. He had to live with the guilt, the what ifs like what if he had dived in front of her. He was so confused, but at that very moment he looked up and fire burned in his eyes.
   "I will kill you no matter what!" screamed Naruto. Orochimaru then summoned one of his snakes and rode off knowing full well Naruto could not beat him in his weakened state, emotionaly and physically. Naruto started to punch the ground. He could not stop.
   "Why""why""why", he kept asking himself. His hand was bleeding pretty badly when he came to his senses, he suddenly became overwhelmed at the thought of someone he loved was lying only inches from him, but there was no life in them. He sat huddled up. After about ten minutes he decided it would be best to bring Hinata to her family. He picked her up and started to walk towards Konoha.


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 5, 2007)

finally got around to reading the last few pages of the thread, i will destroy you eoph even if it means ending this fic forever... on second thought maybe i should wait till your in a dark corner and no one knows it was me... or ....*shoves grenade down eoph's trhoat* ha yes!!!!!! what u gon do 'bout it everybody... *all but dead body of eoph throws kunai*... pbbbb *substitution jutsu* *runs and hides in far away corner where none can find ever* 
p.s. none of this will happen if the me bashing stops
p.p.s. and if i recieve a girl
p.p.p.s. where is the nearest grenade store


----------



## txsfld (Mar 5, 2007)

eoph how do i get my story into a spoiler please tell me it is better for posting

ps always remember the golden rule "Golden people rule!"


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 5, 2007)

I liked it! to bad Hinata died... oh update whenever my computer stops gaying out...

It starts to get funny towards the end... oh and a supprise for drain and Uzumaki!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 5, 2007)

araagfan said:


> eoph how do i get my story into a spoiler please tell me it is better for posting
> 
> ps always remember the golden rule "Golden people rule!"



araagfan, to put your story into a spoiler, highlite(sp?) the text then press the button that has "Sp" on it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Like this.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 5, 2007)

*Chapter 8 part 1 part 2 "and more prelims..."*

Ok... This is like the third time I am wrighting this part...


*Spoiler*: __ 




"The kid needs to realize that the Sharingan drains his chakra to fast... and he doesn’t have nearly enough chakra to maintain it for long..." The man looked at the young Uchiha’s struggle. "The Sharingan has its benifits... but he needs to learn more about it before he goes and tries something like this... using a Sharingan for a  whole fight... that is either very gutsy or very stupid..."

_ ‘Damn it! At this rate I wont be able to fight...’ _ Sasuke looked up into the stands and saw the new person up by his team with the Sharingan he could read the mans lips _ ‘He’s right... Got to disengage the Sharingan if I want to win this!’ _ Sasuke closed his eyes and when he opened them the coma’s were gone.

"Looks like the kid might have some brains after all... hey Itachi! Your brother isn’t a total dobe after all..." the guy looked up and smiled at Itachi who had just appeared.

"You are right Eoph-san... Maybe I should have put more training into stamina..." Itachi looked on at his brother _’still... I thought he would have figured out that you need to use the Sharingan sparingly... you cant use it for every opponent... Eoph-san needed to give him that hint for him to figure it out...‘_

"Oh? You cant maintain that eye any longer? Well then time for me to finish this! Final move! "Ichimokusan, Asshi! (Ultimate speed, Crush to death!)"" Anyko charged at Sasuke with full intent to kill, as he traveled he broke the sound burrier causing a gust of wind to blow at Sasuke and lead directly to him.

"Fire beats wind! "Katon: Goukakyuu No Jutsu!"" a great fire ball was launched at Anyko and the wind just made it more powerful. Anyko couldn’t dodge as the ball of fiery pain hurtled towards him. He was engulfed and covered in first and second degree burns. Sasuke started to walk away only to collapse in front of the stairs from chakra exaustion.

"Winner Uchiha Sasuke!" there were cheers, mostly from Sakura, Ino cheered but only half heartedly Sasuke was seeming less and less perfect every day. "Next Match Inuzuka Kiba Vs Kenhia Codi!"

Two people went down to the arena, one with a dog on his head, the other with hands in his pockets... (I couldn’t come up with any thing for the way you look... sorry ^_^) "Yahoo! Looks like this will be a quick one... he seems week right Akamaru?"

The small white dog sitting under Kiba’s hood responded with a bark"Ra Ra!" (Dogs don’t say bark...)

"Ok then lets go!" Kiba got into a fighting stance while the kid just looked at him. Kiba charged at the kid.

"Tama!(Sphere!)" the kid thrust a ball of chakra into the Kiba’s stomach sending him flying. (A/N: not Rasengan! This ball is just a thrust of energy... like a Jyuken only it doesn’t break the skin.)

"That was some punch!" Kiba got up and brushed himself off "But that wont keep me down! Come on Akamaru!" Akamaru jumped onto Kiba’s back "Gijyuu Ninpou!" Kiba started to take on the charicteristics of his pet. "Lets finish this quick! "Juujin Bushin!"" Akamaru transformed into a clone on Kiba "Lets go! "Gatsuuga!"" they both started spining and charged at Codi.

"Itai tama!(Painful Sphere!)" a red ball of Chakra appeared in Codi’s hands and he thrust it at one of the spirals, hoping it would dispel the technique. One of the spirals stopped and the user was flung into the wall, they then 

transformed back into Akamaru, Codi realized that Kiba was still coming at him and turned around in time to receive a face full of claws.

"Damn it! You hurt Akamaru! Now you die!" Kiba launched into another barrage of solo Gatsuuga attacks at Codi who was barley managing to dodge them.

_’guess I will have to use it before the finals if I wish to survive...‘_ when Kiba came for one final strike Codi cupped both his hands and then struck them together. "Kago Tama! (Divine Protection Sphere!)" a burrier of chakra formed around his body protecting him from Kiba’s onslaught _’this is taking to much chakra... and the dog will wake up soon... got to finish this!‘_ Codi quickly took his hands apart and splayed his fingers "Saku! (Burst!)" the sheild 
surrounding him burst in an explosion of chakra.

"Shit!" Kiba barley managed to turn in time and was hit a glancing blow which sent him flying.

"Damn it missed..." Codi fell forwards from lack of chakra, creating spheres of the stuff took a lot out of him... soon after he fell over Kiba slowly pulled himself up and went to check on Akamaru.

"Winner Inuzuka Kiba!" Team 2 cheered for their team mate "Next Match Gaara Vs Rock Lee"

"YOSH! I knew I would be next!" a green spandex wearing Ninja that we all love to... twitch at the sight of... jumped down into the arena. "Gaara! I look forwards to fighting you!"

The sand nin looked confused "You wish to die? Oh well, atleast it will make me feel _alive_!" Gaara’s sand shot the cork holding it in at lee who deftly caught it.

"Ok then... lets begin!" Lee shot at Gaara and rapidly started to pound away at him with an annoying form of Tia-Jutsu.

"Hey Itachi-kun... when did Gai shrink?" Eoph looked at the little fighter amused.

"That is his ‘prodigy’... the kid cant do any nin or gen jutsu... but it looks like he fights pretty well..." Itachi was getting interested in this fight, he had his Sharingan engaged since Sasuke’s fight and he was gaining a lot of powerful techniques from these ninja.

"Well... I hope he didn’t become just like gai... that would be too creepy" Eoph shuddered at the thought of two Maito Gais

"You have no idea how creepy it is..." a girl in a Chinese shirt with two buns on her head walked up to the former ANBU friends.

"God help me... why did I come back!" Eoph turned back to the fight but not before he heard...

"Take em off Lee!" he turned in time to be blinded by a creepy smiling, green mushroom with very fuzzy _things..._ above its eyes.

"Realy? Here? Ok Gai-sensei!" Lee started jumped up onto the stone fingers and started to remove...

"What is he doing?"

"What. The. Fuck!"

"OH MY GOD!"

"..."

"The weights lee... I meant the weights... put your pants back on..." Gai closed his eyes and covered his face with his hands.

"Sorry Gai-sensei!" Lee blushed... he remembered that Gai sensei told him only to do the youthful training of "Naked running and jumping jacks while Gai-sensei watches" when they were in private.. Oopsy...

"Come on lets get this fight going... I want to LIVE!" Gaara watched in annoyance as Lee pulled his pants back on and then threw the weights off the side of the fingers. Leaving huge craters on the sides of it.

"Gai is still to much..."Eoph covered his face feeling sorry for Gai’s team.

"You said it..." TenTen did the same.

"Eoph-kun!" A kunai flew directly at Eoph who simply let it connect with his armor as it would be easyer to let the armor do its job then to catch or block the stupid pointy thing...

"There is only one person who would..." Eoph never got to finish this sentence because he was glomped by a very... who can ever tell what mood she is in?... Anko...

"Lets go!" Lee charged at Gaara and started circling him in a very familiar way. He then appeared inside of Gaara’s guard and attacked before his sand had a chance to react. He started kicking him up into the air and then winced in pain before he could get him all the way up...

_’now is my chance!‘_ Gaara used the sand to teleport out of that situation and just left his shield as a shell for the annoying green thingy to deal with. Gaara went over to the corner of the ring and started playing a solo round of hacky sac, waiting for Lee to finish.

"Omote Renge!" Lee brought the empty husk that he thought was Gaara down to the stadium floor with a crash. "Yosh! I win!" Lee was estatic until he looked in the corner and saw Gaara with a hacky sac made of sand.

"Ju Ichi (11), Ju Ni(12), Ju San(13), Ju Shi(14)..."Gaara was up to fourteen hits before the rude green mushroom interupted him and made him miss. "ok you are ready to fight now then?" Gaara smiled and started sending waves of sand at Lee

"WHAT!!! HOW!!! WHEN!!! WHY!!! GAI-SENSEI!" Lee was dodging the sand while looking compleatly confused... poor little Renge master... (yes i am awear that that is the name of someone in the forums... no this isn't there character...)

"Damn that little red head is good... and how does he do that with the sand?" Eoph was looking at Gaara confused he turned to Naruto, "Naruto... do you know about..."

"Yes..." Naruto knew what Eoph was talking about.

"can you... talk to him?" Naruto nodded "ask him if that is the power of one of his... freinds..." Naruto closed his eyes.

A moment later Eoph had his answer "yup... that kid has the Ibi in him..."

"this will be a very interesting fight..." Eoph turned back to the match at hand.



End!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 5, 2007)

Dude, I can't believe you had me lose!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 5, 2007)

i had both of you guys lose...

INOSAKUSHINE PICK A NAME SO I CAN PUT YOU IN! i need some more Konochi for this thing! Temari cant be the only Konochi in the finals!

Get your E-Husband if you want a guy... i could use more readers...

oh and i am thinking about posting this on FF.net... just need to convert it into a word doc...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2007)

Why did you have ome lose to a fucking looser sasuke with no chakra !!! MAKES ME LOOK NOOBISH! DIE EOPH! YPU WILL PAY! RIGHT Naruto !?!?!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 6, 2007)

you lost because i need Sasuke to fight at the finals... oh and Uzumaki lost because he is going to be in the chasing gaara scene... maybe you will be in it to... I am suprised no one commented on Gaara playing Hacky sac durring the Omote Renge... oh well...


----------



## txsfld (Mar 6, 2007)

eoph good fight
 ps can i have a character i have name already if can Fu Long it means tiger dragon in cantonese
 pss can you help me with a title for my ff i have already written out about 3 and a half pages i just need a title
 psss thanks naruto uzimaki 91 for the tip


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 6, 2007)

Darky^Sonic said:


> Why did you have ome lose to a fucking looser sasuke with no chakra !!! MAKES ME LOOK NOOBISH! DIE EOPH! YPU WILL PAY! RIGHT Naruto !?!?!



Actually, I dont mind as long as I'm in the Gaara chasing scene. and Eoph, I have an idea about how my character look, he wears a jumpsuit like Naruto's except its black and glasses like Shino's. Man that was strange for Gaara, playin hacky sac.


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

i just thought about something could i have a character i just thought of a name too, umm im thinkin Kageshika, aka shadow assasin i think, oh and id like to add one thing


*Spoiler*: __ 




if u decide to add me my freind
don't describe me as i really look or pain will come your way


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 7, 2007)

er... no... on the name... that is just stupid...

oh and why dont you want to be described as a red head who is giant, grins like a moron, and hunches over... oh i see... hahahahahaha I am evil!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 7, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> *er... no... on the name... that is just stupid...*
> 
> oh and why dont you want to be described as a red head who is giant, grins like a moron, and hunches over... oh i see... hahahahahaha I am evil!



I agree ... i mean everyone in my class always comes up with name lames like Killer_Man and im like ... wtf ? newbs


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 7, 2007)

got a name for you! Naruto freak your name is... Seihaku koumou! um...  never mind that might be mildly insulting... ok so very insulting... oh well...


----------



## txsfld (Mar 7, 2007)

are you talking about my name or narutofreak 1000


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 7, 2007)

oh update tommorow... sort of got wrighters block when it comes to the Gaara Lee fight... + i wouldn't mind if some people would post their prefered Jappanese names... and who they would like to be paired with...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 7, 2007)

Narutofreak's name...

dont worry i wont make anyone's name bad... except for his... *Gives evil glare to NarutoFreak*


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 7, 2007)

ok... ok... everyone! listen up! only use this page to post names! anyother post i suggest you just PM the person it was ment to and quote what the post said...  only post your name in my fic! If you post anything else I will give you a neg rep... starting as soon as i post this... ok go! only your name...

ex;
I would post: Eoph 

Weapon's master, Wind manipulator, academy jutsus, steel manipulating kekkei genkai

Ok get it? good! NO FIGHTING!

YAY! you guys followed directions! *gives cookie to everyone*

ok...
most of you guys over powered yourlselves... 

Drain- your character has already been made sorry ^_^ and i gave you a kekkei genkai... you have the ability reach super sonic speeds... even Lee cant do that... Grass village Ino

NarutoFreak- ok ok fine! you are red moon (still gay) ... you can be like an undead monkey (I need something to hit with a sword) like in Pirates of the Carribiean... i know i spelled that wrong...  anyways that is what you are! the stress releaver! whenever anyone is     ed off they just hit you with something... hahahaha im glad this is good... 

Uzumaki- NO! you cant Have Naruto and Sasuke's moves! I gave you the sphere techniques because i couldn't give you Rasengan... dont worry you will have a Chidori like sphere... Hinata for you

yuugaoambu- ok... your nick name is yuuga... i dont feel like typing that name to much...
Sure... Not to powerful and your kekkei genkai is just part of your clan... good choice btw that is sort of what Neji-kun's     's character is going to be like...
You can have Itachi... well if he wants you to be with him (He is a person in the forums)
Oh and the "Harder" isn't a harem... It is just humor...


ArtsaBang- Thank you... yeah I know my story is very choppy... I have to work on the flow of Dialogue and just the general movement of the storry... you want a character? Maybe in the second one? (Deidara?)

Drk Hokage -Toshiro... sure why not... give me some techniques you want...

araagfan - ok got it! you did good, didn't over power yourself at all!
infact im giving you some extra stuff because you were good... unlike drain... you have a staff which has some secret techniques... I cant make you from sound... to evil for a monk... you can just be from a temple inside the fire country. oh and you get Temari

oh and everyone dont forget to add what village you hail from... (accept if you have a character in one of the clans... like Nara, Hyuuga, Uchiha, Aburame... you get the picture...) If you didn't notice i didn't include what village you were from in the fights...

Oh and no update until friday... sort of stuck on fights and character development... plus waiting for InoSakuShine and everyone else to make a character...


----------



## txsfld (Mar 7, 2007)

ok i want my name to be Keikan Kenshiko it means fierce saber tooth/tiger
basics academy stuff and tigerstyle kung fu (claws/ short weapons) 
 he wears traditional orange buddhist monk clothes and has a shaved head


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 7, 2007)

OK
Name: Kenhai Codi
Attacks: Ninjutsu and Taijutsu master; All the sphere attacks you had him do in the fight against Kiba and his ultimate techniques: Chidori Wind Blade and Chidori Rasengan Combonation(sp?)
Looks: Black version of Naruto's jumpsuit, glasses like Shino's


----------



## yuugaoambu (Mar 8, 2007)

I support the Naru-harem idea; so bad this is a Naru-Kara FF, I guess I'll wait for the "Harder" FF, I expect Naru-harem on that one...
Since I'm a girl and you said you want more female characters in your FF, you might add me if you want to.  If you want to change the name it's OK, but if you don't want to think much about it I can give you some ideas:

Village: Hidden Leaf Village
Name: Hyuuga Yuugao
Chakra type: Wind / water
Skills: High level ninjutsu and taijutsu; genjutsu average skills.
Kekkei Genkai: Byakugan
Special attacks: Anything up to your convenience/imagination
Looks: 1.67m tall, weight 55kg, very long, black hair, Hyuuga's eyes, comfortable black miniskirt, always wearing a silvered necklace.

By the way, if you decide to include me as a character, can I have Itachi? (if he is taken, then can I have Kabuto? if that is troublesome for the plot, then maybe Neji?)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2007)

Name: Chouonsoku Ankyo
Chakra Manipulation: Lightning
Skills: High level lightning Ninjutsus and a bit over avarage Tajiutsu and High Level Genjutsu
Kekkei: Ankyo has a Unknown Kekkei that can copy almost anymore like the Sharingan but still gives much Knowlage about seals and other things and it also gives a 360Degres veiw like the Byukugan(Haven't come up with a name yet)
Outfit: Ankyo wears a Big sword with him on his back, he has a long white cloak a bit like akatsuki's only that its white and have Black angels on it, he also wears Military green baggy pants and a tight black shirt inside the coat so he can sho off his muscles when he takes the cloak of.
Looks: Ankyo is kinda big very good built person and he has black long straight and soft hair and has clear Ocean Blue eyes but when he puts on his Kekkei Genkai he gets clear green eyes. hes is about 159cm tall and wheigts about 65kg(thanks to the muscles ). And Ankyo also wears a mast to cover half his face like kakashi.


----------



## ArtsaBang (Mar 8, 2007)

Pretty good, a little choppy, some grammar mistakes, but overall a pretty good storyline.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2007)

Well i guess i could come from .... Grass village ?


----------



## txsfld (Mar 8, 2007)

mine can come from the sound village yah youre right sound is to evil fire country is good


----------



## txsfld (Mar 8, 2007)

eoph the fire country is good tiger style kung fu has fire charateristics


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 8, 2007)

two things one you stink  and... if i am comic releif guy, make it something goooooooooood to laugh at o yeah a 3rd thing, my name shall be Aka Gekou which means Red Moonlight plzzzzzz p.s. im from the hidden sand village or leaf whatever you want


----------



## txsfld (Mar 9, 2007)

can my character have temari you know opposites attract


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 9, 2007)

fine i accept your decision just make it seem more funny than stupid... plz oo oo-aa,aa oo, oo-aa, aa


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 9, 2007)

*Chapter 8 part 3! "Finaly the end of prelims!"*

Long time no update... here it is!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Lee was dodging sand for his life 'who is this guy? How could he escape from the Omote Renge!' 

?You sure are a fast little bug! Time to squish you!?Gaara shot his other hand forwards as if he was grabbing for Lee. The sand started to swirl around him and soon Lee was back to dodging for his life.

?I wonder if I can do that...? Eoph looked down at his hands ?I will have to try after these exams...? 

A blond haired Konochi had worked her way over to the Konha side ?Its not likely that you could... that Jutsu is special... only Gaara can do it...? they all turned back to the match which was continuing down below.

?You are very good at dodging you little runt!? Gaara shot more sand towards Lee.

?I am sorry! It looks like I will have to use my ace in the whole!? Lee stood up strait and looked at Gaara. ?Second Gate Kia!? Lee looked like he was getting a concentrating ?Third Gate Kia!? Lee looked like he was forming a hemorrhoid ?Fourth Gate Kia!? Lee looked like the hemorrhoid had popped ?Fifth Gate! Kia!?  The hemorrhoid lee had formed moved into his brain and exploded. 

?NANI! Gia! You taught him that!? Kakashi had appeared in with the now reuniting Jounin. ?are you sure he can handle it??

?Yosh! He is my prise student! His flames of youth and passion burn bright!? Gia was being... Gai...

?I think that means: Yes, he is good.? Kakashi translated for all the group.

?Good... would      to see that poor kid die... we should step in if this gets bad...? Kurenai saw that Gaara was toying with that poor boy.

Lee charged in and started kicking Gaara, he sent the red haired boy up into the air. ?Take that!? Lee kicked Gaara away from him self then disappeared, reappearing behind him. ?And that!? Lee continued kicking and punching Gaara until he felt like he could go no more. ?AND THE FINISHER!? Lee grabbed Gaara and pulled him up ?I'm ending this!? He sent a knee into Gaara's stomach causing him to cry out in pain and fold over, Lee used this opportunity to send an Elbow into Gaara's head.

?Ouch that looked like it hurt...? Gaara was sitting on the ground, a half finished sand castle sitting in front of him. Lee took this moment to look down.

?NOT AGAIN!? and with that he landed on his head and the energy boost from the gates wore off. Gaara looked at lee who was on the ground he just shrugged and put up his hands.

?I guess i will finish it... he was fun...? Gaara pulled his arms up slowly and sighed. He sent the sand towards Lee who was starting to get up. ?Time to DIE!? Gaara closed his fists and the sand shot at Lee. In a flash Gai was down protecting his prized student. ?Why! Why do you protect him! He failed you! Why protect him!? Gaara clutched at his head with one hand. 

?Because his Flames of youth burn bright! He Is my student and someone preciouses to me!?Gia said  and Neji wont do       Jumping jacks for me...  Gia struck the Gia pose and smiled, causing Gaara to go temporarily blind, giving him enough time to get Lee to medics.

?Winner, Gaara! Next Match TenTen Vs Temari? the two     s looked at each other and then jumped down into the arena.


(No change to the fight)

?Winner Temari.? the announcer looked up at the board. ?Next match Keikan Kenshiko VS... everyone has fought... Keikan Kenshiko Wins...? Everyone's jaws dropped.

?Nani!!? After we worked... hard... to get here...? Naruto thought for a moment... all he did was make a fire      clone... Karasu just used Shiriken, Gaara basically just side stepped and close lined Lee... Ok... so maybe everyone didn't try so hard... but Kiba had to work hard... and so did Shikamaru... sort of... Kin didn't work very hard... ok so maybe this wasn't such an uproar...

?well... looks like most of the my team made it! Well done!? Itachi was giving the group the most praise he ever gave. ?Hinata is the only one who didn't make it... but she almost did... if it wasn't for someone!  Teaching her moves that use to much chakra!? Itachi sent Karasu a fake angry look.

?well you know she could never beat Neji in Jyuuken... so I made something that was better! If she had more chakra she would have won easy... looks like you will have to teach her how to improve her chakra stores...? Karasu smiled up at Itachi.

?well...? Itachi was interrupted by the Hokage.

?Congratulations on passing to all the Genin! Now on to the third test?(Insert talk about third test) ?so you have one month to train... better get started? and with that the old man walked off. 

?Yes! We made it!? Naruto pumped his hand in the air, he then turned to Karasu and gave her a kiss. He whispered into her ear ?Karasu-chan... what happens if we both make it to the last match... I-I don't think i could fight you...?

?If we both make it... then I will forfeit! So that you can become a Chunin and live your dream!? Karasu hugged Naruto, who was feeling very great full that he had such an excellent     friend. 

?Ok listen up you maggots!? Anko had detached herself from Eoph's neck long enough to do her job. ?Each one of you will pick a number. The number will then be used to see who you fight!? all of the contestants nodded. ?As this guy passes just take your number and wait for instructions.?

The man with the box came around.

Naruto looked at his number ?1... how fitting...? Naruto smiled at his own joke.

Shikamaru looked at his ?3... I wonder who i will have to face...? 

Kin looked down, hoping she didn't get Naruto ?4...?

Karasu nodded ?Five isn't so bad?

?6... nice!? Temari looked around at everyone's numbers

?2... I should have gotten number one...? Kiba looked up from his card.

Keikan looked at his ?7... a humble number?

?I hope whoever i fight is strong...? Gaara looked at his card which had an 8 drawn on it.

?9...? Shino just stared on into space

?10 is the only number left... Sasuke isn't here so he will be number ten!?  

?Ok everyone know your number? Good! Then here is how the matches are going to go!?

1VS2 3VS4 5VS6 7VS8 9VS10
   |      |      |       |      |  Intermission
      VS   VS     VS    VS
        |       |        |       |  Intermission
           VS     VS      VS
             |        |        | Intermission
                Free For All!


?And that is how it is going to go! Any questions?? Kiba raised his hand ?Good! Now go on! You only have a month so get moving!? and completely ignoring Kiba's question Anko sent the Genin on their way. 

"So Itachi-sensei... which one of us are you going to train?" Karasu and Naruto were leaving with Itachi.

"er... Sasuke... he needs to learn how to use the Sharingan better... nothing personal... infact I might even give him over to Kakashi seeing as he doesn't have any students to train..." Itachi     d showing favoritism.

"If you dont mind... I would love to train Naruto... and I am sure i could find a trainer for Karasu..." Eoph had caught up with the group. "how about... Tsunade? she owes me a favor or two..." Eoph smiled at the memory

____Flash Back____

"GIVE IT!" Eoph was holding a bottle above Tsunade's head

"Not until you give me back my money!" Tsunade shot for the bottle only to have it hefted away by long senbon comming out of Eoph's finger tips.

"eww... stop ruining the sake with your creepy kekkei genkai!" Tsunade punched Eoph in the face sending him flying. "ok fine... i owe you one for the cash..." 

___Back in present___

"Tsunade owes you a favor!" Karasu was amazed. 

"yeah... I loaned her some money to pay off he debts... ok so i loaned her alot of money... so lets just say she owes me about... 1... ok 2 million ryu in favors..." Karasu's jaw dropped... Tsunade, the great Sannin owed that much... wow... "so Tsunade a good enough replacement for Itachi?" 

Karasu nodded vigerously "YES! THANK YOU!" Eoph found himself glomped.

"Its not that big of a deal..." Itachi scoffed "Tsunade owes the Uchiha about that much too... I could have gotten her for you..." and with that Itachi stalked away.




not to bad... ok so it was bad... but hey i tried...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice  who do i get to train with :0 ?


----------



## txsfld (Mar 9, 2007)

my guy has to fight Gaara plus does that mean my match with gaara never happens or is that later in the chasing gaara scene im confused


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 9, 2007)

first: Drain you failed remember?

Second: dont worry... I have it all planned... sort of... ok so i am making it up as I go along... just like the real wrighters of Naruto!

oh and third: go to Vs. Debates and make a custom avitar of how you want your character to look... here is mine



his hair is a little long but it is basicly the same... armor to puffy though...


----------



## txsfld (Mar 9, 2007)

sorry eoph i cant but i can give a detailed description

shaved head brown eyes no eyebrows orange clothes staff with ancient encantations his sleeves hide his hands and and small tiger claws in battle a mark on his back glows his eyes turn black all around he wears orange pants and ninja shoes
<------Eoph he kind of looks like that , that was my orignal Keikan Kenshiko


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> first: Drain you failed remember?
> 
> Second: dont worry... I have it all planned... sort of... ok so i am making it up as I go along... just like the real wrighters of Naruto!
> 
> ...



How do u make those chars Eoph ? can u give me the exakt link to do it ?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 9, 2007)

you go to Vs. Debates then go to Dream Avitar Creater... 

Yeah i can see what you mean... no staff and monk cloths... I couldn't do it either...

OH MY GOD!!!WHO GIVES A      ABOUT ANNA NICOLE! SHE WAS JUST A SLUT WHO ODed! stop caring about it! why do people care more about her then Iraq! god i hate this world... i dont know why america has to be so... annoying... why cant we kill all the stupid people?

Power Puff Girls Doujin  is the link to the avitar creater


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2007)

dont find ... >_<

EDIT: dude i was .net... so no wonder i didnt find.
EDIT2: made one:


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 9, 2007)

ok just to show you how big the NaruSasu problem is... here are the search results for Naruto Adopted on FF.net
72
now this is results without NaruSasu
67...
that means that Sasuke addopts and bumps... for lack of a better word... Naruto in 5 ficks.. fan girls are sick...
for a better look i am just going to look up Naruto that will take all fics where Naruto is in them...
20212 record(s) found
ok now without SasuNaru or NaruSasu
10156 record(s) found

do you see the problem?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2007)

Actually you can pull off a monk look with the Sari


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 9, 2007)

ok... (I just started using it...)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2007)

Ive been on Gaia for 3-4 years so I know all the gimmicks with avatars.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 9, 2007)

cool... so you are going to be Ginshin in my fic...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah. It seems pretty cool.


----------



## txsfld (Mar 9, 2007)

is my character ok eoph this is just a doodle so my real character is a little different


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 9, 2007)

yes... it looks good... oh and love your sig... I am the same way only with a shotgun... I dont feel like     ing squrils i just like          them... they are a pain to skin though... btw if you kill it you eat it...


----------



## txsfld (Mar 9, 2007)

ill draw some more and show you tomorrow these will be more like i described 
this is the new version of him eoph that is the symbol on his back tell me if you liked the other one better because ill switch back to the other avatar


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, Eoph, heres what my guy looks like, except with ninja sandels:


----------



## yuugaoambu (Mar 10, 2007)

I've finished mine... Should I keep the cat? It looks kind of cute...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2007)

or wait .. heres an updated version of my char and HOW DO U FIND FORHEADPROTECTORS ?!?!?


----------



## txsfld (Mar 10, 2007)

eoph i changed back to the original avatar because i liked that better 
what do you think of the symbol


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 10, 2007)

ok guys sorry for not responding...

first to drain : No... I told you I already made your char. and he isn't made of fire...

here it is... not to fancy but atleast he isn't made of fire...
Uzumaki... why does he have swords?

yuuga... sure why not... maybe you can have cat summons or something...

araagfan- i didn't see any new pics... i logged off early last night...

oh and you just search for Ninja head band to find forehead protecters


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2007)

Well if i remove the fire swords then  ?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 10, 2007)

Can you give me the link where i can try my hand on making it.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 10, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> Uzumaki... why does he have swords?



Because he carries them around when he goes anywhere and uses them if his other attacks dont' work


----------



## txsfld (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry eoph but i did not like them so my character stays the same except now everybody knows what the symbol looks like


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 11, 2007)

i found sauske




Item List:
Blue Flame Shoes
Dark Star
Dark Star
In Da Hood Blue Sweater
Steel-plated Ninja Band
Warm Starter Khaki Shorts

Estimated Total: 791,126 Gold
(Estimated with known item values on 11 March 2007)


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 11, 2007)

here is my char 


edit: 2nd version hair more my style


its what it would look like if eoph didn't make me a monkey


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 12, 2007)

narutofreak1000 said:


> here is my char
> 
> 
> 
> its what it would look like if eoph didn't make me a monkey



HAHAHAHA no it would look like a red head... ok so brown... but still it would have a sort of hunched back and no sword... would always have a goofy grin... and... i dont know... a kunai up its ass or something lol

ok enough Narufreak bashing... ok so you can never have to much...

anyways update tonight... I think...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2007)

u better update


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 12, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> HAHAHAHA no it would look like a red head... ok so brown... but still it would have a sort of hunched back and no sword... would always have a goofy grin... and... i dont know... a kunai up its ass or something lol
> 
> ok enough Narufreak bashing... ok so you can never have to much...



Is there a reason u must remind people things 1, and 2 $5 says almost no one made their char look exactly like them... especially with weapons so


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 12, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Ok, Eoph, heres what my guy looks like, except with ninja sandels:



Uzumaki, u can find ninja sandels  bye typing flame shoes, thats what i have


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok I changed my guy:


----------



## txsfld (Mar 12, 2007)

eoph r u gonna update or what


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 12, 2007)

waaaaah why no update ur mean... oh well it could be worse u could be dead... oh wait that's right i killed you this afternoon after u kicked me...................

*Spoiler*: __ 




.........not(including him kicking me)

*Spoiler*: __ 




ok maybe thats what i was thinking of doing though today


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2007)

Uppdate :/ ? but well ill wait.


----------



## txsfld (Mar 13, 2007)

hey guys if you liked my snippet of my ff come check it out its the promise in the blood of a friend one ps eoph you already know it because i have not typed anymore lately thanks for the title


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 14, 2007)

ok guys NO UPDATE UNTIL FRIDAY!!! I told Naruto freak to tell you, direct all your anger to him!!!

anyways no update because well i got banned from computer, posting this durring my free period... I might be able to update by typing the update up at school but it will take about... three days for update... so lets just say update friday at the earlyest... I will Introduce some of the new characters, such as my e-wife and... that other hyuuga who i forgot her name... anyways update later... eventualy... ok so sort of soon... stupid lab days...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 14, 2007)

narutofreak1000 said:


> waaaaah why no update ur mean... oh well it could be worse u could be dead... oh wait that's right i killed you this afternoon after u kicked me...................
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



you didn't kill me... you cant match me in a fight even if you are three times my size lol! I was the best in my rank at sparing! or did you already forget how i used to be able to beat you with my arms behind my back lol (ok so i just didn't punch... i used arms to block...)

anyways remember... you proved that you are worthless when it comes to killing 
Eoph:"how are you going to kill me?"

NaruFreak:"I have a plan"

Eoph: "whats your plan?"

NaruFreak:"to use my brains!"

Eoph: "to?"

Narufreak:"To make a plan!"

Eoph: "... your an idiot"

NaruFreak:"... to use my...shut up..."

Eoph:"Idiot..."

Dragoondale : "It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool then to speak and remove all doubt"

NaruFreak"what does that mean?"

Eoph:"...exactly... Idiot..."

Dragoon: "... wow you are and idiot..."

NaruFreak: "why?"

Eoph: "lets just say you opened your mouth and removed all doubt"

Narufreak "what?"

Dragoon: "stop talking..."

Eoph: "Idiot..."

and that is something that acutaly happened! glad i could do that! I am bored! Dragoon is my oreo freind! (Black on the outside white on the inside)


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Mar 14, 2007)

ok eoph 2 things
 1that was last year and i know i wasn't thinking that much at the time.
 2 i have an actual plan and it involves one word LANDMINES mwahahaha... or does it... nah ur to funny to kill must keep you around for humor... oh yeah and so everyone else doesn't kill me for discontinuing the fan fic.

p.s. plz end the narufreak bashing, limit to one per thread page


----------



## txsfld (Mar 17, 2007)

eoph why no update


----------



## Omega (Mar 17, 2007)

For GODS SAKES MAN HES ONLY HUMAN!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2007)

Update soon Eoph  ?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry guys... long story short... Black cat, path, long way,... I sort of got stuck comming up with training methods for Eoph to give to Naruto Not to mention how I am going to get Tsunade... sort of wrote myself into a corner... dont worry i will come up with something... I promise an update by... wed. at the latest! Today early evening at the earlyest...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry guy's... No update until... well... thursday of next week... I have a HUGE essay due and I only have... 1/3 of the amount of work reequired... 10 pages shouldn't be hard though... currently this fic is about... 79-83 pages long... so 10 pages isnt a problem... i hope... stupid flow of the essay is just confusing to me... I cant make it go like a story because i need to go in a messed up order...

cause1., cause 2 cause 3, effect1 effect 2 effect 3...

god damn taliban... I DONT give a darn ABOUT THEM!!! WE BOMBED THEM AND NOW THEY ARE ALL PISSING THIER PANTS IN A CAVE!!! why do i have to wright an essay!

ok now that my rant is over i will work on my essay...
ta ta for now...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2007)

You.. will .. die ... i waited .. but no update? *goes on a rampage and killing spree and cuts of Eophs Legs an tourture him*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 20, 2007)

Settle down, Broly. So we have to wait till next Thursday for an update? If you have to make us wait longer than that, I will be severly pissed off.


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Mar 20, 2007)

hello 
good story


----------



## txsfld (Mar 22, 2007)

eoph youre killing us

ps if you have not noticed i have gotten most of my ideas for my character from the book series The Five Ancestors and i was wondering if my guy could carry around the skull of the dead grandmaster of cangzhen temple as a reminder of sworn avengeance against the emperor/ ying


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Mar 25, 2007)

how long until next chapter


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Mar 31, 2007)

go to Darkfireze.proboards46.com if you like naruto


----------



## txsfld (Mar 31, 2007)

eoph r u starting ur other ffs or do you have writers block or something its been a while and its just been me and the steven uchiha kid


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 1, 2007)

man what is takin so long to update?


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Apr 1, 2007)

Eoph will be gone from tomorrow until next Sunday so, expect an update probobly by next weekend or Monday because I can bug him until he updates alright? Thanks for being patient of him


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 1, 2007)

....... Im gonna kill him soon i dont care what excuse he has im just gonna do it!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 2, 2007)

eoph ill wait lol corny naruhina line


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Apr 3, 2007)

hey eoph here is my stepbros char insert him if u want, his name can be Twinkz


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 3, 2007)

RAAAR ME ANGRY, ME WANT UPDATE! And narutofreak1000, not to be nosy, but what happened to your lost friend?


----------



## Omega (Apr 3, 2007)

*throws up from fanfic withdrawal and dies*


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Apr 4, 2007)

Uh, he's coming back today so...I could ask him to update his fic if you guys want ok?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 4, 2007)

please and thank you i hope


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 4, 2007)

thank you

alot


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2007)

Just realize it ! HES GIVEN UP ON THE FF!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 5, 2007)

have faith


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2007)

For someone who hasent updated their ff in half a month?(mayby even much more) no thank you.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Apr 9, 2007)

I asked him and he said he would update it soon -.- *sigh* I promise if he doesn't update within the next week or two, I'll bug him like hell until he does n.n ok? I'll ask him again the next time I talk to him.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 9, 2007)

I hope he'll listen to ya. Because we are gettin pissed off since he hasn't been here to update.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 9, 2007)

*....Chapter 9 part 1*

hehehe... sorry vacation and various bans from the computer... so here it is! and it sucks!

Chapter 9 part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 




?Again!? Eoph was leaning against a tree with a senbon sticking out of his mouth. (and a very dirty book in his hands)


?Come ON!!! why do i have to do this!!? Naruto was rubbing his feet, he was doing a very annoying exercise that used chakra to keep him standing on senbon sicking out of posts on a fence. Needless to say it was quite painful to screw up...


?... not really... but i like watching it...? Eoph looked up from the book and spat out the senbon. ?Ok! Time for real training!?


?...Nani!!?!?!?! IM GOING TO KILL YOU!!!? Naruto's body started its Denomic transformation. 


?Now now... come on... here have this? Eoph threw Naruto a packet of Instant ramen. ?see! Now then, next exorcise you will learn a new Jutsu! It will help you immensely!?


?New Jutsu?? Naruto brightened visibly at the thought. ?... Is it strong...??


?... no...? 


?... yes it is... it just needs to be modified! And the way you modify it is with your Kekei Genkai! So it will help you with learning that to!? Good thing i dodged that...


?COOL!!!? Naruto jumped into the air and pumped his fists at that thought. 


?ok! Well then lets get started... er... what type of chakra do you have? I know you can use all of them with your Kekei Genkai... but usualy you start with one...? Eoph looked at Naruto waiting for a reply.


?er... Chakra type?? Naruto scrached under his chin. 


?shit... that paper is expensive... er... ask the fox to tell you what type you are i dont have yen to burn...? Eoph sat down again.


?ok one-?


?... Fire, wind? The Fox interrupted Naruto.


?second... Fire and wind? 


?Excellent! You can make amazing Jutsu with that combo!? Eoph was happy, a strong combo!  ?The wind came from the Yondiame and the Fire must have come from Kyuubi... this boy is lucky...?


?er... ok so what is the jutsu!? Naruto wanted to get this new jutsu down fast.


?... do you      the time it takes Ramen to cook? Time to make him want this jutsu even more.?


?YEAH!!!? Naruto was getting pumped... over ramen... again...


?... ok a bit to enthusiastic... anyways! Lets show you a way to heat objects remotely! That means you can heat your ramen from across the room! And it is faster then the stove!? Eoph was trying his hardest to get Naruto hyped about the jutsu. 


?COOL!!!? again...


?ok then... all you have to do is... focus your chakra on... er... that branch!? Eoph pointed at a very dry branch on a very dry tree.


?...eh?? Naruto was confused by the very vague instructions.


?oh yeah! Sorry forgot to mention you have to heat it up first... sort of... er... you can do a fire jutsu right?  I      explaining things...?


 ?... well yeah... er... it sort of-?


?Don't think! Just do! Do what you do for the fire jutsu only do it to the branch instead of your hand, then it will start to heat up!? (A/N: im using to much !!!)


?fine fine fine...? Naruto closed his eyes and focused on the branch.


Five Minutes Later


 ?damn this is taking forever? Naruto's brow was furrowed. 


?... not really... just try a bit harder? Eoph was trying to enjoy a good     o book... stupid Naruto


?ok im bored with this... Tyjupe Kage Bushin No Jutsu!? (A/N:... sorry forgot... cant spell it right...)


?oh? So he is making more clones so he learns faster... maybe there is hope for him yet...? Dispite himself, Eoph was impressed with Uzumaki. ?Good job... now learn that jutsu...?


?Thanks! Ok guys lets go! Focus!? the Naruto's all got a stupid look on their face as they focused on the branch.


?lets see what you can do now...? Eoph stared up at the tree ?heat lines... one of them is doing it right...?


Ten More Minutes


?shit cant hold this much longer... Ok everyone lets see what we got!? Naruto dispelled the Kage Bushin and sat down to analyze what he learned. 


?so... try it! Give this your all!? Eoph encouraged Naruto.


?ok then Here i go... wait is this really a jutsu I mean... no hand signs no name... it just se-?


?shut up and do it!? 


?here goes nothing...? Naruto's brow furrowed as he concentrated on the branch. Soon heat waves started forming around the branch and soon it started to brown. Eventually it smoked and then...


?SHIT YOU IDIOT PUT THAT OUT!? Eoph jumped away from the tree as it burst into flames.


?Yata! I did it!... damn im going to burn to      !? Naruto dodged a falling branch of fire. ?Kage Bushin No Jutsu!!!!? the second the kage bushin materialized they disappeared in a poof of smoke. (A/N: Smoke puts out fire,... its a pyro thing... use fire to put out fire... its fun as hell to put out a candle with a match...)


?Good job... now then... go make us some instant ramen... i will be here when you get back...?

With Tsunade

?damn... guess im going to have to go train amother brat...? A certain blond konochi was sitting at a bar with another black haired konochi.


?... another...? Shizune looked at her master. ?damn she is annoying!?(A/N: i just think Shizune should be more feisty!)


?... just get me another sake...? Tsunade finished her bottle and then lade her head down on the table bar.


?na na!? Tonton the big was trying to commuicate a very important point... no one knows what it was but still... it was important!




there you go... er... sort of... eh... just read and tell me what you think... im going to try and update every day this week!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 9, 2007)

ITS ABOUT FREAKIN TIME, EOPH!! Alot of people started to give up on ya.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 9, 2007)

*rubs back of head* ... hehehe sorry about that guys...

Listen i promise i will sort of make it up... ok i dont promise... but still atleast i updated! and im working on getting it up on FF.net for all the people who read stuff there instead... I know i prefer it... maybe when i finish this book...(it will finish right as Naruto gets ready to go on his training trip...)

so anyways... to everyone who has stayed interested in this fic THANK YOU FOR STAYING LOYAL!

and to drain/brolly/ whatever... crazy swedish fans... dont be all angry when i cant update... i usualy have a good reason... usualy...


----------



## Omega (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok how can i say this without you pulling out an oversized zanpoktou to my head?.....I know you said it would suk but that whole time,were you thinking of the new chap(and posting on ff.net) or lounging around because....That last chap sounded like it was a last minute "get out of jail card" so you wouldn't feel the wrath of a bunch of seriously angry fan......no disrespect intended.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 10, 2007)

... lol... it was sort of... I just need to get back into the swing of the story... To much atempted humor in that one...

Ok next part im going to add a bit of Tsunade and Karasu... Maybe some Itachi and Sasuke training to... just... comming up with new training methods is annoying... 

Ok guys i will try and bring this story back to its former glory... or atleast make it tolerable...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 10, 2007)

eoph this is disappointing i stayed loyal and this is what happens what were you doing all that time

ps are going to finish here then go to ff,net im only asking because i cant go there and then i wont be able to see the rest of your ff


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah... wow alot of people hated it... ok... just tell me what was wrong... i think it is just because i was out of the flow of the story... I stoped wrighting for a long time... I will try and update tonight but my parents hate me spending so much time on the computer... I only reply to your comments from school...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2007)

You've been gone for this fecking long and thats the best you can do !?!?!?!? ... you truly are a n00b Eoph .. a n00b .. *takes out ze big band sword n slices of Eoph's leg and well beetween the legs ..* THERE! now you have toi type cause you cant walk or have sex ! MUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2007)

Broly said:


> You've been gone for this fecking long and thats the best you can do !?!?!?!? ... you truly are a n00b Eoph .. a n00b .. *takes out ze big band sword n slices of Eoph's leg and well beetween the legs ..* THERE! now you have toi type cause you cant walk or have sex ! MUHAHAHAHA!


................wow


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

thats intense


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2007)

araagfan said:


> thats intense


Yeah the leg,sure BUT HIS MAN HOOD NO THAT IS ONLY THING IMPORTAN IN A MANS LIFE


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

poor eoph actually he deserved the leg part but his manhood thats brutal


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah thats crazy








Finnaly man i actually forgot what this story was about


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I am still hoping for the best Eoph and Ill support him...ofcourse if he pull another 'retard post' well....


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 11, 2007)

*DEMONIC RASENGAN!!* *strikes Broly in the heart* *THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR MESSIN WITH MY FRIEND!!*


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2007)

*Uses Samehada and absorbs Rasengan* ohhhh... what happend ? i dont remember anything happend for messing with your friend ... *Charges up an energy beam and blows aways Naruto_uzumaki's Legs and manhood and chops it with the fat ass sword* MUHGAHHAAHAH NOW YOU CANT HEAL IT!.. that will happen too anyone who messes with me!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

i use sand tital wave and follow it with sand requiem


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 12, 2007)

Jesus... now i afraid to post the next part of the story... and i was going to post it tonight to... oh well...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2007)

Dude if you promise too Post it tonight ill geive you back ure stuff on your body and ill .. not attack again. no matter how bad it is!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 12, 2007)

*Chapter 9 part 2*

ok here it is!

got a little side tracked...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 9 part 2.

“... well this place hasn't changed much...” Tsunade walked through the streets of Konha as she had in years passed. 

“yeah... Nostalgic isn't it” (A/N: yeah... i      it when they say that to...) Shizune was walking right besides Tsunade, carrying Tonton.

“Je Ne!” Tonton agreed...

“well lets get moving... why aren't there any bars open? Its almost noon!” Tsunade started going into the early stages of withdrawal...

“I'm sure we could find one that is open soon...” Shizune picked up the pace “but first we need to speak with Hokage-sama”

“right... I wonder how old Sarutobi-sensei is doing...” Tsunade continued to walk towards the Hokage tower. 

“I'm sure he is fine... It will be good to see him again...” Shizune started thinking about the Yondiame, “To bad he had to die... he was crazy in bed...” (A/N: Sorry! Just think that is what women really should think like... if they don't already...) 

They walked further until they reached the Hokage tower. There they met with the gaurds who politely let them in to see the Hokage.

“Nice rack” the first guard was new and had never seen Tsunade before...

___With Karasu___

(A/N: I'm going to need more fight scenes to keep you interested)

Karasu jumped back barely dodging two kunai aimed at her head.“Just need to get his back against something...” Karasu flicked her wrists and launched two shuriken at Sasuke. “Shuriken Kage Bushin No Jutsu!” fifty shiriken flew directly at him and peppered his body.

Sasuke disappeared in a poof of smoke and was replaced by a log “Come on you can do better then that! This is supposed to train both of us!” “Katon: Housenka no Jutsu!” six fireballs surrounded Karasu and headed at her from all directions. “Dodge that if you can!”

Karasu did some quick hand signs. (A/N: im going to give her wind and water orientation)“Suiton: Suijinheki!” the water vapor in the air condensed and formed into a shield surrounding Karasu. “I dont think so! ... _but i cant use wind_...” Karasu jumped up at Sasuke and threw a few quick punches at him.

Sasuke dodged a few of the punches then caught one and flipped Karasu over his shoulder and at a tree. Karasu flipped in the air and landed on the tree with her feet she then launched off of it at high speed to and brought her hand down quickly before Sasuke could make any Hand signs. “Ken Kaze No Jutsu!” “Lets see you counter this!”

Sasuke quickly dodged backwards and threw some shuriken only to have them deflected by some thrown kunai. “Ok... That is enough you two... Time for you Sharingan Training Sasuke” Itachi had walked into the clearing and was standing with his hands at his sides (like they were in his pockets... not like the way women do it). He started to walk away and motioned for Sasuke to follow.

“well... now what... My sparring partner is gone... and i shouldn't be able to train with him anymore inorder to keep it fare in the tournament. When is Tsunade going to get here...” Karasu jumped up and threw some shiriken into a target on a tree. She got two bullseyes and one in the outer rim of the target. 

“good Aim... with a bit of work you could be as good as a weapons specialist...” A busty blond (with a couple of cuts on her knuckles from a wall breaking incident involving a new guard) was leaning against a tree. “but your tiajutsu sucks... you couldn't even land a hit on that kid... Sasuke... he just dodged and then caught your punches...”

“humph... he is just fast... If i was as stronger or faster he would be no match for me...” Karasu threw another few shuriken at the tree and this time got closer to three bullseyes. “and who are you to tell me how bad i am... I bet i could beat you! You look like one of toughs Konochi who focuses more on her hair then her skills!” 

Tsunade got pissed at this. "_... Stupid brat! Just because my hair is blond and beutiful doesn't mean I  spend all my time on it!_ Listen you... someone pulled a favor to get me to help you so shut up and let me tell you what to do!” This statement got Karasu's attention.

“... so... you... are...” Karasu was in aw... this was the only woman ever to reach Kage level (sorry female fans but it is a fact...)

“... yeah... I am Tsunade of the Legendary Three!(A/N: Sanin doesn't sound as cool)” Tsunade put her hands at her hips and stood with waves crashing behind her! 

“Wow how did you do that Genjutsu without hand signs!” Karasu was amazed at this feat of power!

“When you are as powerful as me you don't need hand signs for Genjutsu! You should see Maito Gai!” (A/N: I like it when they can see the Anime stuff...) Karasu was brought to aw again by Tsunade's head growing big and her fist growing proportionately while her body remained the same.

“... ok... now time for cool training right!” Karasu was getting pumped at the thought of being trained by this great ninja!
“... yes lets begin!”


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

yay much better eoph here is an e cookie but not one of those annoying pop up ones


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 12, 2007)

yay! am i back in the swing of things?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

to me yes but lets see what everybody else thinks


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 12, 2007)

... next section I'm going to introduce my theory's on Sharingan (I consider my self a nin-jutsu scholar... seeing as i made a plausible way the Katon jutsu's work... (the energy from the chakra is taken and used to break up the Nitrogen and Oxygen atoms mixed in with the normal air all over earth... also water vapor becomes Hydrogen and Oxygen(which you know are highly flammable) and then the left over chakra is used to ignite the highly flammable gas created)) 

In my fourth fan fic i am going to use a more modern approach to Jutsu... maybe put a few midevil twists on it like castle sieges and field warfare... I just love that stuff and the strategies... what do you think?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 12, 2007)

good idea...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

did you just applaud your self anyway i like that stuff too


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

when you said good idea to your self is what i meant or were you asking if it was a good idea


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 12, 2007)

lol no i was saying waiting for the others was a good idea...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

oh got it   yes thank you


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 12, 2007)

lol ok off topic but: Is the bleach dad a           who wants to have sex with his two little girls?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

no clue dont read/watch bleach

why do you need to know so bad or r u just trying to start conversation, jokingly ur a fool


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 12, 2007)

... I asked the bleach people... he is... oh and i was just wondering...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

got it you r not a fool


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 12, 2007)

what is takingso long



never mind


----------



## yuugaoambu (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice update... I'm expecting more training, I just hope you won't explain too much the scientific background of each jutsu, because it can become very boring some times...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice update


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks all... 
oh im not going into the background of the jutsu.. just going to give a breif explanation like this: "“Suiton: Suijinheki!”the water vapor in the air condensed and formed into a shield surrounding Karasu."


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 13, 2007)

wow i just realized how short my updates have been... I will try and make them a bit longer...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

yes please oh and i say yay to the explanation of the jutsu because it will add more detail to the ff and im one of those people who when they read things can picture them in their heads like a movie


----------



## Omega (Apr 13, 2007)

Finnaly you are back on track.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

eoph do feel like i am spamming your ff if you do just say because the beginning of the last page was our conversation


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 13, 2007)

thisis best fanfic ever


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 14, 2007)

*Chapter 9 part 3*

Here you go! Glad someone thinks this is the best fan fic ever... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 9 part 3

?Again!? Itachi was standing off to the side of a clearing with trees surrounding it. The trees each had two targets on them, one at the base of each tree and one at higher up near the top. 

Sasuke was in the middle of this clearing, wearing a long sleeve version of his clans traditional jacket. His eyes were closed and he stood ready his hands resting at his sides. In a flash he jumped up to exactly the middle of the clearing, the same distance from all the targets. 

?There!? Sasuke's eyes burst opened up revealing the burning red Sharingan. He snaped his wrists and four kunai slipped into each of his hands. He filped in the air and let loose two of the kunai towards targets at the base of two trees, they sunk in      center. He let loose four more kunai and then threw the remaining two towards two of the kunai he had previously released. 

The kunai clanged together with the sound of steel on steel as they accelerated away from each other at an increased speed. All the kunai he threw hit the center of the targets on the trees. 

?... a bit better... but you were .5 seconds off... go again.? Itachi smirked _?My little brother is improving... soon he will unlock the third stage of the Sharingan.?_

?Damn it...? Sasuke got back into the center and prepared again.


___Tsunade and Karasu___

?... my fists hurt...? Karasu was holding up her      y and smashed up excuses for hands. Tsunade had put her through one thousand bare knuckle, chakra enhanced, punches. Karasu held up her hands for Tsunade to examine.

?Stop complaining... here...? green chakra surrounded Tsunade's hands as she started to heal Karasu's injuries. ?there... now this time put more chakra into your triceps for a stronger snap... also put more into your knuckles to protect them a bit... if you only ehnance the muscles you use you can gain a much better result...? 

?Hia!? Karasu looked at her newly healed hands and got back to breaking up the boulders around a the waterfall where Tsunade was training her.

?you have exelent chakra control you just need to learn how to put it into your tiajutsu. When you can destroy a boulder with a flick-? Tsunade flick a near by rock and      ed it in half ?- then you will be ready to learn some new jutsu.?

Karasu nodded and got back to work, _?I wonder how Naruto is doing?_

___Naruto and Eoph___

?ACHOO!? Naruto sneezed and lost his chakra control keeping him from impaling his foot on the metal spike he was standing on. ?shit,     ,     ,     ,     !? Naruto quickly jumped up before he impaled his foot and landed. ?damn it... and I almost got it...?

?ok ok... that is enough chakra control training for today... lets work on unlocking you Kekei genkai... lets see... how many jutsu have you made?? Eoph put away the dirty book he was reading and stood up. 

Naruto scrunched up his face in concentration. ?er... one... two... three.... Three i think? Naruto counted out the three jutsu he had made on his fingers. Katon: Bushin No Jutsu, Jyuuken Bushin and Katon: Shuriken Bushin No Jutsu. ?They all use Kage Bushin though...? 

?ok... so you have mastered the Kage Bushin... but you need to make more then just fancy exploding clones..? Eoph thought for a moment. ?here... your Chakra types are Fire and Wind. Now fire complements wind so that if you use them together you will create an even stronger fire technique.?

?ok... so if i combine Katon: Goukakyuu No Jutsu with Ken Kaze No Jutsu I can make it super powerful?? Naruto was trying to figure it out.

?Yes... but what will happen when you do that? Will it be like a fire sword? Or just a fast fire ball? You need to focus on the combination and shape it before you let it loose?

?Ok... so i just... combine them like i did with the Kage Bushin and the Goukakyuu Jutsu  and then I just do it with Goukakyuu and Ken Kaze jutus...? Naruto was trying and figure out how he was supposed to do it.

 ?Ok im going to try it.? ?Katon: Ken Okibi No Jutsu! (Fire style: Blazing Fire Sword! )? A swirl of Fire burst around his hand and lanced out and brushed a nearby tree burning a small line in it. ?Damn... not exactly what i wanted to do... I was hoping for more of a... er... explosion of fire and pure power... but that was ok...?

?what the      is that going to do... remove your opponents eyebrows? Try again!? Eoph laid back against another tree.

___Sasuke and Itachi___

?Ok now we need to work more on your Stamina and Chakra capacity...? Itachi was standing in the middle of the same clearing they were training at earlier. Sasuke was off to the side throwing kunai at a target. He was trying to hit a target that was behind a rock by throwing a kunai and then using another thrown kunai to intercept the first one and ricochet it off and over the rock. Sinking it      center into the target. 

?Here... take these weights... they are set at fifty Kilos to start with...? Itachi threw two wrist weights and two leg weights at Sasuke ?put them on and then you will get back to training. At first you will need to use chakra in order to keep moving at your normal pace, but eventually you will be able to move as fast as you normally do without them... then we will double them and you will start again.? 

Sasuke put on the weights and tested his movement. ?ok... this isn't to bad... but It might give me a slight disadvantage durring the exams...? 

Itachi nodded ?Hia, but you will take them off before your fights so they wont hinder you at all.?

?ok... so back to the Sharingan training?? Itachi nodded and stepped out of the circle Sasuke got back into it and activated his Sharingan. 

?Go!?

___Karasu and Tsunade__

?Excellent! Keep this up and you will be able to shatter walls in no time!? Tsunade threw two more disks of iron at Karasu who deftly knocked one out of the way and bent the other around her fist.

?Yeah... plus this is toughening up my fists... shouldn't i put on some gloves though? You know... to keep my fists from getting too      y?? Karasu didn't want to admit it but her fists were really aching and the skin on them was raw to the point of oozing. 

?er... that is a good idea... we can pick you up a pair with a metal band over the knuckles too! That way they will cause more damage then your regular bare knuckles...?

Karasu face faulted. _?Wouldn't she already have known that... why didn't she just give me gloves to start off with..._ Ok so i should just get back to training with my bare fists then??

Tsunade thought for a moment ?Hia! Get back to work and stop slacking! You want to win the Tournament don't you? After you get this done with we can focus more on some basic Medic Jutsu...? 

?Ok...? Karasu got back into her stance and launched at a nearby boulder.

___Naruto And Eoph___

?Katon: Ken Okibi No Jutsu!? Fire lanced out and chopped a nearby tree in half. The two chunks of the trees trunk were left ablaze, fire dancing over the stump consuming it in the orange/red glow of flickering power (A/N: im a pyro... can you tell?). ?Was that good??

?sort of... try it on something a bit stronger against fire... like a boulder or a huge chunk of titanium...? 

?... are you ever satisfied... fine...? Naruto looked around and found a large boulder to try out his new jutsu on. ?Katon: Ken Okibi No Jutsu!? Another blade of fire shot out from around Naruto's swirling fingers and smashed into the boulder at high speeds trying disparately to cut into it. When the Jutsu released the rock had a two inch deep scar on it but was still intact. ?Damn it...? 

?when you can cut through that we will add another new Jutsu to your arsenal. and maybe get you a weapon too... The more Jutsu you know the more you can make.?

?OK! Im going to master this by the end of day!? Naruto looked harder at the rock. ?Katon:! Ken Okibi No Jutsu!!!?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 14, 2007)

I feel like these chapter segments are really short though... only 2-3 pages each...


----------



## VashTS (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, they are good but are bit sized compared to previous installments.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2007)

Good job Kouso..


----------



## Diamond (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the story, because its different from what most people write, 10/10 for being original


----------



## txsfld (Apr 15, 2007)

eoph is right though it is hard to come up with stuff like this i mean small talk training methods new jutsus it is very hard to keep this going so what im saying is this is a very well done ff only thing wrong with it is the occasional spelling error which every ff has so i give this ff a 10/10 not that my opinion truly means anything special


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 15, 2007)

cool youre back on track yay


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the praise everyone... Im going to update tonight... if i can... if not then update tommorow!

One more section of training then the rest of chapter 11 will be chunin exams...

Maybe i should make chapter 10 a 4 part one because of the crappyness of chapter 10 part 1...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 17, 2007)

oh and i just remembered... i say ok alot in this but it should be okay.... who cares...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 17, 2007)

Kouso? what? Drain you are strange... wtf is Kouso?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 17, 2007)

yah in real life i say yah alot and okay i dont talk much im quiet


----------



## Diamond (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not much of a talker aswell, dunno why


----------



## Omega (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the update. looks like your back on track.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 18, 2007)

sorry guys training is over... im just out of ideas... so chunin exams next chapter...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 18, 2007)

working on the update...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 18, 2007)

good i was kind of waiting for that part because all are characters will reappear correct?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 18, 2007)

correct
here it is in the next post...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 18, 2007)

*Chapter 10 part 1*

Chapter 10 Part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 





?Yes! It is finally here!? Naruto pumped his fists in the air as he marched down the street towards the stadium. ?Now I will show them all that im not a weakling! And im going to smash in Sasuke's ass!?

?yes yes yes... Now go on your going to be late!? Eoph Shooed Naruto down to the stadium.

?Right!? Naruto marched down the path towards the stadium at an increased speed. 

As Naruto walked down towards the stadium he heard a voice from behind him. ?Naruto! I missed you!!!? Karasu lunged at the now confused and staggering blond. Soon she had him pinned and was rapidly kissing his face. (A/N:... ahh young love...)

?Karasu-chan your smothering me!? Naruto was actually giggling he missed Karasu as much as she had missed him. They had never been apart for a month before.

?You know you like it!? Karasu attacked Naruto's lips with a deep kiss.

?yeah... I like it...? Naruto kissed Karasu back and then they got up.

?Thats right...? Karasu gave him another kiss. ?ok lets go to the Chunin exam.?

?Yeah!? Naruto grabbed a giggling Karasu and ran the rest of the way to the stadium.

____Stadium____

?wow there sure are alot of people here...? Naruto looked up into the stands. He was trying to pick out atleast one familiar face. 

?and they are all here to watch us...? Kin looked up at the crowd trying to spot any sound nin. She had already warned the Hokage about the invasion from the sound. 

?yeah... looks like your finally going to get acknowledged Naruto!? Karasu was looking up at the Hokage and the Kazekage.

?Stand tall. These people are here to watch you fight. Don't disappoint them.? Genma (The guy with the senbon in his teeth.) was standing with his chest puffed out and his hands at his sides.

 Everyone straitened up at this remark. Naruto even stopped having ADHD long enough to stay still for fifteen seconds.

?Ok now it is time to start!? Everyone, even Sasuke, was there on time. ?Lets start with the first match. Just to remind you all, the first match features Uzumaki Naruto Vs. Inuzaka Kiba.?

?Sweet! I wont even have to use my new jutsu!? Naruto looked over at Kiba while all of the other contestants walked up into the waiting room. 

?What did you say? You twerp im going to kill you for that!? Kiba got all worked up (A/N: compleatly off topic but i saw a        pic where kurenai was screwing kiba... sorry about that peopl... forgot the web address... sorry...)

?oh come on... you now you aren't a match for me...? Naruto adjusted the new wrist guards he got from Eoph. ?now lets get started...? ?Kage Bushin No Jutsu!?

?that old trick? Dont you know any more moves?? Kiba charged in at Naruto and his clones. 

?You'll see!? Naruto charged at Kiba and dodged his strike. A clone kicked Kiba up into the air and another jumped up and punched him into another clone who caught him. ?Im sorry but i cant waste my time on you anymore... I just want to end this...? Naruto shot at Kiba and jumped pulling his arm back for a punch, at the last minute he kicked up and snapped Kiba's head back.

?ouff...? Kiba was out cold, he didn't even have time to set up a kawairmi. 

?wow... sorry didn't think it would be that easy... didn't even use one of my new jutsu... this has got to suck for the fans...? Naruto walked up back to the rest of the group. 





Hahaha sucks for you... sorry that was short...
I just dont like Kiba... yet i am a pack animal... 
weird... I usual like the dog characters...


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 18, 2007)

i could put the link if you want just mail me


----------



## txsfld (Apr 19, 2007)

your not supposed to have links to hentai if thats what ur talking about any way eoph that was really short but there was little error soooo ill be waiting for the next chap


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 20, 2007)

... Ok Sorry... it was a little short... anyways i will try and update tonight... Maybe tommorow...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 20, 2007)

eoph i was just wondering how many characters were made by fans for your ff?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry guys... Uchiha_lover93 wants an apology from Drain for raping her...

So no update until Apologies...

(Durring one of the fight posts lol... sorry guys... Kill drain not me or Uchiha lover!)


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Apr 21, 2007)

> Sorry guys... Uchiha_lover93 wants an apology from Drain for raping her...
> 
> So no update until Apologies...
> 
> (Durring one of the fight posts lol... sorry guys... Kill drain not me or Uchiha lover!)



I didn't really think Drain was ebil....he's ebil!!! lol...-.- but he's soooo gonna die now....


----------



## txsfld (Apr 22, 2007)

come on!!!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry bout double post but say ur sorry this is stupid once again come on doulbe post was to bump this up


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 23, 2007)

*Chapter 10 part 2*

Fine... but she still wants the apology... for some reason...

Chapter 10 part 2

*Spoiler*: __ 




“Boo! You suck!” The crowd wanted a good fight... and lets face it that was to short...

“Next Match...er... Shikamaru VS Kin” Genma called out and waited for the new contestants to walk down.

“...I hate fighting girls... this is a waste of my time...” Shikamaru took his position facing Kin.

“Dont underestimate me!!” Kin threw five senbon directly at Shikamaru who dodged them.

“This is boring...” “Kagemane No Jutsu” Shikamaru's shadow spread out towards Kin who quickly flipped back. She jumped up and threw down a short rain of senbon. The jingling caught Shikamaru's attention and he noticed the bells attached to the senbon.

“... not that trick... come on how did you make it to the finals?” another shadow shot out at Kin who dodged it. She threw a few more senbon then pulled on the thread she had been concealing. The sound of the bells distracted Shikamaru who took a senbon to the shoulder for his carelessness. 

“looks like the trick is still alittle above your head...” Kin pulled the thread again, and soon Shikamaru couldn't get the sound out of his head. It created illusions of multiplying Kins.

“Damn it... I cant focus!” Shikamaru tried moving his hands to get some shuriken. He needed to try and disrupt the jutsu. 

“Dont even bother... You cant break this Jutsu...” Kin pulled on the strings, strengthening the jutsu. “Once this Illusion is in your head you cant break it... It will consume you...” Kin pulled four senbon out of her holster and prepared to throw them.

“Got to break this... hrm...”  Shikamaru closed his eyes... and fell asleep... this disruption in his consciousness broke the gen-jutsu and freed his movement, without Kin knowing. “you know... this is actualy a good Illusion... To bad...” Shikamaru stood up. “It doesn't work on people as lazy as me... Kagemane success.” 

Shikamaru uncurled his fist, forcing Kin to drop her senbon. He then reached under his shirt and pulled out a kunai. Kin, who was forced to reach under her shirt too, didn't have a kunai to pull out... so she was stuck with out any way to defend herself.

“Give up... or i will throw this at you...”  Shikamaru... not the type to make threats... just wanted to end the match quickly.

“You wouldn't dare!” Kin was trying to free herself from the Kagemane.

“Try me...” Shikimaru pulled the kunai back and got prepared to launch it.

“Fine Fine! I give!” Kin had no way to defend herself... and it wasn't like Orochimaru would punish her... she had switched to the Konoha side. 

“Good... glad thats over...” Shikimaru walked away as Genma Declared him the winner.

“Ok... These matches are going quickly... Next Match er... Karasu VS Temari” The crowd wasn't very happy with the shortness of the matches.

“Right...” Karasu jumped down into the arena while Temari just flew in on her fan.

“You know the rules... Start!” Genma finally got a chance to start a match... the others just charged in and started the matches themselves. 

“Right!” Temari waved her arm and unfurled her tensen (tensen = Battle fan). She pulled her arm back and let loose a quick and short blast of wind towards Karasu. “Ichi No Hoshi!” one purple dot on the fan was revealed by the opening “When you see all three dots then you will lose.” Temari pulled her tensen behind herself and readied for another blast.

Karasu called the water from the surrounding area to protect her. “Suiton: Suijinheki” She then quickly shifted her chakra inside of it “Suiton: Kyoudan (Water Style: assasins bullet!)” a small amount of the water pulled away from the shield and shot towards Temari with great speed.

“That wont stop me!” Temari jumped backwards and pulled her tensen forwards “Ni No Hoshi” the resulting wind blew the water away and revealed the second dot. 

“Damn..._Cant beat her with wind... my water attacks arent working... maybe I should keep to close range so she cant use her Tensen..._” Karasu quickly moved forwards and dispersed her water sheild. 

“Ni No Hoshi!” Temari tried to send Karasu flying away from her but just ended up blowing Karasu into a puff of smoke. “Damn a Kage Bushin... where is the rea-” Temari looked up in time to dodge a strike from Karasu who ended up buried under a large pit.

“Shit... missed...” The crowd gawked, this tiny girl just punched a 10 foot wide hole into the stadium floor...

“wha-” Temari barely had time to dodge as another fist shot out at her, missing by a centimeter. 

“Damn your fast-” Karasu puffed out of existence. “But you cant win when you are out numbered!” Temari put up her tensen in time for it to absorb most of the shock of the deadly punch. She was sent flying and barely managed to land on her feet.

_“I cant keep up with her... she keeps on making more... clones...”_ Temari did some quick hand signs and bit her thumb, she spread the blood across the fan blade of the tensen and blew it towards Karasu. “Kuchiyose no Jutsu!” a ferret shot out of the resulting smoke and flew towards Karasu at incredible speeds.

“What the hell is that!” Karasu was cut in half by the ferret and disappeared in the same way as the others. Karasu, who was hiding in a tree, saw this and sent out four more Kage Bushin. _“How did she bring that... thing out? Damn this is going to be harder then i thought”_ (A/N: THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!! OHHHH!!!!)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 23, 2007)

I updated!!!!!!! Look here!!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 24, 2007)

... Bump... I updated people...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 24, 2007)

Sweet! I made ANBU... Recruit... but still... close to ANBU


----------



## Omega (Apr 24, 2007)

Great update....Im felling a little rep for eoph dono....hyah hahahahahahahaha


----------



## txsfld (Apr 24, 2007)

what if i say sorry for drain would that help make more chapters or what if drain was to suddenly disappear as if he never existed wink wink


----------



## yuugaoambu (Apr 24, 2007)

You are a skilled writer, I love your fanfic!


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2007)

uhh sorry i forgot about the FF >_> good update >_> Annnd... sorry Uchiha_Lover93


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

yes thank you he wasnt going to update


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Drain... 

ok everyone thanks for the praise... Im going to start working on the last part of chapter 10 now!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 25, 2007)

oh and guys! Im going to start adding Rants to suplement my FF! I have alot of hate built up in me and im going to vent it here! by going off on long and pointless talks about things i hate! Im going through the Dictionary! Im going to start at the letter A and end with zzz! ... that is alot of hate lol


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 25, 2007)

First Rant:
A: First letter of the English alphabet.
2. Shape of this letter or something having such a shape 3. first item of C major

God Damn you A! You think your so good with your     ing "Im the first letter of the alphabet merr!!!" Well why dont you just shut up! I like AAchen better anyways! why dont you go kill yourself A! SHut up! or i will stab you in the neck!

.... and there is my first Rant! yay!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 26, 2007)

O_o oooooooooook!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 26, 2007)

okay eoph let it all out im ready

ps i hate this one kid in my pe class hes so digusting hes a jock and when we were playing basketball right before the jump ball he licks his hands its gross because none of the kids probably wash their hands


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 27, 2007)

lol... ok the rant is just to amuse me... and anyone else who gets amused by it...

Anyways... Update today or tommorow... whenever...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

oh well ireally needed to tell someone that because its so funny/disgusting to watch


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 28, 2007)

cant wait 4 next update


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry about late update... It is annoying getting kicked off the computer before you can finish a chapter... anyways Enjoy this next one!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 29, 2007)

*Chapter 10 part 3*

Chapter 10 part 3

*Spoiler*: __ 




_?How did she bring that... thing out? Damn this is going to be harder then i thought?_ Karasu started plotting a new strategy while Temari got to work on her clones.

?Damn! Die!? Temari was swinging her fan back and forth she dispersed two clones only to have two more shoot water bullets at her from opposite sides of the stadium. ?Ok thats it!? ?San No Hoshi!? Temari swung her fan stopping one of the bullets and forcing herself in the air on top of her Tensen.

?NOW!? Karasu jumped out of the tree and took off towards Temari and created two more clones, the remaining clones followed her. Karasu activated the first level of her demonic chakra giving her a quick boost in strength and speed, not to mention a lot more chakra. 

?What the hell! You can fly?!? Temari closed her tensen dropping down quickly Karasu's clones quickly followed her, two of them caught the fan and held her aloft. Karasu and the remaining clones fired down some more water bullets to keep Temari suppressed and try and separate her from her fan.

?... Bad move!? Temari reached into her shirt and pulled out a pair of two small tensen. ?Ni: Ichi No Hoshi!? two low powered gusts shot out and intercepted the water bullets. She flipped the tensen in her hands and used their blades to cut away the clones holding her up. ?now all three!? Temari kicked the larger tensen open and then pushed down hard, lifting her up into the air.

?I didn't expect that...? Karasu dissmissed the clones she had next to her causing them to burst into smoke and cover her exit. _'... That sand konichi is strong... If only i could get her away from- Got it!'_ Karasu summoned up ten more clones in the tree.

?Come out! Get out here! Where are you!? With each exclemation Temari sent out a blast from her tensen. ?You cant hide forever!? Temari launched another gale headed directed towards the tree.

?to bad you are late with that blast!? Karasu jumped out and attacked Temari with her clones. Temari spun her fan around herself destroying five of the clones. Another clone flew down at Temari but failed to land a punch as she jumped away at the last minute. 

?Shit          !? Temari blocked a punch as she jumped away from the clone. Another one came up behind her and threw another volley of the     ly blows. ?how many are there!?? Temari heard a       and looked down to see Karasu launching herself up from bellow her. 

?I win!? Karasu punched Temari full in the jaw, knocking her unconscious. ?Yes! Finally something worked!? 

?The winner is ... Karasu... ok... next match... er... Keiken Vs Gaara!? 

Gaara and Keiken walked down into the arena. 

?Ok... You two know the rules... so Go!? Genma got out of the way of the fighters and waited for them to start. 

?WE WON WE WON WE WON!!!? Naruto and Karasu were jumping up and down in a hyperactive circle.

?oh wait... That Gaara kid's match is up next... we should go and watch it...? Karasu killed the mood.

?Yeah...? Naruto and Karasu walked up to the viewing area and looked down at the two combatants who hadn't moved yet.

?... are you afraid monk? Afraid of      ?? Gaara was going crazy.

?My soul is prepared for      . How about yours?? Keiken fell backwards into a fighting stance.

?... prey shouldn't talk like that...? Gaara sent out a rapid blast of sand which Keiken jumped over.

?Come come... is that the best a demon can do?? Keiken pulled out a nine section whip chain and launched it towards Gaara, attempting to bind his wrists. The chain was stopped by Gaara's sand shield. 

?...? Gaara pulled the whip out of Keiken's hands and dropped it on the ground.

_'That sand shield is fast... How to break it...'_ Keiken charged in and reached behind his back, pulling out a Jo (four foot) staff. He quickly swung at Gaara.

Gaara's sand went up to protect him from the staff and caught it. Keiken released the staff and dropped down, launching a few quick strikes at Gaara before rolling and jumping away from the sand attack Gaara sent after him. 

Keiken then launched in again, this time drawing claws from his sleeves. (A/N: He has various seals in his sleeves allowing him to draw out weapons, like Tenten's scrolls.) he shot in a few jabs with the claws before jumping over Gaara and attempting to attack him from behind. 

?It is useless? Gaara's sand moved behind him and blocked out Keiken's attacks. ?The sand is to fast for you.? Gaara caught Keiken's foot in some sand as he tried to jump away, causing him to fall backwards. Gaara launched another attack at the now vulnerable Keiken, who barely managed to get his hands up in time to absorb the impact. 

?... Right... I guess im going to have to use this!? Keiken reached into his sleeves once more and pulled out... 




To be continued!!!
lol suspense!!!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 29, 2007)

Im evil....


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder what he pulled out of his sleeves...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome Chapter, and way to triple post


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2007)

Good update but i hates when sutff ends like that


----------



## txsfld (Apr 30, 2007)

yay my caharacter did not die in like the first minute


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

Broly said:


> Good update but i hates when sutff ends like that



yeah me to


----------



## txsfld (May 1, 2007)

why it makes u want it even more


----------



## Stevenuchiha (May 1, 2007)

i know it makes you want it reall bad


----------



## yuugaoambu (May 1, 2007)

Thank God you update frequently!  It would be torture to wait a week to find out what's going to happen next...


----------



## Eoph_dono (May 3, 2007)

...hehehe...
Ok update tonight... or tommorow... maybe saterday... I dont know...


----------



## txsfld (May 3, 2007)

aahh be more precise okay maybe just kidding but seriously sort of got it see bet u dont like it


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 3, 2007)

Make up your damn mind


----------



## txsfld (May 5, 2007)

so i guess ur updating today


----------



## Stevenuchiha (May 6, 2007)

yay hes going to update


----------



## txsfld (May 7, 2007)

eoph why no update (sad face)


----------



## Stevenuchiha (May 9, 2007)

come on weve been waitin


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

dont rush him I know how that feels...tell him stevenuchiha bout my prob.


----------



## txsfld (May 10, 2007)

wat never mind we asks why there is no update because he told us he would update last weekend


----------



## Stevenuchiha (May 10, 2007)

Giroro_Gunso said:


> dont rush him I know how that feels...tell him stevenuchiha bout my prob.



yeah he gets rushed all the time


----------



## Eoph_dono (May 11, 2007)

SORRY!!!!
I have been sick and then i got banned from the computer!
I will sneak on tonight and email myself the unfinnished segment of the chapter so i can finish it in school tommorow!!!
I will get the part up by monday night at the latest! sorry!


----------



## txsfld (May 11, 2007)

no technically i never rush him because he sets a date but never updates but he had an excuse i was not rushing him


----------



## Stevenuchiha (May 11, 2007)

okay eoph we just want to see the update take as much time as you need


----------



## txsfld (May 11, 2007)

yes thats all we want or is it?




no thats all we want ps chuck norris' tears cure cancer too bad he never cries ever!


----------



## txsfld (May 18, 2007)

once again sorry bout double post had to bump it up and seriously why no update sad turns to mad but still willing to wait


----------



## Delusions of Granduer (May 22, 2007)

Good to see your back looking forward to possible new chapters the ever vigilent reader - Delusions


----------



## txsfld (May 22, 2007)

why? and okay yah


----------



## yuugaoambu (Jun 8, 2007)

Hope you're feeling better


----------



## txsfld (Jul 2, 2007)

is this dead


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Jul 2, 2007)

> is this dead



I think it's dead an all, but if you peoples want me too, then next time I talk to him I can ask him to update the thingy if he has a new chapter or somthing, kk?


----------



## txsfld (Jul 3, 2007)

please do that


----------



## txsfld (Jul 3, 2007)

uh this used to be my favorite eoph let us down and with a cliffhanger


----------



## Cecil (Jul 4, 2007)

I've read what you have so far and loving it! Pleas update soon!


----------



## General (Jul 5, 2007)

really love this ff just the kind of thing i like


----------



## txsfld (Jul 5, 2007)

i know but its been a really long time since he updated


----------



## txsfld (Jul 5, 2007)

bumps again


----------



## General (Jul 5, 2007)

araagfan, you really need to STOP double posting....


----------



## txsfld (Jul 5, 2007)

wow get over it its called bumping u do not know how long it took me to find this thread again


----------



## txsfld (Jul 16, 2007)

bumps again where are u guys


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm still here.


----------



## txsfld (Jul 16, 2007)

thats nice but where is eoph and its been a while NU91


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea it has, and I have no freakin clue where Eoph might be


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry peoples, from what he told me, I think he's dropped this thread...so I guess it's most likely over....he might update, I dunno, but prolly not so...sorry.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 16, 2007)

Damnit!!!!


----------



## txsfld (Jul 17, 2007)

aw man and i stayed loyal for nothin


----------

